# BAD IDEA, 81 coupe to convertible



## cd blazin

First off i have to give major credit to anyone who has ever done this before. I have huge respect for the big boys like topo and hustler spank for there projects,bye no means am i on there level, but i have a new respect for what they have done.

The name of this project is called BAD IDEA. The reason why is because all the people that i told around here that i was going to turn my coupe into a vert told me,oh thats a bad idea,or that it would not work, this just gave me more motivation. I started this project on feb 10th and have a majority of the fab already done.

Bare with me with the pics because they are on about 4 different cameras.


----------



## vengence

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

pics are coming my pc is acting up.


----------



## BigLinc

:uh:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

I can help you out a bit... Here's some pics from the first day. I'll let you post the rest because the next ones I have are a couple months later


----------



## cd blazin

here is the car stock,she is realy clean, thats the way i wanted to start this project.












and here she is with no roof :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

This is a pic of the piece i had cut and welded into the floor wheel wells and deck lid, this will keep this part of the body from moving side to side.


----------



## cd blazin

Sorry here is the pic.


----------



## michaels29

looks good....good luck!


----------



## plague

SO FAR SO GOOD WHAT TOP ARE YOU GONNA USE? OR ARE YOU HAVING A TOP? LOOKS GOOD TO ME FROM WHAT I SEE GOOD LUCK. I HOPE TO BE DOING THE SAME ALSO SOON.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 8 2007, 09:41 PM~7862620
> *SO FAR SO GOOD WHAT TOP ARE YOU GONNA USE? OR ARE YOU HAVING A TOP? LOOKS GOOD TO ME FROM WHAT I SEE GOOD LUCK. I HOPE TO BE DOING THE SAME ALSO SOON.
> *


it will have a top. Dont wanna hijack the thread though, so you'll hafta wait for his picures. :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May 8 2007, 07:45 PM~7862655
> *it will have a top.  Dont wanna hijack the thread though, so you'll hafta wait for his picures.  :biggrin:
> *


GO AHEAD HE WONT MIND :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

:0


----------



## wonderz_2007

> _Originally posted by plague_@May 8 2007, 07:41 PM~7862620
> *SO FAR SO GOOD WHAT TOP ARE YOU GONNA USE? OR ARE YOU HAVING A TOP? LOOKS GOOD TO ME FROM WHAT I SEE GOOD LUCK. I HOPE TO BE DOING THE SAME ALSO SOON.
> *


the body looks like its been cut to use lebaron trim....so i would guess a lebaron top or a top from a 70'a gm 

looks good so far cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## Black 78 MC

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## weatmaster

nice start... keep us posted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im glad you swung it to the show. everything looked really strong. wanna try doing that to my 4 door wood? hahaha j/k


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh yeah i wanted to ask you. does it really have that v4-6-8 in it? i heard they are pieces on shit...


----------



## KERRBSS

nice werk homie, wheres the top from???


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

keep going wit it, please post pics too!


----------



## BIG NICK

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latroca

:thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 9 2007, 08:14 AM~7865246
> *im glad you swung it to the show. everything looked really strong. wanna try doing that to my 4 door wood? hahaha j/k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

is that a modified top from a lebaron?


----------



## cd blazin

the top is from a lebaron. I have had the tops for 2 years. I used them because there is always a ton of lebarons in the bone yard. So parts are always available. I looked at some other tops but they were made out of alot of pot metal,so i figured a steel rack could be modified alot easier. 

All said and done i ended up making about 50 to 60% of this rack from scratch.
I had to lengthen each section width wise length wise and also hieght wise. The pitch for the 1/4 Windows was way to sharp from the lebaron,so i had to make this section from scratch. It was a shit load of work.


----------



## cd blazin

I decided to keep the factory roof line instead of doing a sail panel like the lecabs have.Me personaly i think it looks better. This is a pic of the top of the 1/4 panel that i had capped off with sheat metal. This will also hold the stainless trim that i will get off a limo.


----------



## 713ridaz

looking good


----------



## HARDLUCK88

good choice with the lebaron top. i have noticed there are a shitload of them...i wonder why, whats your next move?


----------



## uniques66

*Great Work!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship: 
Much RESPECT for taking on such a project.*


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:nicoderm: looks good


----------



## Badass94Cad

Nice work, Chris. I can't wait to see it in person. 



> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 9 2007, 09:15 AM~7865249
> *oh yeah i wanted to ask you. does it really have that v4-6-8 in it? i heard they are pieces on shit...
> *


Yes, he has the 368 V8-6-4, but the variable displacement feature was disconnected so it runs on all 8 cylinders.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

keep it posted


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM

Very nice, :0


----------



## Coast One

:0 you gonna get some working windows in the back?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May 10 2007, 08:51 AM~7874105
> *Nice work, Chris.  I can't wait to see it in person.
> Yes, he has the 368 V8-6-4, but the variable displacement feature was disconnected so it runs on all 8 cylinders.
> *


Thanks man. I was hopping that you would be at the show so i could check out your caddy. Ya the motor is a 4/6/8. but at least you could over haet it once or twice unlike my old 4100 that blew the first time it over heated :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 10 2007, 01:25 PM~7876069
> *:0 you gonna get some working windows in the back?
> *


 yes i already have the window regulators for them and they should be getting installed soon. im going to switch gears from fabricating steal to doing some fibre glass work for the interior. I have been cutting and welding metal for a long time and need to take a small brake. I also have already made door glass window regulators from scratch that i will post some pics of. I already have 35 hours into them and they still need a little tweaking.


----------



## caddyking

Make sure you keep this topic at the top...great work man.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 9 2007, 08:15 AM~7865249
> *oh yeah i wanted to ask you. does it really have that v4-6-8 in it? i heard they are pieces on shit...
> *


could be worse, could be a 4100. Even the 4100 is ok if you take care of it. The thing runs like a champ. No problems AT ALL! It's just set to stay in 8cyl mode for less complication. The problem was that back in the early 80's the technology for the computer that was to control the motor was not smart enough. Just a simple fix to set it to 8cyl & problems solved, you have a normal v8.


----------



## Ulysses 2

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@May, 09:51 AM~7874105
> *Nice work, Chris.  I can't wait to see it in person.
> Yes, he has the 368 V8-6-4, but the variable displacement feature was disconnected so it runs on all 8 cylinders.
> *



how does it run with all that crap disconnected, versus connected?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May, 04:55 PM~7877229
> *Thanks man. I was hopping that you would be at the show so i could check out your caddy. Ya the motor is a 4/6/8. but at least you could over haet it once or twice unlike my old 4100 that blew the first time it over heated :biggrin:
> *



who me? id trade my caddy for yours if it was bagged.


----------



## BIGG-USO

THAT REAL NICE UCE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

very nice work. converting them labaron tops over to differnt cars isnt a esay job (i found out the hard way), looks like your doing just fine though.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 10 2007, 05:55 PM~7877229
> *Thanks man. I was hopping that you would be at the show so i could check out your caddy.*


Sorry man. I wanted to make it, but ended up spending the day working on the Cad. Too much shit going on in life + too much bad weather = no time to work on cars.  I'm doing the radiator this weekend and I should be good to go for a while (though now my front is slowly dropping...maybe a bad check or something). :uh:


----------



## cd blazin

here is a pic of a piece of sheet metal i cut and welded onto the piece i used to capp off the1/4 panels,it will strengthen th1/4s and also tie all of my work into the floor that has been rienforced.







:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

then i made this piece that will let me have a mount for the rbottom rack hinge


----------



## cd blazin

Me and my boy richy,AKA big poppa pump drove this car into boston to work on wednesday,over 100 miles. after all this work it payed off when i got to drop the top on my coupe and cruise. :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 11 2007, 06:42 PM~7885108
> *Me and my boy richy,AKA big poppa pump drove this car into boston to work on wednesday,over 100 miles. after all this work it payed off when i got to drop the top on my coupe and cruise. :cheesy:
> *


Hell yeah it did. :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SInjPJLMpk

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 310~SFCC

:wave:


----------



## cd blazin

this is when i was getting ready to weld this piece in place. sorry this is the piece that ties the 1/4s into the floor were i reinforced it.


----------



## cd blazin

This was my first majot mistake, and a huge loss of time anda major design change,but i have never done this before so i learned as i went. 
I set thisbottom hinge at 76degrees, then i did all of the fab to the rack with this angle. The problem was that the lebarons are set at 90 degrees, soi actually had this piece mounted were the rack would be 14 degrees into folding. so when i went to fold the rack for the first time i got a huge kick in the pills. After scratching my head for a while i figured it out.


----------



## EL PECADOR

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

This is when i started to make this section of the rack that the 1/4 windows will roll up into,if any body knows the nme of this piece let me know. The lebaron rack in this section was not tall enough and also it had a curve that was to sharp and did not fit the shape of my door glass or the factory roof, So i had to make it all from scratch,lota lota work. there is 5 sections to this piece and each piece of steel that makes up this piece is a compound curve. This means i had to transfer the shape of the factory door glass onto a piece of sheet metal that has a slight curve to it,not once but twice,one for each side,being careful not to over heat it when welding and warping the pieces.


----------



## cd blazin

so i finish the 2 sides and i take a look from the ass end of the carand i notice that one side is angled in furtherthen the other one,so me and big poppa pump start pulling some measurments and i find out that the drivers side is in 1 1/4 further than the passenger side, that is mistake number 2 and big kick to the pills number 2. After this i had to get out of the garage for a few days and think things over. sometimes you kind of get spacy after being in the garage for 10 straight days, for 12-18 hours a day. I thought about it for a few days and was able to fix it with little fabrication.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is 4 hours of work. I had to make sure that both hinges were level,plumb and square to each other so that when the rack folded nothing would bind up and eventualy start to brake shit. Like a lot of things good work is all in the prep. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Figured i would let every body know what my goals were for this project.
1 to drive the shit out of this car and lay some titanium.
2 to keep the factory body line were the hard top met the 1/4s
3 to keep the rag top looking just like the factory hard top when it is up.
4 to keep the factory window line for the 1/4 windows and to have the same shape backwindow, i am even going to have the uphosterer embrioder the caddy logo into the side of the rag top just like the har tops have.
All and all i want it to look like the hard top, but have it be a convertible,and as i have tried to meet thes goals i have realized why the lecabs are built the way they are.


----------



## ROOSTERCOLDBURN

:thumbsup: good luck.


----------



## Black 78 MC

damn :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cd blazin

Moving onto the piece that the top will lock onto. I had scribe this piece to match the curve of my wind sheild and leave a small gap so that when i tighten this piece into place it doesnt brake the wind shield, i will later mount my visors to this piece and i will mold my a pillars to match the same shape, this way it will all look factory.

I had to weld small brackets in 3 locatations behind each piece so i could have something to mount to,also so i could drill and tap for the tapered machine screws that i will be useing


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the top of the windshield were the stainless trim meets the weather stripping. I cut 2 pieces of stainless trim from the lebaron and had them tig welded together. I brought it to a place that welds stainless steel sinks,and they fucked it up twice. so now i need to do it again.


----------



## cd blazin

That last pic was a mistake and has nothing to do with this project,that is a set of door pods i made for 63 caddy with neon inserts. :uh:


----------



## CaddyKid253

nice lak  if you were in WA i'd pay you to do it to my '81.


----------



## 310~SFCC




----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May 12 2007, 04:57 AM~7886154
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SInjPJLMpk
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol,this cat is listening to Onix,,havnt heard that shit in like 10 years!!!


once again ,excellent work. I did a very similar job on my cutty ,however this caddy is coming out much nicer, and is more difficult because of the size difference. Its interesting seeing how someone goes bout different and same tactics on the job, as well as running into some of the same problems.


----------



## MR.*512*

ITS LOOKING GOOD !!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 12 2007, 08:48 AM~7888388
> *lol,this cat is listening to Onix,,havnt heard that shit in like 10 years!!!
> once again ,excellent work.  I did a very similar job on my cutty ,however this caddy is coming out much nicer, and is more difficult because of the size difference. Its interesting seeing how someone goes bout different and same tactics on the job, as well as running into some of the same problems.
> *



That was dj twigsta, he was on the ones and twos at the show, he had a good old school set.

Thanks for the credit,and its nice that someone realizes the amount of work that goes into something like this and has also run into problems. :biggrin:


----------



## KADILAKIN

nice, you got more balls than I do!!


----------



## geovela86

Man nice work, gave me another idea to think about more. thought about doing that to mine did not know how would look. I like the outcome


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Damn its looking great man! wow


----------



## cd blazin

thanks every one for the support and the good comments,it is definetly motivating for me to do more work and get up some more pics.


----------



## kingoflacz

nice bro! i dig it "homie got heart!"


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May, 09:57 PM~7886154
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SInjPJLMpk
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


awesome my car is in that video!


----------



## cd blazin

More pics on the way


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pic from when i cut the two header bows from the lebaron tops and clamped then to the top of the windshield. This allowed me to figure out how wide the rack would have to be made so that the factory glass would seal on the weather strips.


----------



## cd blazin

After i had the width of the header bow determined i was able to start to set up the stock lebaron 1/4 window piecs so i could determine how much they would have to be modified. I also many times stretched a piece of cloth over the rack so that i could step back and make shure that i was happy with the roof line, this led me to a lot moving bows and re stretching until i was satisfied.


----------



## caddyking

MORE PICS!!!! Great Work


----------



## cd blazin

This is just a pic of me clamping the hinge into place so i can see were i thought it would have to be mounted,there was a lot of trail and error along with a bald spot from all of the head scratching i did.










This is a pic with the sides of the rack that have been extended, it was alot of work to get these pieces extended and also to keep them straight,at times i hac over 10 pairs of vise grips holding some of these pieces in place before i welded them.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the first attempt at trying to fold one side of the rack,it was a failure and another trip back to the drawing board,i learned as i went on this project.

I also figured out how much iwas going to have to shorten my back seat here.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

great work bro,, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the first attempt at trying to fold one side of the rack,it was a failure and another trip back to the drawing board,i learned as i went on this project.

I also figured out how much iwas going to have to shorten my back seat here.


----------



## Txfleetwood82

:0 :0 :0 :0 got damn homie u r doin ur thing wit dis lak...... shitz gon be nice bro..... thats gon be one fuk'n panty droppin hata hurta right there......


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by Txfleetwood82_@May 14 2007, 01:01 AM~7898013
> *:0  :0  :0  :0      got damn homie u r doin ur thing wit dis lak......  shitz gon be nice bro..... thats gon be one fuk'n panty droppin hata hurta right there......
> *



 :ugh: why would you spell like that? i understand abbreviating some words, but damn homie, that doesn't look cool at all.


----------



## El Diablo

WOW! :biggrin: lookin great man!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djtwigsta

Coming by to check out the thread.... was even better to see in person, alot of work. Cant wait to see the progress :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

when you starting a 4 door fleetwood 2 door drop conversion??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@May 14 2007, 09:58 AM~7899356
> *when you starting a 4 door fleetwood 2 door drop conversion??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i would like to do a 92 caprice 2 door vert,maybe someday. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May, 05:04 PM~7901937
> *i would like to do a 92 caprice 2 door vert,maybe someday. :biggrin:
> *



like how topo converted a 94 to a 2 door vert? i think it was a 94. he did a few of them, including a hard top.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the start of the window regulators that i have made for the door glass. the first pic is the pieces that i had cut out of 1/8 th inch steal that would be shaped and welded together to make the tracks.


The second pic is the jig i made to make sure that the tracks were the same shape as the side door glass,if the tracks arent the same shape as the glass then they could get stressed when rolled up and brake.

I made a mold of the door glass buy taking a curved template that was close to the shape of the factory glass,i then routed out 2 pieces of 3/4 inch mdf and stapled a thin piece of masonite to bridge the 2 pieces and to make a solid curve.
I then taped off the factory glass with painters tape and wax it with car wax, ithen tmixed up a shit load of body filler and applied it to the factory glass and then pressed the mdf jig on the glass and let the body filler become hard. Once it was hard i was able to release the jig from the glass and it was now the exact same shape as my factory glass. I thn bent the pieces i had cut into the mold,clamped them down and did a series of tack welds so the piecse wouldnt warp. I made 4 of theys tracks that took me about 25 hours to make.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

holy shit, how did you come up with an idea to do all of that? i hope that works for you that looks like alot of ball breaking...


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@May 14 2007, 11:58 AM~7899356
> *when you starting a 4 door fleetwood 2 door drop conversion??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


When he's ready, I'm first in line! 


Sick project, Chris. I can't wait to get back up there and see it in person! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 14 2007, 10:41 PM~7904008
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the start of the window regulators that i have made for the door glass. the first pic is the pieces that i had cut out of 1/8 th inch steal that would be shaped and welded together to make the tracks.
> The second pic is the jig i made to make sure that the tracks were the same shape as the side door glass,if the tracks arent the same shape as the glass then they could get stressed when rolled up and brake.
> 
> I made a mold of the door glass buy taking a curved template that was close to the shape of the factory glass,i then routed out 2 pieces of 3/4 inch mdf and stapled a thin piece of masonite to bridge the 2 pieces and to make a solid curve.
> I then taped off the factory glass with painters tape and wax it with car wax, ithen tmixed up a shit load of body filler and applied it to the factory glass and then pressed the mdf jig on the glass and let the body filler become hard. Once it was hard i was able to release the jig from the glass and it was now the exact same shape as my factory glass. I thn bent the pieces i had cut into the mold,clamped them down and did a series of tack welds so the piecse wouldnt warp.  I made 4 of theys tracks that took me about 25 hours to make.
> *



     Damn dude! Sick work!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

NICE!!!


----------



## 155/80/13

TTT :thumbsup: nice work man


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks for the good words and support guys. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

:biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0


----------



## EL PECADOR

ARE U FULLY WRAPPING THE FRAME? TO LAZY TO READ BUT STILL COMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 704 Sheen

Lookin Good! What 1/4 windows are you using? Lebarons?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by EL PECADOR_@May 15 2007, 07:26 PM~7911434
> *ARE U FULLY WRAPPING THE FRAME? TO LAZY TO READ BUT STILL COMING OUT CLEAN :thumbsup:
> *



Yes,eventually For now i added some extra body mounts,Reinforced the floors and rienforced the 1/4 panels along with the inside of the door jambs, The car is realy solid with those mods but i like a piece of mind so i will do a full frame a swap it out.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 704 Sheen_@May 15 2007, 09:23 PM~7912393
> *Lookin Good!  What 1/4 windows are you using?  Lebarons?
> *


Thanks, The lebaron 1/4 windows are to small,so i am going to make the quarter windows, I have a few different ideas that i am going to try. If they fail i will at least have a actual curved piece of acrylic that will be the same shape of the window. I can then use this as a template so i can have The 1/4 windows made from safety glass.
:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

My little girl loved the drop top coupe, makes all this hard work worth it.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pic when i had finally got the rack mounted the way that i wanted it,took a lot of trail and error but in the long hour of the night me and big poppa pump figured it out.


So then we decided to go on a small cruise when it was 35degrees out, it was freezing in the coupe.


----------



## cd blazin

Back tracking a bit, this is when i gutted the quarters, the bracket for the back seat and the rear deck lid,it looks clean in the pics but it was a shit load of cutting to get to this point.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+May 8 2007, 09:22 PM~7861923-->
> 
> 
> 
> First off i have to give major credit to anyone who has ever done this before. I have huge respect for the big boys like topo and hustler spank for there projects,bye no means am i on there level, but i have a new respect for what they have done.
> 
> The name of this project is called BAD IDEA. The reason why is because all the people that i told around here that i was going to turn my coupe into a vert told me,oh thats a bad idea,or that it would not work, this just gave me more motivation. I started this project on feb 10th and have a majority of the fab already done.
> 
> Bare with me with the pics because they are on about 4 different cameras.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Great topic Chris... yet again you continue to come out with some bad ass stuff bro... It was good seeing you..
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@May 14 2007, 06:04 PM~7901937
> *i would like to do a 92 caprice 2 door vert,maybe someday. :biggrin:
> *


I've had that idea for some time now...


----------



## cd blazin

This is a pic of one of the body mounts that i added under the floor on top of the frame in line were the back of the doors end. This also gives you an idea of the metal work i would be up agianst to cap of the 1/4s.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

Forgot I even had these pics....

Here's how it all started. 
Took these pictures the day we brought it home from NJ. Halloween 2004. NH to NJ & back in one day! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989

Nice pics ..Great project Chris... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Just some pics with the rack up,and rack down.

Also the all too familiar site that all of us can relate to,working into the mourning.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@May 16 2007, 05:53 PM~7918667
> *Great topic Chris... yet again you continue to come out with some bad ass stuff bro... It was good seeing you..
> I've had that idea for some time now...
> *



:biggrin: Thanks.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 16 2007, 07:09 PM~7918764
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some pics with the rack up,and rack down.
> 
> Also the all too familiar site that all of us can relate to,working into the mourning.
> *


Looks like 5.20's in this pic.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May 16 2007, 06:28 PM~7918883
> *Looks like 5.20's in this pic.
> *


Wth supremes.


----------



## 155/80/13

ttt


----------



## cd blazin

If any body knows were i can get a filler panel, the one that goes in between the trunk and the factory rear glass,i would realy apprecaite it. I am having a hard time finding one.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

:biggrin: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Mrdmplb4M2w


----------



## blueouija

TTMFT


----------



## blueouija




----------



## leo161

looks good


----------



## caddyking

ttt


----------



## plague

TTT FORE MORE PICTURES LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY KEEP US POSTED


----------



## HARDLUCK88

x2. u gonna be at the magnetic minis show with it?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 22 2007, 04:13 PM~7957422
> *x2. u gonna be at the magnetic minis show with it?
> *


for sho. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

been real busy,so pics are slow. Iwill try to snap some pics of stuff that is done that you guys have not seen.


----------



## texmex

wow bad azz work homie cant wait to see it done


----------



## djtwigsta

:biggrin:


----------



## 83Cizzoupe

I think you should change the name of this topic to "Best Idea Ever"


----------



## cd blazin

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@May 24 2007, 11:49 AM~7970180
> *I think you should change the name of this topic to "Best Idea Ever"
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May , 07:59 PM~~
> *for sho. :biggrin:
> *



nice! when is it this year?
nobody will tell me!


----------



## TOPFAN

great job! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ

BIG PROPS HOMIE UR DOING UR THING


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 24 2007, 07:35 PM~7972711
> *nice! when is it this year?
> nobody will tell me!
> *


I answered you in the northeast topic..... july 28 - 29


----------



## BigPoppaPump

Convertble Caddy sighting in Boston!!!


----------



## cd blazin

put some work in today, pics later.


----------



## silver64




----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:cheesy:


----------



## Bzauto05

OK.. See you doin the damn thang huh Chris..shit is comin out Bananas!.. I cant wait to see it in person...


----------



## Big E

Lookin Good Homie :thumbsup: 
Keep The Pics Comin


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May , 09:22 PM~~
> *I answered you in the northeast topic.....  july 28 - 29
> *


oh damn i didnt even notice. ill be there for the 28th. i have a flight out to cali on the 29th, so i might not be able to make it, why is it at the end of july now? and is it still on the berlin turnpike?


----------



## knuckleheaded1

:thumbsup: Nice work. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM

great thread, looking good :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

nice build, i love the name too :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

This is a pic of when i hadto french in this section that the rack mounted to. I had to do this so when the rack folded it would fold all the way down and be mostly hiden.











Also the start of cutting out the wheel wells so the rack had a place to sit when folded.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the stock back seat that has 7 inches taken off each side, also i used some of the stock that i cut off the seat cage and rewelded it into the middle of the cage,this is so i have more to hog ring the materail to. I have also reshaped the seat by rounding off the corners with a 36 grit roloc wheel,this foam sticks to every thing when it gets airborn.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the section from the lebaron that connects the a pillars together across the windshield. I had to get 3 of these pieces so i could join them together to make one.
I screwwd an aluminun piece in between to plastic pieces and fit them to the wind shield and stainless trim on the header bow.


----------



## cd blazin

I then made a brace outof mdf and gluedit to the 3 pieces that were screwed together and taped into the exact place i wanted them. this brace willhold the shape when i fibre glass the pieces together making sure it doesnt warp when the glass heats up as it cures.




















I then cut some chop mat into strips that are a little wider than the piece i am working on. I like to rip off any straight edges when i use chop mat beacause it is easier to get the cop mat pieces to blend together with each other.


----------



## cd blazin

I then added resin let it dry and ground down any exess and high spots,i then turned the piece to the font side and added a couple of rounds of mar glass with sanding coats in between. here is the piece ready to get wrapped.


----------



## cd blazin

This is what im up against. a lebaron piece and a cadillac A pillar.




So i cut small cubes of 3/4 inch mdf and glued them to the a pillar,sanded the mdf smooth and added a small coat of body filler and sanded it smooth.


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## cd blazin

I then bolted the apillar back to the car wrapped it in painters tape ground down the paint on the lebaron piece and added marglass to match the shape of the A pillar. After a couple rounds of mar glass and sanding, i bolted both pieces back to the car and ran a sanding block across both pieces,this makes them the same shape.


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Coast One

dayum. uffin:


----------



## caddyking

when i grow up, I wanna be like...YOU!! lol car looks great man. keep the pics coming


----------



## djtwigsta

:0


----------



## vertex

props man that car is going to look great!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

jesus, i cant wait to see it in person!


----------



## 81 cuttin

damn man this makes me want to cut my top


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@May 31 2007, 09:17 AM~8014638
> *damn man this makes me want to cut my top
> *


everyone shood cut there top :biggrin:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

DAMN VERY IMPRESSIVE WORK BRO , KEEP IT UP :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 29 2007, 10:12 PM~8003179
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then made a brace outof mdf and gluedit to the 3 pieces that were screwed together and taped into the exact place i wanted them.  this brace willhold the shape when i fibre glass the pieces together making sure it doesnt warp when the glass heats up as it cures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then cut some chop mat into strips that are a little wider than the piece i am working on. I like to rip off any straight edges when i use chop mat beacause it is easier to get the cop mat pieces to blend together with each other.
> *


 :0 dat some talent right there :biggrin: keep up the tight work :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks everyone for the good words,i am trying to take more pics of evrey step as i go. i see that there has been an intrest in this kind of project, so i will do my best to take lost of pics.


----------



## cd blazin

Figured i would post a pic of the custom oil tank that will become part of the hydro seup. It is the v from the cadillac symbol, holds about 7 quarts of oil. :biggrin:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 31 2007, 03:30 PM~8017382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured i would post a pic of the custom oil tank that will become part of the hydro seup. It is the v from the cadillac symbol, holds about 7 quarts of oil. :biggrin:
> *


7 quarts??? Damn,,it must be pretty big huh? Its kinda hard to tell in the pic.


----------



## str8_tripn_82

good project,U hav good skillz....U inspired me to make my '79 MAlibu 2dr. into a convertible now :0


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 31 2007, 11:34 PM~8020355
> *good project,U hav good skillz....U inspired me to make my '79 MAlibu 2dr. into a convertible now :0
> *


 Do it, cut it and never look back, if you have any questions just hit a brother up, i would love to help steer you in the right direction.


----------



## MAYHEM

GOOD FUCKIN WORK HOMIE ,LOOKS SWEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 1 2007, 02:28 PM~8024042
> *GOOD FUCKIN WORK HOMIE ,LOOKS SWEEEEEEEEEEEET
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

putting in 10-12 hours tommorrow so hold on for more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## WestsideRider

Looking good homie


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Man this is coming along nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 1 2007, 10:01 PM~~
> *putting in 10-12 hours tommorrow so hold on for more pics. :cheesy:
> *


can i help?


----------



## CaddyKid253

how you gona hook up the motors to the tank? down below it? its a good idea, but it looks like it will take some work. more power to you, good luck and nice job so far :thumbsup:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

man this is one bad ass lac!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 2 2007, 05:55 PM~8029676
> *how you gona hook up the motors to the tank? down below it? its a good idea, but it looks like it will take some work. more power to you, good luck and nice job so far  :thumbsup:
> *


Tank is a remote resevoir, the pump heads get a #6 an fitting.


----------



## payfred

DAYUM!!! NICE!


----------



## Dj's-64

looks good.


----------



## MattNificent

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 1 2007, 08:01 PM~8025983
> *putting in 10-12 hours tommorrow so hold on for more pics. :cheesy:
> *


pics pleeeease.... :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

HE DID THAT! & I LIKE! HARD WORK SEEN THE NEW LRM THE ONE FROM MAJESTICS CC THEY DONE TO A RAG TOP!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@Jun 3 2007, 01:14 PM~8033068
> *HE DID THAT! & I LIKE!  HARD  WORK SEEN THE NEW LRM THE ONE FROM  MAJESTICS CC  THEY DONE TO A  RAG TOP!
> *


Yes i just got the new issue,looks like they had a lecab donor car,maybe a 77-79. Does any body know anything about the building of that car? I can def apprecaite the work that went into it.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Jun 3 2007, 01:11 PM~8033055
> *pics pleeeease.... :biggrin:
> *


I cant get the pics off of my memmory card, its a 1gig and my printer wont read it.


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2007, 05:28 PM~8034102
> *I cant get the pics off of my memmory card, its a 1gig and my printer wont read it.
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## cd blazin

Got the other a pillar done and ready to get wrapped, i decided to do a little somethingto the windshield trim piece i made,pics of that in a couple weeks.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a few pics of the window reulators that are being built,and pics of it finished. I made 4 of these and added some3/8 threded rod and nuts to the piece, this will let me fine tune the regulators once they are in the door.


----------



## cd blazin

Pis of the plate steel that holds the stainless and nylon bearings that will run along the sides of the regulator tracks.I made 8
of these plates with 32 wheels.


----------



## cd blazin

These are the plate assemblies i made for the factory door glass to slide into. i will mount the plates i made with the wheals to these plates, they will hold the window when the plates with the weels guide them up and down. I have drilled and tapped the top piece of steal,there is a thin piece of blue plastic that will get put on the side the screws go on,this will act as a damper for the screws so they dont brake the glass when i tighten them down. I also left the top part of these plates bare steal so i could put some wind shield epoxy in there for good measure, this should ensure a proper bond. :biggrin: 

I will post a pic of the window installed in these plates.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

DAMN, PUTTING IN WORK!


----------



## LowandBeyond

great work man, that car is tight! Keep it up.


----------



## Badass94Cad

:0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## KERRBSS

pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics pics


----------



## alex75

:biggrin: good topic-build up pics.good work man


----------



## 68MERC

DAMN!! Looking sweet man! Nice to see something this sick coming out of the northeast!


----------



## 313Rider

this project is lookin great i wish i had the time and patients to cut up a clean ass ride like you


----------



## 84caddy

amazing buildup! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Meyagi

I have been doing my homework on convertible coupes, becasue I have wanted to do this for a LONG time, You have a lot of talent, and detailed pics and messages. GOOD WORK! by all means...........This is motivation for me for real...........


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

no pic's of it finished yet homie!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Meyagi_@Jun 6 2007, 05:24 PM~8055193
> *I have been doing my homework on convertible coupes, becasue I have wanted to do this for a LONG time, You have a lot of talent, and detailed pics and messages. GOOD WORK! by all means...........This is motivation for me for real...........
> *


Wow thanks for the good words. If you have any questions i would love to help. I could help you aviod some mistakes and take away some head scratching.


----------



## monsterpuff

i love this build up  keep up the good work


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## plague

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CaddyKid253

if this turns out like we all want it to, how much would you charge to do it if i send it to you on the train?


----------



## FreddieD

Make it Happen bro.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jun 9 2007, 06:46 PM~8073332
> *if this turns out like we all want it to, how much would you charge to do it if i send it to you on the train?
> *


I will let you know when its done, that way i can get a total hour count.


----------



## Meyagi

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 7 2007, 01:42 AM~8055913
> *Wow thanks for the good words. If you have any questions i would love to help. I could help you aviod some mistakes and take away some head scratching.
> *


Thanks man, I plan to start on it The 1st of the year 08. I move back to the states in November, so i'll be gettin at you around that time. Good luck with the project homie, and hope to see some more progress pics soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## MattNificent

> _Originally posted by Meyagi_@Jun 11 2007, 03:31 AM~8080643
> *Thanks man, I plan to start on it The 1st of the year 08. I move back to the states in November, so i'll be gettin at you around that time. Good luck with the project homie, and hope to see some more progress pics soon. :thumbsup:
> *



yagi!!!!!


----------



## BigLinc

turning out beautiful, awesome work


----------



## djtwigsta

:0


----------



## lidboy

this homeboy deserves mad propes for his work, not only is he doing a great job, pics he provides great detail in the build and as he does with pics. car is gonna look great, just remember to give it the lecab look where the little back windows go. Lecabs always have a slanted edge on the side panel, just an fyi. This boy deserves a pad in the back for detail in the work he provides. keep it comin homey!  :cheesy: :0


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 11 2007, 10:49 PM~7886883
> *Figured i would let every body know what my goals were for this project.
> 1 to drive the shit out of this car and lay some titanium.
> 2 to keep the factory body line were the hard top met the 1/4s
> 3 to keep the rag top looking just like the factory hard top when it is up.
> 4 to keep the factory window line for the 1/4 windows and to have the same shape backwindow, i am even going to have the uphosterer embrioder the caddy logo into the side of the rag top just like the har tops have.
> All and all i want it to look like the hard top, but have it be a convertible,and as i have tried to meet thes goals i have realized why the lecabs are built the way they are.
> *


if you have been a faithful fan of this topic from the start(like alot of us), you woulda knew this.

:scrutinize: :biggrin: j/p homie.


----------



## MR.LAC

looks like some impressive work homie... keep it up ... :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks again guys, been real busy at work lately so pics are slow,but big stuff sure to happen soon.


----------



## Meyagi

> _Originally posted by MattNificent_@Jun 12 2007, 02:52 AM~8086174
> *yagi!!!!!
> *


What's good Matt? I'm tryin to do my homework here......some good reading homie.


----------



## CaddyKid253

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 9 2007, 09:06 PM~8074164
> *I will let you know when its done, that way i can get a total hour count.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## STRANGER

:yes: yes sir.


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 12 2007, 06:37 PM~8092815
> *Thanks again guys, been real busy at work lately so pics are slow,but big stuff sure to happen soon.
> *



good work....


----------



## ride4life

Your doing some good work homie


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

sweet !!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa

you got skills kid. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

A-1 WORK BRO....... GOOD IDEA :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

GREAT WORK


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

thats the best damn vert i ever seen being an hardtop to an vert an still looks nice


----------



## avengemydeath

skillz


----------



## cd blazin

put in some work, here is a few pics.
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture221.jpg

Here is a pic of the factory door glass, it will sit in these tracks that i made.


----------



## cd blazin

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture013.jpg

This is a picture of the track, the first pic is the wheel wells that i had to modify so the rack would fold all the way down.


----------



## cd blazin

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture224.jpg

I finally found a rear valience,thanks to my boy billy,here i am getting it in place and ready to cut,i wantede the gap along the trunk to be perfect so it took a little while to line up correctly.


----------



## cd blazin

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb...icture219-1.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture222.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture223.jpg

Here is a few pics of some of the extending i had to do to every part of the stock lebaron rack, i cut the factory piece,scabbed in a piece of stock cut to desired length,then ground it smooth to look like it was factory. I am a firm believer in penetration welds,you can see were i ground down the corners of the rack and stock to 45 degree angle,this gives astronger weld and allows for easier grinding and better looks.


----------



## blueouija




----------



## cd blazin

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture225.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture226.jpg

Here is were i started to mount the tacking strip. this is were i will staple the canvas top onto to. I took the tacking strip out of a couple lebarons at the bone yard. I then shape the tacking strips to have the same shape a the caddys body. I mark the holes,drilled them and then added nut serts. I was then able to bolt up the tacking strip with stanless steal allen head bolts, this way the bolts wont rust.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

amazing


----------



## sicx13

wow.awesome work


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dub post


----------



## HARDLUCK88

sorry i tried to post the pitures for you but it didnt work, i hate links.
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture221.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture013.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture224.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb...icture219-1.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture222.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture223.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture225.jpg

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture226.jpg


----------



## sicx13

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 27 2007, 02:17 PM~8188569
> *sorry i tried to post the pitures for you but it didnt work, i hate links.
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture221.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## sicx13

dammit


----------



## cd blazin

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture198.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture191.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture184.jpg
http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdb.../Picture183.jpg

My boy richy took some snap shot of the drop top coupe on the charles river looking into boston last friday, the weather was perfect for a topless cruise :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

Here you go.. Quote this post & you can add in captions. :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 27 2007, 06:09 PM~8189386
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My boy richy took some snap shot of the drop top coupe on the charles river looking into boston last friday, the weather was perfect for a topless cruise :biggrin:
> *


Here you go. How about the other ones I took? Bring your computer to work


----------



## djtwigsta

:0 Lookin good!!!


----------



## weatmaster

that last pic is sick man - keep up the good work


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wow mayne, that shit looks real nice! about how much longer till its done and covered? is it gonna be power, or manual?


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 28 2007, 05:50 PM~8196511
> *wow mayne, that shit looks real nice! about how much longer till its done and covered? is it gonna be power, or manual?
> *


All power baby! No half assin!


----------



## BigPoppaPump




----------



## cd blazin

Here's a link to my other project... 

Been in the works for a while now. *FULL SHOW* 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=220934&st=0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun , 08:56 PM~~
> *All power baby! No half assin!
> *


good call!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 28 2007, 04:50 PM~8196511
> *wow mayne, that shit looks real nice! about how much longer till its done and covered? is it gonna be power, or manual?
> *


All power, top coming soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

damn thats nice...i wish i had the skill to make something like this work


----------



## 81 cuttin

this crazy hott


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ttt


----------



## cd blazin

Dont worry guys i am still puttin in work on this project. I have been adjusting and tweaking the rack, also had to reshape the header bow to fit the caddys windshield line. All of this pidally shit takes alot of work and patience. This project is completly over whelming and at times i wonder waht the hell was i thinking. I often times come on here and read all the good comments you guys wrote and it really does give me motivation,and i mean that,So thanks. I am a firm believer in details,i think details is what makes a car. I think its the last 10% of a project that takes 90% of the time. So im trying to make people think that this car could have came this way from the factory.

Not realy much to post for pics but the top is coming,so hold on.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:thumbsup:


----------



## lowchevy1989

:wave: :wave:


----------



## MattNificent

TTT ....yall should sticky dis....


----------



## cd blazin

Im still putting in work on this car, just stuppid little shit that would make no sense if i took a picture of it. I am getting reddy to do glass and top in the next couple months :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damnit, im leaving for california this weekend and i wont get a chance to see it at the magnetic minis show. wait, are you going to the magnetic minis show?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dub post


----------



## abel




----------



## cd blazin

Just a few pics of the two halfs of the header bow that had to be secured together and reshaped to fit the cadillacs roof line.

I made relief cuts in the stock header bow and shaped it to the caddys roof.
I then slotted angle iron and flat stock and bent it to the same shape as the header bow, i drilled through the header bow and drilled and tapped into the angle and flat stock.

When i had thewhole assembly together on the car i taped off the stainless on the header bow and filled the minor gap with marglass,then sanded smooth.

You can see in some of these pics the webbing i had to grind off of the inside of the bow so i could lay my angle and flat stock into the bow.


----------



## KERRBSS

nice progress homie, ive been watching this thread.....keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## COBRA CRUIZER

You are a freakin genious!


----------



## MattNificent

TTT.....


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 lookin bad ass


----------



## 68MERC




----------



## slo

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 7 2007, 05:26 PM~8255479
> *Dont worry guys i am still puttin in work on this project. I have been adjusting and tweaking the rack, also had to reshape the header bow to fit the caddys windshield line. All of this pidally shit takes alot of work and patience. This project is completly over whelming and at times i wonder waht the hell was i thinking. I often times come on here and read all the good comments you guys wrote and it really does give me motivation,and i mean that,So thanks. I am a firm believer in details,i think details is what makes a car. I think its the last 10% of a project that takes 90% of the time. So im trying to make people think that this car could have came this way from the factory.
> 
> Not realy much to post for pics but the top is coming,so hold on.
> *


well put , bad ass build no cut corners or nothuin...

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a top preview. I stretched some fabric over the top,let me know what you guys think. The back part of the top will not look so round,that just happend because the material was realy stretchy.


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## plague

I THINK THAT SHIT LOOKS GREAT


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by plague_@Aug 10 2007, 02:39 PM~8523462
> *I THINK THAT SHIT LOOKS GREAT
> *



X812439570158743501871743895098


----------



## KERRBSS

i think you should start a buisness and stamp them out :biggrin:


----------



## Black 78 MC

x1324664343576


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 10 2007, 03:33 PM~8522511
> *Here is a top preview. I stretched some fabric over the top,let me know what you guys think. The back part of the top will not look so round,that just happend because the material was realy stretchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  

Looks good!
what kind or material is that Chris?


----------



## gordoloc213

Looking gooD homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 11 2007, 07:44 AM~8527392
> *
> 
> Looks good!
> what kind or material is that Chris?
> *


looks like crushed velour


----------



## MS. BROUGHAM

LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by MS. BROUGHAM_@Aug 11 2007, 05:28 PM~8530694
> *LOOKS GOOD!
> *


IT DOES,HE DOES GREAT WORK MAMA :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Aug 11 2007, 05:44 AM~8527392
> *
> 
> Looks good!
> what kind or material is that Chris?
> *


some kind of crushed velour, i had it left over from the first interior in the blazer.
The top will be tan canvas.

Thanks for all the good words guys.


----------



## KERRBSS

nice


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 10 2007, 12:33 PM~8522511
> *Here is a top preview. I stretched some fabric over the top,let me know what you guys think. The back part of the top will not look so round,that just happend because the material was realy stretchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS NICE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

is that all thats left for you to do is put the top on? i want to drive out there to see it, i dont care how much it costs me, that shit is straight interesting to me!! let me know what car shows you plan on going to, and ill do my best to make one with my boy damian and his caprice...


GOOD WORK MAYNE!


----------



## impala_631

hellz yeah!!


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

Real nice work ! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks again guys for thw good words,it means alot. :biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

looks good man


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyking

you should post more pics man...we need them!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JSpot69

VERY NICE JOB!!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 11 2007, 11:58 PM~8531809
> *some kind of crushed velour, i had it left over from the first interior in the blazer.
> The top will be tan canvas.
> 
> Thanks for all the good words guys.
> *


----------



## TD Hydros

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Aug 17 2007, 07:11 AM~8575167
> *you should post more pics man...we need them!!! :biggrin:
> *


Believe me i would love to, i have been working 6 am to 8 pm everyday for a while know,plus 2 hours of travel. I should slow down in october and start some more real work. :cheesy:


----------



## Meyagi

anybody know if there is a place that can chop tops, and make convertible tops, in Texas or surrounding states?


----------



## 81 cuttin

man this shit is hot. big props


----------



## MattNificent

> _Originally posted by Meyagi_@Aug 27 2007, 11:33 PM~8657236
> *anybody know if there is a place that can chop tops, and make convertible tops, in Texas or surrounding states?
> *


mayne i read on some site, it mighta been on here, spose to be some cats in dallas....id holla at DFW and find out...


----------



## BIG MARC

Ever thought about making/selling tops for those that want to turn their Coupe's into a rag?Been following this thread for awhile,keep up the good work homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy

> _Originally posted by BIG MARC_@Sep 1 2007, 04:46 PM~8692939
> *Ever thought about making/selling tops for those that want to turn their Coupe's into a rag?Been following this thread for awhile,keep up the good work homie! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Serving the public is bullshit. the intricate custom work that item would require would make the price sky high. if there was some problem with the install, I can easily see the guy who made the top being blamed, not the person fabricating, and installing it, no matter how perfect the top was constructed. And everyone would expect it to be a bolt in kind of thing....Sorry if that sounds like im being a dick, but think about it...


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Sep 3 2007, 07:05 PM~8705524
> *Serving the public is bullshit. the intricate custom work that item would require would make the price sky high. if there was some problem with the install, I can easily see the guy who made the top being blamed, not the person fabricating, and installing it, no matter how perfect the top was constructed.  And everyone would expect it to be a bolt in kind of thing....Sorry if that sounds like im being a dick, but think about it...
> *


Good point and i have been asked this ? alot. You have to think about all the time and engineering that would have to go into producing a bolt on kit for this car. I should say that it would never be a bolt on kit because you would still have to cut the roof and do extensive sheet metal work and frame and body rienforcing.
People would want this kit to also be cheap,wich it wouldnt be.
I wouldnt touch another one of these projects for less than 16,000,there is just to much labor involved plus i am super picky and i like things to look factory. We have all seen conversion that you can tell that it was a conversion, you see alot of cut corners trim that was never even a thought,pop rivets,sheet rock screws,velcro,parts from boat tops,i dont want that, i have already had people say to me ( i never knew that car came in a vert) and its not even done.

So not to get off subject but we just had a customer buy a pre molded speaker box from the stereo shop i work at. He brought it home felt that it needed to be modified and thickend, he had it painted and then realized the subs he bought dont fit, he never checked to see if they fit from when he purches the encloser. So now he wants us to give him his money back for his own stupidity. So you are correct people feal that if they purchased something that also needs there own personal thought skill, and attention that when they fuck up it is atomatically some elses fault.


----------



## cd blazin

My personal work will start to slow down,so progress will pic up. TTT


----------



## plague

LOOKS GOOD BIG DADDY


----------



## Badass94Cad

:biggrin:


----------



## MattNificent

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 4 2007, 08:17 AM~8710790
> *Good point and i have been asked this ? alot. You have to think about all the time and engineering that would have to go into producing a bolt on kit for this car. I should say that it would never be a bolt on kit because you would still have to cut the roof and do extensive sheet metal work and frame and body rienforcing.
> People would want this kit to also be cheap,wich it wouldnt be.
> I wouldnt touch another one of these projects for less than 16,000,there is just to much labor involved plus i am super picky and i like things to look factory. We have all seen conversion that you can tell that it was a conversion, you see alot of cut corners trim that was never even a thought,pop rivets,sheet rock screws,velcro,parts from boat tops,i dont want that, i have already had people say to me ( i never knew that car came in a vert) and its not even done.
> 
> So not to get off subject but we just had a customer buy a pre molded speaker box from the stereo shop i work at. He brought it home felt that it needed to be modified and thickend, he had it painted and then realized the subs he bought dont fit, he never checked to see if they fit from when he purches the encloser. So now he wants us to give him his money back for his own stupidity. So you are correct people feal that if they purchased something that also needs there own personal thought skill, and attention that when they fuck up it is atomatically some elses fault.
> *


id pay 16 fo yo work....well depends on how much a drop big body would run me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 10 2007, 12:36 PM~8522549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


forget the fleetwood, whats on the left with the gigantic turbo :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8750465
> *forget the fleetwood, whats on the left with the gigantic turbo  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


240 sx with a skyline engine, 600 horse. we have 2 mid 90,s lexus,s in the shop with supra moter transplants. I apprecaite all the work that goes into them but not my cup of tea.
You can check out more of that kind of work at the shops web site www.wickedcas.com :biggrin:


----------



## TwistedDreamz87

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Sep 9 2007, 10:23 AM~8750465
> *forget the fleetwood, whats on the left with the gigantic turbo  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by LowriderKid56_@Sep 9 2007, 03:58 PM~8752135
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2007, 01:36 PM~8751504
> *240 sx with a skyline engine, 600 horse. we have 2 mid 90,s lexus,s in the shop with supra moter transplants. I apprecaite all the work that goes into them but not my cup of tea.
> You can check out more of that kind of work at the shops web site www.wickedcas.com :biggrin:
> *


NICEEEEE :biggrin: i built a few NA-t lexus :biggrin: but 600 in that 240 must be insane :biggrin:


----------



## pmdogg

okay im here realy good job :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## cd blazin

I need you guys opinions, im tossed on 90 ing the car,im def going to do the 90s moldinds and front bumper but not to sure about the 90s headlights.
These are the color combos im thinking.lmk
All black, with mostly black wheels
silver body,black guts , black top
This is the one im leaning to. root beer body with tan top moldings and interior.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking

i like the root beer and tan. good luck


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8801691
> *I need you guys opinions, im tossed on 90 ing the car,im def going to do the 90s moldinds and front bumper but not to sure about the 90s headlights.
> These are the color combos im thinking.lmk
> All black, with mostly black wheels
> silver body,black guts , black top
> This is the one im leaning to. root beer body with tan top moldings and interior. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 16 2007, 11:55 AM~8801691
> *I need you guys opinions, im tossed on 90 ing the car,im def going to do the 90s moldinds and front bumper but not to sure about the 90s headlights.
> These are the color combos im thinking.lmk
> All black, with mostly black wheels
> silver body,black guts , black top
> This is the one im leaning to. root beer body with tan top moldings and interior.
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the first id do is 90 front, those old front make it look like a old crown vic


----------



## abel

pics? :0


----------



## cd blazin

Started to pic up the rest of my supplies so work can continue, will be a busy winter. :biggrin:


----------



## popsride77

> _Originally posted by michaels29_@May 8 2007, 06:02 PM~7862236
> *looks good....good luck!
> *


I agree that beauty on your avatar does look good...were is the original pick? :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hows it goin mayne?


----------



## CaddyKid253

more pics?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Sep 23 2007, 08:58 PM~8855308
> *hows it goin mayne?
> *


Its going good,still picking up materials,even got some paint!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

keep up the good work...


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@Sep 22 2007, 09:59 PM~8849848
> *I agree that beauty on your avatar does look good...were is the original pick? :biggrin:
> *


Here is the original.


----------



## Hawaiian Built

Lookn real good :thumbsup: 
That Rootbeer color combo sounds real good too


----------



## jevonniespapi

ttt!


----------



## SnoopDoggyDogg

would you do the same thing if you was doin a 4dr convertible


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by SnoopDoggyDogg_@Oct 5 2007, 06:41 PM~8940609
> *would you do the same thing if you was doin a 4dr convertible
> *


A 4 door would be a compltely different project.


----------



## cd blazin

Progress is coming, been stocking up on suplies, this way when i take my weak off to work on the car i can just work without stopping. :biggrin:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 11 2007, 08:53 AM~8975763
> *Progress is coming, been stocking up on suplies, this way when i take my weak off to work on the car i can just work without stopping. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 79 cutty

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 16 2007, 04:46 PM~7918616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic when i had finally got the rack mounted the way that i wanted it,took a lot of trail and error but in the long hour of the night me and big poppa pump figured it out.
> So then we decided to go on a small cruise when it was 35degrees out, it was freezing in the coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looking good


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## different

:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

how was the ride this time?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 16 2007, 05:52 PM~9016816
> *how was the ride this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Cold as a mother f er.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HustlerSpank_@Oct 15 2007, 09:05 PM~9009662
> *looking  good
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I got 9 days in a row off of work coming up,its going to be the weak before thanksgiving. I plan on kicking this cars ass in those 9 days.
I got my materail for my top,tan canvas,was sopposed to be 65$ a yard but my boy hooked it up big time,12 yds for 200$, so i will do my conti kit also. Get reddy boys its about to go down. :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 25 2007, 02:06 AM~9076024
> *I got 9 days in a row off of work coming up,its going to be the weak before thanksgiving. I plan on kicking this cars ass in those 9 days.
> I got my materail for my top,tan canvas,was sopposed to be 65$ a yard but my boy hooked it up big time,12 yds for 200$, so i will do my conti kit also. Get reddy boys its about to go down. :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it


----------



## Caddieman 805

:thumbsup: caddie is coming out good keep up the good work


----------



## cd blazin

progress will start at 6 am tomorrow mourning,pics will be coming!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

helll yea


----------



## HARDLUCK88

SO!?!?! hows it giong!?


----------



## cd blazin

put in over 12 hours today and got a lot of little shit done.



















Here are a couple pics showing the 2 halves of the header bow that i am fitting to the stainless trim.
I tapped off the stainless,wax it and then closed the rack and added some marglass to fill in the small gap, now it is an exact match to the stainless trim.


----------



## cd blazin

I ahd to clamp a straight piece of box stock onto the rack were it fods so i know it is in its up possition, i did this because i had to cut and shorten the pull bars for the rack








I cut this piece,shortend it by a half inch and then clamp the 2 pieces back together in between a piece of angle iron to keep them straight, then ground them smooth.









I also adjusted the pull bars so that when the top was put up and getting close to the windshield it would stop about an inch away, this is when the latches would take over and pull the header bow tight to the winshield,all you guys who own verts will know what im talking about.


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## MattNificent

more pics!! more pics!!


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the sheat of metal i cut and welded inbetween the weel wells to strenghthen the car from side to side. I had to cut out a window so that the top would fold down without coming in contact with it. I cut out the window and then welded in some small angle to strengthen what i had cut out.


----------



## cd blazin

This is wear i had to extend the bolt holes that hold on the rear bow, i cut off the length that i wanted of the old rack and welded it onto the new rack,i had measured and stretch fabric over this previously so i know it would look good.


----------



## cd blazin

I found a good home for the pump for the top, i have to extend the line which i can do using tranny lines. I also mounted tis pump on some rubber bushings so that when it was working it didnt shake and make alot of noise.


----------



## cd blazin

This is the first time the rack folded under its own power,not much of a big deal but i was excited to see that this conversion is really coming together.


----------



## cd blazin

This is when i mounted the spring assembly that will hold the tension cable for the rag top,again not much but a must in a conversion.


----------



## payfred

nice!!


----------



## cd blazin

So with the top fitted tweaked, and working under its own power i was able to turn to the weather stripping,here is how the front weather strip on the A pillar and the stripping on the rack meet up,just like factory.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pic of the track that gets bolted to the rack that the weather strips get snapped and glued into, i had to extend the track and drill biger holes in them so the could be adjusted onto the factory door glass. There is also a pic to give you guys an idea of how long i have to extend the weather striping.


----------



## Joost....

i enjoy reading what you post, very nice youre posting up all your trial and error and the great results, not many would do that :thumbsup:


----------



## 155/80/13

very nice build up man, :thumbsup: cant wait to see how is gonna come out when is all done


----------



## 310~SFCC

TAKES SOME BALLS TO DO WHAT YOUR DOING BRO....KEEP AT IT AND IT WILL BE WELL WORTH IT IN THE END....


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pic of the weather stripping that has been extended. I cut the pieces at the factory seams. I cut them with a 4 inch razor knife and a speed square so that they were cut clean and straight. I got the piece to fill in from the A pillar from the lebaron, it is the same shape as the stripping on the rack but the factory glues on different ends. I am going to jion the pieces together and retexture them so they will look like one piece seals.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

looks good loco


----------



## blueouija

How much room do you have for the rear cylinders... ?



Looks good Chris...


----------



## cd blazin

This is the rear bow of the rack, there is a plastic piece that sits inside of this and it is wear you staple the rear window zipper curtain to.The factory staples this piece in with some weard ass metal staples, I just screwed it back in from the sides on both sides of the bow and staggered the screws on opposite sides for strength.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Nov 11 2007, 03:34 PM~9204361
> *How much room do you have for the rear cylinders... ?
> Looks good Chris...
> *


Not much, i have thought of this and the rack takes the first seat, i might have to do the cylinders on the trailing arms,either way i will figure it out


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 11 2007, 04:37 PM~9204373
> *Not much, i have thought of this and the rack takes the first seat, i might have to do the cylinders on the trailing arms,either way i will figure it out
> *




hmmmm... maybe mounting the cylinders upside down somehow...?


----------



## cd blazin

This is were i had to cut a slot in the back of the door so that the factory glass could slide back about an inch,it had to slide back because it was to tight on the A pillar seal.I also have a seal for this part of the door.


----------



## cd blazin

I will leave you guys with this pic,i am going back into the garage tonight.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 11 2007, 04:42 PM~9204395
> *I will leave you guys with this pic,i am going back into the garage tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if space for rear cylinders is hard to get, maybe you should just bag it. i wont hold it against you


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 11 2007, 05:03 PM~9204480
> *if space for rear cylinders is hard to get, maybe you should just bag it. i wont hold it against you
> *


 :0


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 11 2007, 04:03 PM~9204480
> *if space for rear cylinders is hard to get, maybe you should just bag it. i wont hold it against you
> *


I would rather build a full custom frame than bag it,i just am a hydro guy. :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 11 2007, 06:03 PM~9204480
> *if space for rear cylinders is hard to get, maybe you should just bag it. i wont hold it against you
> *


No fuckin way.


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 12 2007, 06:06 AM~9208498
> *No fuckin way.
> *


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Nov 12 2007, 08:10 AM~9208504
> *
> *


x3


----------



## HARDLUCK88

jeez i was just trying to be helpfull. i just would hate to see you finish it and find out that your gonna have to tweak stuff to get it to fit strokes in the back. i think the top allready speaks for itself :cheezy:


----------



## djtwigsta

oh sweet updates!!!


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 12 2007, 01:35 PM~9209556
> *jeez i was just trying to be helpfull. i just would hate to see you finish it and find out that your gonna have to tweak stuff to get it to fit strokes in the back. i think the top allready speaks for itself :cheezy:
> *


 :buttkick: for suggesting airbags...


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

you should go all the way on this ride, i would do a real fancy pump setup in the trunk but i can see how youd run into complications with the rear cylinders.


----------



## cd blazin

cable is mounted for the rag top.
This is the material.


----------



## cd blazin

This is were i had to cut out the factory webbing so that i could reshape the header bow. I bent 2 pieces of flat stock to the same shape as the header bow and drilled holes in them staggerred every 1.5 inches and then self tapped screwed them into the header bow. I then cut them flush on the top side and ground down all the factory paint.You can see how the rack stops about an inch away from the windshield trim.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is when i fit the header to the windshield stainless trim.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is after the gap has been filled and then the rack was broke free from the painters tape on the stainless trim. I added some body filler to the top of the header because it still had a slight double hump going on. After a quick sanding with some 36 grit followed by 80grit,the header fit pretty well


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the beggining of the bracket that will hold in the shortend rear seat.


----------



## cdznutz42069

badass...


----------



## LOWLYFE62

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Nov 12 2007, 09:55 PM~9213699
> *badass...
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 12 2007, 04:57 PM~9211297
> *:buttkick:  for suggesting airbags...
> *



your a donniker


----------



## YellowAmigo

man I just say this topic and must say I went through every page.... that is just some incredible work... I am in awe of what you have done here... I cant wait to see finished shots of this...


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 12 2007, 06:14 PM~9211393
> *you should go all the way on this ride, i would do a real fancy pump setup in the trunk but i can see how youd run into complications with the rear cylinders.
> *


He's got some big plans for that too


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Wow, the car seems to be coming along great. Can't wait to see what else you have in store for it.


----------



## cd blazin

I am in the garage trying to get the windows to work,im about to pull out my hair.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the bracket tacked into the car. I welded a piece of angle iron onto the floor before i welded this bracket on for strength. I then weldedon some small pieces of angle onto the top of the bracket,this is wear the cage from factory seats will push down and clip into like the factory seat once did. I will put dynamat on these when the interior goes in final so that they will not rattle..


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the seats installed,the back seat is short but fuck it,its big enough for my little girl.











Here is the seat reshaped and ready for the upholsterer.


----------



## cd blazin

This is when i had to add some steel to the back of the rack where the 1/4 window will roll up into. I had to put this in so it would take up some space in the back of the rack,the side is so deep because i made it that way so it would match the factory window line. This piece will hold the track that the weather strip will clip into.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the track mounted without the stripping and then with the stripping.
The last pic is just to show you guys how the two pieces of stripping match up, just like factory.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the widow regulator with the window from the lebaron placed into the1/4 panel of the caddy,this will give you an idea of how much the rack has changed.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the beggining of my hair turning grey and then falling out. I tried to mock this up with stock and vise grips,i would then use a battery from the drill to make the window go through the motions. The mock up just had to many variables,so i decided to make all of the brackets with way more adjustment then they would ever need,this way i can play around with it and tweak it as i go. The pics are pretty self explanitory.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the template for the 1/4 window that i made out of1/4 inch masonite,i used masonite because i can cut it real clean with a straight edge and a utility knife and because it is flexible so it will take the shape of the new window. Also once i get this template perfect i can doulbe side tape it to a piece of plexi and route ou around it an i will have a plexi 1/4 widow i can heat and shape . I will then send this out to have the window made out of glass.


----------



## cd blazin

Just another example of how much the rack has changed.


----------



## cdznutz42069

wow............ :0 crazy chit man.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

good lawd


----------



## 155/80/13

wordless :0 the talent you got man is crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

cant wait tto see this done!


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 13 2007, 10:36 PM~9222287
> *Just another example of how much the rack has changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow.... impressive work...  




It's only a matter of time before you figure out how to make an atom bomb...


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks for the comments boys, its pure motivation. :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

coming along nicely


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

looking real good man...


----------



## 83LINCOLN

OH CRAP! YOU HAD ME ON THE EDGE OF MY SEAT ALL THE WAY THRU
THIS TOPIC. I CANT WAIT TO SEE THE ENDING, I DIDNT REALIZE IT WAS GOING TO STOP SO SOON. ANYWAY GOOD JOB! I 'LL STAY TUNED TO BAD IDEA T.V.


----------



## Coast One

:biggrin:
SERIOUSLY. maybe i should just wait till the season comes out on dvd instead of being left on the edge of my seat waiting to see whats next lol.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is all the brackets that are complete so the 1/4 window can be adjusted any direction.


----------



## cd blazin

The final step in the fab for theses 1/4 widow brackets was to add the adjustable felt guide from the lebaron,it puts pressure on the 1/4 widow so it will track correctly.


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

do you have a color scheme worked out for this ride?


----------



## cd blazin

On this episode of BAD IDEA, tempers flare and immotions are high as the crew
of this build try to get the gawd dam widows to go up and fucking down, so stay tuned to BAD IDEA. Sounds like an american chopper intro.
What a pain in the pills it is trying to get these windows to line up.Finally after 2 days of fabricating and rolling this fake window up and down a million times,i got it,i got the window to go up and down on its own power and line up and seal.
Here is just a few pics of just that.
The first pic is the lebaron window on top of the template for the new window,this way you guys can see how it has changed.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Lo_N_Lavish_@Nov 14 2007, 07:33 PM~9229518
> *do you have a color scheme worked out for this ride?
> *


Yup,and i have the paint, and the interior at the upholstery shop ,got to keep a few things a surprise. We do that around here in the north east.we dont say shit to each other,even close friends,then we just show up with our new stuff at a show. :biggrin: I also have a few little tricks up my sleeve for this car that are shure to blow some minds.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the notch i had o take out of the door jamb so the 1/4 window could roll up and swing into possition to match up and seal with the door glass.
I made a seal for this opening out of the weather stripping from the lebaron. I just cut it with a utility knive until it fit and i was happy with the fit.I will wait to secure this till afer i paint the car.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is just a couple of pics to give you guys an idea of what the glass will look like when the top is down :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

This is were i left off today after 13 hours,i placed the regulators i made into the door to get an idea of what i am in for. I figured i would get the drivers side glass working first so that if it rained while i was driving than i would be dry and my wife would get wet. I just waned to figure out one side because we all know that once you figure shit out the first time,the second one goes 5 times faster.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 14 2007, 07:29 PM~9229971
> *Here is just a couple of pics to give you guys an idea of what the glass will look like when the top is down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Oh ya, i had to redo this entire section today also.What happend was the 1/4 window was hitting this piece.The reason it was hitting is because when a verts 1/4 window rolls up it goes up in a sweeping motion like a1/4 moon,so on the sweep back it would slam into this piece,so i redesigned it and got it to work.Again there is alot of trail and error,but more error. :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

so purty.......


----------



## acosta512

Looking real good :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Thats it for tonight boys,were getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

Good job :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

love ur built up bro cant wait to see it finished


----------



## djtwigsta

NIce.... :0


----------



## 83LINCOLN

that was quick. good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad




----------



## crucialjp

keep at it, I can't wait to see this done :thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly

Man, such craftsmanship. Shit, it looks even better than the Hess and Eisenhardt ones :0


----------



## 155/80/13

:0 :0 :thumbsup: 


> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 14 2007, 07:29 PM~9229971
> *Here is just a couple of pics to give you guys an idea of what the glass will look like when the top is down :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 81 cuttin

damn Good work!!!!!


----------



## redrum702

TTT MORE PICS


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by redrum702_@Nov 15 2007, 11:21 PM~9239141
> *TTT MORE PICS
> *


I got more pics from today but my kids lost my usb cable so i cant load them up.
I swore at the door window regulators today and got them to work. The door was open with the door glass up and the glass was realy sturdy,i even closed the door by the glass :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

you mean i stayed up this late for nuthing!?



















thats okay i forgive you.


----------



## cd blazin

here is the making of the guide with wheals that will roll on the regulator tracks,i installed 2 5/16 bolts in the middle of the roller guide,it acts as a guide so the roller guide doesnt jump off track.


http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/caddyvert089.jpg[/IMG

[img]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/caddyvert088.jpg


----------



## cd blazin

A pic to give you guys an idea of how it will look in the door.


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 16 2007, 09:43 AM~9240645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you're 90ing it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn i was hoping it'd stay 80's


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 16 2007, 08:43 AM~9240645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: don't do it


----------



## G'dupGbody

should look pretty nice with the 90


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Nov 16 2007, 03:24 PM~9242346
> *:twak:  don't do it
> *


Been trying to tell him that. But it's his car...


----------



## Coast One

i vote for 90 :biggrin:


----------



## sicx13

90ing the car is about as much of a *bad idea*as choppin the top but yall still on his nuts. i say do what you like its your car and the haters gonna shut up when its done


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Nov 16 2007, 03:14 PM~9243463
> *90ing the car is about as much of a bad ideaas choppin the top but yall still on his nuts. i say do what you like its your car and the haters gonna shut up when its done
> *


Peach on...


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 16 2007, 07:43 AM~9240645
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow. those parts look awfully familiar.. :scrutinize:


----------



## cd blazin

I am still torn on 90ing it,i love the 90s side moldings but am not sure about the head lights. Figured it would sell easier with the 90,s if it ever came down to it


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 16 2007, 05:08 PM~9243417
> *i vote for 90 :biggrin:
> *


90 all the way fuck 80's :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 16 2007, 12:50 PM~9241789-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i was hoping it'd stay 80's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2007, 02:24 PM~9242346
> *:twak:  don't do it
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppaPump_@Nov 16 2007, 03:55 PM~9242934
> *Been trying to tell him that.   But it's his car...
> *


:0 

Are you guys smoking crack:?  90ing a lacs nose is the shit, it shows how effort was put into the car to change it up with a elegant style, everytime i see a 80's nose im thinking BORINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!! I could fall asleep looking at a 80's nose, Cadillac is all about luxury so why not have the best of the best.....90 that biaaaatch! hate it or love but its true!


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 09:22 PM~9245030
> *:0
> 
> Are you guys smoking crack:?    90ing a lacs nose is the shit, it shows how effort was put into the car to change it up with a elegant style, everytime i see a 80's nose im thinking BORINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!! I could fall asleep looking at a 80's nose, Cadillac is all about luxury so why not have the best of the best.....90 that biaaaatch!        hate it or love but its true!
> *


the man speaks the truth soon as i put the 90 clip on my fleet the difference was great looked waaaayyyy cleaner


----------



## 155/80/13

90 it :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

This is how i make my adjustable brackets. I used 1 1/2 inch flat stock measured in 1/2 inch from the sides,scored a line down the center,drilled 2 3/8 holes on the ends and then scored a line on the out side of the 3/8 holes. I then cut on the out side line with a 4 inch angle grinder,i flip the piece over to make the rest of the cut so the blade doesnt go into the round part made by the cut off wheel, just makes it look cleanr.This is a pore mans bridgeport :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the setion that i cut out of the door for the brackets to be mounted to.I also made the holes and slots in the doors big enough so that the regulator brackets could be adjusted. All the work that will go into this project and most of it will never be seen.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

lookin good, man all this work is gonna pay off!


----------



## cd blazin

My progress might seem slow,but thats because i have been doing a lot of figuring out and head scratching.When i do figure things out i atomatically make the pieces for the other side of the vehicle,its much easier to cut them all when everything is set up to do so,i get into a production mode.
Here is just a coupleof pics of some brackets and hardware that are ready for the passenger side.


----------



## monsterpuff

90 that bitch


----------



## cd blazin

Funny thing,this thread seems to be getting a lot of hits so they pop advertisments in here and there. When i post something on somebody elses thread there is an advertisment on my post,like im the new spoke model for yahoo or depends or whatever :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 16 2007, 11:04 PM~9245615
> *My progress might seem slow,but thats because i have been doing a lot of figuring out and head scratching.When i do figure things out i atomatically make the pieces for the other side of the vehicle,its much easier to cut them all when everything is set up to do so,i get into a production mode.
> Here is just a coupleof pics of some brackets and hardware that are ready for the passenger side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy shit if this is slow progress i would love to see fast progress :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ill meet you half way, put on the 90's moldings, but get caprice headlights and keep the og header panel.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 17 2007, 02:45 AM~9246998
> *ill meet you half way, put on the 90's moldings, but get caprice headlights and keep the og header panel.
> *


how bout i do the 90s kit and i let you drive the car?


----------



## cd blazin

finally finally finally i got the drivers side widows to go up and down on there own power,only took 5 days. :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

might be one of the best build topics ever just based on the craftsamnship and ingenuity alone.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 17 2007, 01:54 PM~9248648
> *might be one of the best build topics ever just based on the craftsamnship and ingenuity alone.
> *


wow thanks :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 17 2007, 02:50 PM~9248637
> *how bout i do the 90s kit and i let you drive the car?
> *



i just want to see a movie of the top working. but if you want to let me drive it, we can trade off caddys for a day!


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 16 2007, 10:09 PM~9245297
> *the man speaks the truth soon as i put the 90 clip on my fleet the difference was great looked waaaayyyy cleaner
> *


i think its because with those old front ends the lights ALWAYS look dirty, they are always an off yellow, and never white. but if somebody could make they lights nice in clean and gold plate the trim... i think it would put i good fight up with the 90d clip


----------



## cd blazin

Got the door glass to stand up on its own,and its sturdy as fuck.


----------



## cd blazin

Just a few pics.


----------



## cd blazin

door gaps.


----------



## YellowAmigo

fucking unbelievable man..... with your skills, just wants to make me sell my tools and junk my caddy, keep up the great work....


----------



## cd blazin

I had to switch gears a bit and get away from metal work,so i decided to finishup the trim around the inside of the interior so i could upholster it this weak.

Here is a couple of pics of me just taping off areas that i dont want body filler to touch. I had some minor gaps that i wanted to fill before i wrapped or painted thes pieces so they would be pefect.


----------



## cd blazin

I made this trim so it has a lip on both sides,the lip slips under the piece that the rack latches onto. I made the lip out of some acrylic that i heated up and bent,i then glued it and screwed it from the back and flush cut off the screws. The lip helps from the ends hanging down. I also had to fill the ends of this piece just a little to make it perfect. I also left some tolerance for the thickness of the vinyl they will get wrapped in.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is how the pieces is attached. I used 1/4 20 nuttserts and drilled holes throught the trim and into the roof,i then drilled the holes bigger and squezed in the nutserts. I like them because they are fast strong and clean. Ialso counter sunk the head of these screws into the trim so they would not stick out.


----------



## cd blazin

These pics suck a bit but they are the final product all fit and ready for wrap. You can kind of make out were i filled the gap in the winshield trim then sanded it down and round off some corners. :biggrin:


----------



## voodoo63

Chris, Tell your wife we all thank her for her patience...

It will all be worth it in the end!

keep up the good work.


----------



## cd blazin

Thats it for the week boys,back to my reg job tommorow. I will try to keep a good pace on this project so i can bring you guys some more pics. Thanks everyone for the good comments,it means alot and keeps me motivated. :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

he did the damn thang !


----------



## 155/80/13

keep it going man, decided if your gonna 90 it out yet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 16 2007, 01:50 PM~9241789-->
> 
> 
> 
> damn i was hoping it'd stay 80's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BigPoppaPump_@Nov 16 2007, 04:55 PM~9242934
> *Been trying to tell him that.  But it's his car...
> *


typical Northeast response... :roflmao: 

I didn't 90'd out my coupe when I had it and it was a mistake...Let's not kid ourselves, them caddies look better 90'd out. I tried to convince myself it looked better stock looking but it didn't...I just didn't want to get it repainted again...People that don't do it are just too lazy or too poor to do it...  

I say 90 out that caddy bro...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 02:30 PM~9253035
> *Thats it for the week boys,back to my reg job tommorow. I will try to keep a good pace on this project so i can bring you guys some more pics. Thanks everyone for the good comments,it means alot and keeps me motivated. :biggrin:
> *


looking great bro...  Keep up the good work man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 16 2007, 10:22 PM~9245030
> *:0
> 
> Are you guys smoking crack:?    90ing a lacs nose is the shit, it shows how effort was put into the car to change it up with a elegant style, everytime i see a 80's nose im thinking BORINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNG!! I could fall asleep looking at a 80's nose, Cadillac is all about luxury so why not have the best of the best.....90 that biaaaatch!        hate it or love but its true!
> *


luxury or not, I say it looks better 90'd out period... :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 01:24 PM~9253537
> *luxury or not, I say it looks better 90'd out period... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir!


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 17 2007, 02:54 PM~9248648
> *might be one of the best build topics ever just based on the craftsamnship and ingenuity alone.
> *


X2!!!!


----------



## Howard Wolowitz

great job,,this is one of the few "build up" topics that actually showcase a "build up". :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

so when are you open for buisness? damn sure good enuf for it......


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9253523
> *typical Northeast response... :roflmao:
> 
> I didn't 90'd out my coupe when I had it and it was a mistake...Let's not kid ourselves, them caddies look better 90'd out. I tried to convince myself it looked better stock looking but it didn't...I just didn't want to get it repainted again...People that don't do it are just too lazy or too poor to do it...
> 
> I say 90 out that caddy bro...
> *


OR, they have an opinion of their own & can think for themselves, instead of being sheep


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 08:34 PM~9254596
> *OR, they have an opinion of their own & can think for themselves, instead of being sheep
> *


Going against the trend is not a bad thing but not a universal rule...I've heard that argument before about sheeps...Hey when something looks better it does period. Always going against the trend is not always the answer...Wanting to be different is certainly not always good either...I've seen people hiding behind these arguments many times to justify driving a lowrider hoopty or being lazy on mods or to explain the lack of funds...This mod takes a lot of effort, money and time to make...There is nothing wrong with not having or wanting to put cash or effort into a ride but what pisses me off is the ''different'' or ''keep it stock'' arguments.

Now I'm not saying that is your case personally but I've heard that crap many times from people who did not want to put in the effort into mods. I was one of them and seen a million after myself...


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 18 2007, 09:17 PM~9254833-->
> 
> 
> 
> Going against the trend is not a bad thing but not a universal rule...I've heard that argument before about sheeps...Hey when something looks better it does period. Always going against the trend is not always the answer...Wanting to be different is certainly not always good either...I've seen people hiding behind these arguments many times to justify driving a lowrider hoopty or being lazy on mods or to explain the lack of funds...This mod takes a lot of effort, money and time to make...There is nothing wrong with not having or wanting to put cash or effort into a ride but what pisses me off is the ''different'' or ''keep it stock'' arguments.
> 
> Now I'm not saying that is your case personally but I've heard that crap many times from people who did not want to put in the effort into mods. I was one of them and seen a million after myself...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 04:20 PM~9253523
> *typical Northeast response... :roflmao:
> 
> People that don't do it are just too lazy or too poor to do it...
> 
> *



Your original statement was just plain _ignorant._

If you think that a 90's nose looks better, thats fine. You're entitled to your opinion. But other people have the honest OPINION that the original nose looks better. Period. & there are people who do not really have their own opinion, so they rely on others to make it up for them. (hence Donks, etc.) Now I am in no way saying that 90'ing a caddy is comparible to a Donk. In fact I dont think it looks bad at all, but I just think that the original nose looks BETTER. 
I'm not saying that because it's easier, or cheaper, I dont even own a Caddy. I have an Impala. & I built it the way _*I*_ want it. Fuck what everyone else says. It's not anyone else's car. Just the same way I tell Chris that I would not 90 the caddy, but if he wants to, I'll support him. It's not my car. It's his. I could probably never imagine building something like this.

Thats really all I have to say about this, because nobody is coming on this topic to hear you & me bitch about SOMEBODY ELSES car.

Sorry for Hijacking your thread for a minute Chris. :happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 09:37 PM~9254967
> *Your original statement was just plain ignorant.
> 
> If you think  that a 90's nose looks better, thats fine.  You're entitled to your opinion.  But other people have the honest OPINION that the original nose looks better.  Period.  & there are people who do not really have their own opinion, so they rely on others to make it up for them.  (hence Donks, etc.)  ow I am in no way saying that 90'ing a caddy is comparible to a Donk. In fact I dont think it looks bad at all, but I just think that the original nose looks BETTER.
> I'm not saying that because it's easier, or cheaper, I dont even own a Caddy.  I have an Impala.  & I built it the way I want it.  Fuck what everyone else says.  It's not anyone else's car.  Just the same way I tell Chris that I would not 90 the caddy, but if he wants to, I'll support him.  It's not my car.  It's his.  I could probably never imagine building something like this.
> 
> Thats really all I have to say about this, because nobody is coming on this topic to hear you & me bitch about SOMEBODY ELSES car.
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread for a minute Chris.
> *


that is exactly WHY I wrote that this was not personally adressed to YOU. Go back and read my quote. This might be the case for you but believe me, you must be in the 1 or 2% that truely and honestly like the 80's nose...

*I'm sorry as well to mess up your thread bro but this discussion is wayyyy better than the endless smilies in other threads... *:biggrin:


----------



## Ulysses 2

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 06:34 PM~9254596
> *OR, they have an opinion of their own & can think for themselves, instead of being sheep
> *


 They look bettter 90d period. Good work on the car I wouldve fucked up and ended up junking it.


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 06:37 PM~9254967
> *Your original statement was just plain ignorant.
> 
> If you think  that a 90's nose looks better, thats fine.  You're entitled to your opinion.  But other people have the honest OPINION that the original nose looks better.  Period.  & there are people who do not really have their own opinion, so they rely on others to make it up for them.  (hence Donks, etc.)  Now I am in no way saying that 90'ing a caddy is comparible to a Donk. In fact I dont think it looks bad at all, but I just think that the original nose looks BETTER.
> I'm not saying that because it's easier, or cheaper, I dont even own a Caddy.  I have an Impala.  & I built it the way I want it.  Fuck what everyone else says.  It's not anyone else's car.  Just the same way I tell Chris that I would not 90 the caddy, but if he wants to, I'll support him.  It's not my car.  It's his.  I could probably never imagine building something like this.
> 
> Thats really all I have to say about this, because nobody is coming on this topic to hear you & me bitch about SOMEBODY ELSES car.
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread for a minute Chris.  :happysad:
> *


How many times did you tell me that shouldn't 90dmy Lac? lol.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 09:37 PM~9254967
> *Your original statement was just plain ignorant.
> *


Maybe the ''typical Northeast response'' was but I just really wanted to piss you off...  :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 08:37 PM~9254967
> *Your original statement was just plain ignorant.
> 
> If you think  that a 90's nose looks better, thats fine.  You're entitled to your opinion.  But other people have the honest OPINION that the original nose looks better.  Period.  & there are people who do not really have their own opinion, so they rely on others to make it up for them.  (hence Donks, etc.)  ow I am in no way saying that 90'ing a caddy is comparible to a Donk. In fact I dont think it looks bad at all, but I just think that the original nose looks BETTER.
> I'm not saying that because it's easier, or cheaper, I dont even own a Caddy.  I have an Impala.  & I built it the way I want it.  Fuck what everyone else says.  It's not anyone else's car.  Just the same way I tell Chris that I would not 90 the caddy, but if he wants to, I'll support him.  It's not my car.  It's his.  I could probably never imagine building something like this.
> 
> Thats really all I have to say about this, because nobody is coming on this topic to hear you & me bitch about SOMEBODY ELSES car.
> 
> Sorry for Hijacking your thread for a minute Chris.
> *


WTF fuck your ignorant, you dont realize that cd blazin is not wanting just to follow a trend .... he obvisously likes it better 90'd or he wouldnt even have the parts ready to do it! :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 18 2007, 09:46 PM~9255013
> *WTF fuck your ignorant, you dont realize that cd blazin is not wanting just to follow a trend ....  he obvisously likes it better 90'd or he wouldnt even have the parts ready to do it! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


You dont even know what you're talking about man. I understand you wanna stick up for a fellow LUX member, & I admire that. But Chris (CDBlazin) is one of my best friends, _cars or not_, & we have had this discussion many times. I am full aware that he is in no way one to follow trends. He has probably the best eye for what truly looks right out of anyone I know.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 08:51 PM~9255050
> *You dont even know what you're talking about man.  I understand you wanna stick up for a fellow LUX member, & I admire that.  But Chris (CDBlazin) is one of my best friends, cars or not, & we have had this discussion many times.  I am full aware that he is in no way one to follow trends.  He has probably the best eye for what truly looks right out of anyone I know.
> *


STICKING UP FOR A FELLOW MEMBER???????? NAH, I DONT LIKE DAVE FUCK THAT BASTARD! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 18 2007, 08:55 PM~9255074
> *STICKING UP FOR A FELLOW MEMBER???????? NAH, I DONT LIKE DAVE FUCK THAT BASTARD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:biggrin: Im SAYING MONTREALS GOT A GREAT POINT, I GUARANTEE IF HALF THESE FOKKERS BUILD LACS GOT A EURO PACKING FOR CHRISTMAS IT WOULD BE INSTALLED IMMEDIATLY! ONCE BEFORE I SAY IT AGAIN THE 80's LOOK IS GARBAGE, 4-EYED HEADLIGHTS LOOK LIKE SCREECHS GIRLFRIEND! I HATE THE 80's LOOK ITS SO BOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGG ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9255050
> *You dont even know what you're talking about man.  I understand you wanna stick up for a fellow LUX member, & I admire that.  But Chris (CDBlazin) is one of my best friends, cars or not, & we have had this discussion many times.  I am full aware that he is in no way one to follow trends.  He has probably the best eye for what truly looks right out of anyone I know.
> *


I don't think he's sticking up for me man, he's more a huge fan of 90'd out Lacs so he is debating his point of view...  :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 06:51 PM~9255050
> *You dont even know what you're talking about man.  I understand you wanna stick up for a fellow LUX member, & I admire that.  But Chris (CDBlazin) is one of my best friends, cars or not, & we have had this discussion many times.  I am full aware that he is in no way one to follow trends.  He has probably the best eye for what truly looks right out of anyone I know.
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 18 2007, 09:55 PM~9255074
> *STICKING UP FOR A FELLOW MEMBER???????? NAH, I DONT LIKE DAVE FUCK THAT BASTARD! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 18 2007, 09:43 PM~9254993-->
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm sorry as well to mess up your thread bro but this discussion is wayyyy better than the endless smilies in other threads... *:biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely. Altough this buildup is so good that even our belly-aching couldnt fuck it up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 09:45 PM~9255010
> *Maybe the ''typical Northeast response'' was but I just really wanted to piss you off...   :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 18 2007, 09:56 PM~9255085
> *:biggrin: Im SAYING MONTREALS GOT A GREAT POINT, I GUARANTEE IF HALF THESE FOKKERS BUILD LACS GOT A EURO PACKING FOR CHRISTMAS IT WOULD BE INSTALLED IMMEDIATLY! ONCE BEFORE I SAY IT AGAIN THE 80's LOOK IS GARBAGE, 4-EYED HEADLIGHTS LOOK LIKE SCREECHS GIRLFRIEND! I HATE THE 80's LOOK ITS SO BOOOOOOORIIIIIIIIIINNNNNGGGGGGGG ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 18 2007, 08:58 PM~9255104
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Dave you know them 90's are killin them 80's!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 10:00 PM~9255115
> *Absolutely.  Altough this buildup is so good that even our belly-aching couldnt fuck it up.
> :biggrin:
> *


true...this is one of the best build ups on here...


----------



## djtwigsta

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 09:51 PM~9255050
> *he is in no way one to follow trends.  He has probably the best eye for what truly looks right out of anyone I know.
> *



:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

here is the deal,i like the 90,s clip but only wen the car is slamed,which this one will be because im a little old school and we put just a few turns on our coils. I might even paint both front ends because when the garage door goes up and i see my dream car i love the 80,s front end. I realy dont want to put the traditional 90,s moldings on the car, what i would like to do is make a one off set to brake the trend,but i am going to pull a mold of the set i am making and i will start to sell them. I will sell them as cheap as i can,there are enough peolpe in the world that take advantage of us and i just want to help out some fellow lowriders and make a few extra bucks for my daughter colledge education,every body wins.

I dont realy mind the belly acheing,we all love this sport and have strong opinions and fealings so feal free.
I like to be different so my 90s clip will have a little trick that will drop some jaws,i gaurentee it.
I built this car to proove a few people wrong and to test my skills,im all self taught and have not had any formal training so this shit is fun to me. But the main reason i built this car is because i have a 2 1/2 year old girl that i want to cruise around with,i have a full custom blazer that will be untouchable in our area, but i held off on finishing it so i could build this car for my family.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 10:01 PM~9255468
> *here is the deal,i like the 90,s clip but only wen the car is slamed,which this one will be because im a little old school and we put just a few turns on our coils. I might even paint both front ends because when the garage door goes up and i see my dream car i love the 80,s front end. I realy dont want to put the traditional 90,s moldings on the car, what i would like to do is make a one off set to brake the trend,but i am going to pull a mold of the set i am making and i will start to sell them. I  will sell them as cheap as i can,there are enough peolpe in the world that take advantage of us and i just want to help out some fellow lowriders and make a few extra bucks for  my daughter colledge education,every body wins.
> 
> I dont realy mind the belly acheing,we all love this sport and have strong opinions and fealings so feal free.
> I like to be different so my 90s clip will have a little trick that will drop some jaws,i gaurentee it.
> I built this car to proove a few people wrong and to test my skills,im all self taught and have not had any formal training so this shit is fun to me. But the main reason i built this car is because i have a 2 1/2 year old girl that i want to cruise around with,i have a full custom blazer that will be untouchable in our area, but i held off on finishing it so i could build this car for my family.
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 11:01 PM~9255468
> *here is the deal,i like the 90,s clip but only wen the car is slamed,which this one will be because im a little old school and we put just a few turns on our coils. I might even paint both front ends because when the garage door goes up and i see my dream car i love the 80,s front end. I realy dont want to put the traditional 90,s moldings on the car, what i would like to do is make a one off set to brake the trend,but i am going to pull a mold of the set i am making and i will start to sell them. I  will sell them as cheap as i can,there are enough peolpe in the world that take advantage of us and i just want to help out some fellow lowriders and make a few extra bucks for  my daughter colledge education,every body wins.
> 
> I dont realy mind the belly acheing,we all love this sport and have strong opinions and fealings so feal free.
> I like to be different so my 90s clip will have a little trick that will drop some jaws,i gaurentee it.
> I built this car to proove a few people wrong and to test my skills,im all self taught and have not had any formal training so this shit is fun to me. But the main reason i built this car is because i have a 2 1/2 year old girl that i want to cruise around with,i have a full custom blazer that will be untouchable in our area, but i held off on finishing it so i could build this car for my family.
> *


Well said :thumbsup: talented and educated too... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I said before that i was going to keep the color scheme a secret but that would hold off on me posting pics for this build,so it will be root beer brown with tan interior,tan top. I would like to post every step of this build so thats why i figured i would tell every one. Best part about this build is it will have cost me under 5 grand. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Nov 18 2007, 11:18 PM~9255574
> *Well said  :thumbsup:  talented and educated too...  :biggrin:
> *


Well he's got room for extra brains in that big nose of his.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 18 2007, 09:32 PM~9255709
> *Well he's got room for extra brains in that big nose of his.
> *


pissing my self ha hahahah!!! I am suprised you can read your computer screen with all that glare coming off of your 5 head.


----------



## cd blazin

I colored in what the top would look like.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 11:00 PM~9255998
> *I filled in what the top would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


gonna look good! :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 08:44 PM~9255829
> *pissing my self ha hahahah!!! I am suprised you can read your computer screen with all that glare coming off of your 5 head.
> *


You ain't got a 4 head, you got a 5 head..
I bet you don't have dreams, you have movies.. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Nov 19 2007, 12:01 AM~9256014
> *gonna look good! :biggrin:
> *


yes...


----------



## jthiani

Looking good homie...i might have to pay you to turn mine into a convertible :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

like i said, go 1/2 and 1/2 do the 90's moldings, with the 80's header panel with late 80's caprice euro headlamps. thats custom!


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 19 2007, 10:17 AM~9258932
> *like i said, go 1/2 and 1/2 do the 90's moldings, with the 80's header panel with late 80's caprice euro headlamps. thats custom!
> *


But then he would have to the 90's bumper to math the moldings..although the caprice headlights wouldn't look bad..


----------



## G'dupGbody

what did the convertible top come off of?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 19 2007, 01:08 PM~9259190
> *what did the convertible top come off of?
> *


a lebaron


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Bzauto05_@Nov 19 2007, 12:38 PM~9259059
> *But then he would have to the 90's bumper to math the moldings..although the caprice headlights wouldn't look bad..
> *


no he wouldnt, ive seen it done with the 80's bumper and i think it looks pretty good. you just have to find one with the right mouldings on it


----------



## Liv4Lacs

I did this for a homie back in 99... It looks alright. 90 it or maybe go with this look I think the caprice lights are like fakin the funk!  just my 2cents :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2007, 01:54 PM~9260192
> *I did this for a homie back in 99... It looks alright. 90 it or maybe go with this look I think the caprice lights are like fakin the funk!   just my 2cents :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88+Nov 19 2007, 04:31 PM~9260028-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G'dupGbody
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Nov 19 2007, 02:08 PM~9259190
> *
> what did the convertible top come off of?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> a lebaron
> [/b]
Click to expand...


Not just "a LeBaron".... It's waaaayyyy more complicated than that. Read the whole thread. The top was originally *TWO* Lebaron tops that were stretched, widened & about 90% fabricated. The main reason he picked the LeBaron tops was because they are made out of steel & could be welded/modified. The past 20+ pages document the buildup & all the EXTREME modification that had to go into it. There is no way a LeBaron top would just go into this car & work.

Not picking on ya Tony, just wanted to clarify for G'dupGbody & anyone else who might not have read the whole thread & might not realize how much work is actually in this car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Liv4Lacs_@Nov 19 2007, 03:54 PM~9260192
> *I did this for a homie back in 99... It looks alright. 90 it or maybe go with this look I think the caprice lights are like fakin the funk!   just my 2cents :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is that azteca? where can i get amber fog lights like that? i never seen that kind of combination, but i like it alot!


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Nov 14 2007, 06:27 PM~9229956-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the notch i had o take out of the door jamb so the 1/4 window could roll up and swing into possition to match up and seal with the door glass.
> I made a seal for this opening out of the weather stripping from the lebaron. I just cut it with a utility knive until it fit and i was happy with the fit.I will wait to secure this till afer i paint the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Nov 17 2007, 03:29 PM~9249491
> *Got the door glass to stand up on its  own,and its sturdy as fuck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i was looking at the door on my glasshouse and it has a weatherstripping that supports the window. the door is cut just like yours. the homie has a 78 paris, and we are replacing everything with 80s cadi. i noticed the window on the paris doesnt have the guide hole. im wondering, maybe the window from the mid 70s chevy convt will fit.
but im just telling you, cuz maybe you could check out that weather stripping if you havent already.


----------



## -SUPER62-




----------



## G'dupGbody

> a lebaron


Not just "a LeBaron".... It's waaaayyyy more complicated than that. Read the whole thread. The top was originally *TWO* Lebaron tops that were stretched, widened & about 90% fabricated. The main reason he picked the LeBaron tops was because they are made out of steel & could be welded/modified. The past 20+ pages document the buildup & all the EXTREME modification that had to go into it. There is no way a LeBaron top would just go into this car & work.

Not picking on ya Tony, just wanted to clarify for G'dupGbody & anyone else who might not have read the whole thread & might not realize how much work is actually in this car.
[/quote]

i didnt think it was as simple as just a lebaron top seemed like there was more too it  ive red most of the topic just didnt catch the part about which top it was good lookin out though and the craftsmanship ive seen in this thread is great :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 20 2007, 05:07 PM~9268357
> *i was looking at the door on my glasshouse and it has a weatherstripping that supports the window. the door is cut just like yours. the homie has a 78 paris, and we are replacing everything with 80s cadi. i noticed the window on the paris doesnt have the guide hole. im wondering, maybe the window from the mid 70s chevy convt will fit.
> but im just telling you, cuz maybe you could check out that weather stripping if you havent already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good looking out. I will eventualy have some new side glass made so it wont have the guide hole,but im on a budget so i will fill the hole for now. I started this project by just walking around the junk yard and looking at what parts will work for different applications. There are a few parts from a few different cars that will be on this car when its done. I like to take something that is allready engineered and apply it to my car with some modification.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

lookin good man, cant wait for the next episode of "Bad Idea"
have a happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Nov 21 2007, 10:12 AM~9273395
> *lookin good man, cant wait for the next episode of "Bad Idea"
> have a happy Thanksgiving!
> *


Thanks man, you to.
I was working on the car today,just sanding down the body for paint,nothing worth taking pics of, but i was doing a little something you guys will have to wait to see :biggrin:


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 18 2007, 09:00 PM~9255998
> *I colored in what the top would look like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE BIG DADDY
:thumbsup:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

what about some shaved door handles as long as your cuttin stuff
or some suicide doors? or both :loco:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Nov 23 2007, 03:28 PM~9288564
> *what about some shaved door handles as long as your cuttin stuff
> or some suicide doors? or both  :loco:
> *


Ha ha!!!! nope simple and classy with a few unique twists on this lac. I already have project with a ton of body mods. Flipped and molded front end with shaved hood,suicide doors with molded jambs and pinch welds,caddy lights and a ton more.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

clean work on that blazer too man. :thumbsup:

when you gonna tackle a 2 door 98+ towncar project? :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by abel_@Nov 23 2007, 06:32 PM~9289270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



this is what im talking about.


----------



## -SUPER62-

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 23 2007, 06:16 PM~9289580
> *this is what im talking about.
> *


x2...nice pic


----------



## Dolle

you have a true talent the attention to detail is amazing


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Nov 23 2007, 05:42 PM~9289359
> *clean work on that blazer too man.  :thumbsup:
> 
> when you gonna tackle a 2 door 98+ towncar project?  :cheesy:
> *


I like the early 90,s better, my boy has one at his house and every time i see it i think of how i would do a conversion on it, i think it would be harder to make it look correct as a hard top as compared to a vert. The car just has a huge roof.That would actualy be my next choice for a project :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 23 2007, 11:44 PM~9291131
> *I like the early 90,s better, my boy has one at his house and every time i see it i think of how i would do a conversion on it, i think it would be harder to make it look correct as a hard top as compared to a vert. The car just has a huge roof.That would actualy be my next choice for a project :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 23 2007, 11:47 PM~9291619
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


give it to me ill convert it


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 24 2007, 01:18 AM~9291918
> *give it to me ill convert it
> *


its for sale...


----------



## BigPoppaPump




----------



## djtwigsta

LOL


----------



## djtwigsta

:biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

Bump for myhomie..TTMFT


----------



## cd blazin

Getting my seats back soon,ill post some pics :biggrin: 
Im still putting in work, just stuff that is not exciting to take pics of.


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

keep it up homie, awsome work


----------



## 83LINCOLN

bad idea to the top! :wave: 
sorry man cant let this topic sink to the bottom!
get some mutha fuckin pics already damn!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Dec 6 2007, 12:54 AM~9386214
> *bad idea to the top! :wave:
> sorry man cant let this topic sink to the bottom!
> get some mutha fuckin pics already damn!
> *


Im trying,been busy with work


----------



## HARD KANDY

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Nov 24 2007, 12:50 PM~9294387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Liv4Lacs

> _Originally posted by 83LINCOLN_@Dec 6 2007, 01:54 AM~9386214
> *bad idea to the top! :wave:
> sorry man cant let this topic sink to the bottom!
> get some mutha fuckin pics already damn!
> *


x2


----------



## cd blazin

Still picking up materials so i can keep working on the car,trying to line up a good time to take some more time off work to kick some more ass. Im getting my seats back soon and im picking up a setup by the end of the weak,my new rug is on order and my door panels are being done now to.I got a new hood on the way and im going to be dropping off some parts to the body shop soon to. :biggrin: I have to order to linear actuators for the door glass,i added alot of metal to make the regs so they roll up kinda slow,i dont want to burn out the motor so i will replace them with an actuator for good measure.


----------



## cdznutz42069

Word, what he said. :cheesy:


----------



## 83LINCOLN

BUMP,BUMP,BUMP


----------



## BennyHill

sweet build up bro


----------



## dekay24

wow, looks like your doin it right!! :0


----------



## djtwigsta

Click here to check out a vid of the Caddy Convertible....

It even has a spinning 5th wheel!!!

Click here to check out another vid of the chopped 80's Caddy Convertible....


----------



## 155/80/13

that spining 5th wheel is crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Dec 18 2007, 11:29 AM~9476813
> *that spining 5th wheel is crazy :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

ttt


----------



## -2-5-3-

cd blazin

That 5th is tight. Lac is comming along rite nice! I gotta give ya a hard time in reference to that video. You got mad time in makin and engineering the drop top but can you engineer some workin taillights. :biggrin: Jus clownin bro nuthin personal.


----------



## 83LINCOLN

:0


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Dec 19 2007, 10:06 PM~9488785
> *cd blazin
> 
> That 5th is tight. Lac is comming along rite nice! I gotta give ya a hard time in reference to that video. You got mad time in makin and engineering the drop top but can you engineer some workin taillights. :biggrin: Jus clownin bro nuthin personal.
> *


They work,watch it again you can see them work at the very end,Everything on this car works,even the og power antenna and 8 track radio :biggrin: 
Thats cool i can take a ball breaking,any one on hear that knows me personally knows i can dish it out and take it even better. :biggrin:
Thanks guys for the compliment on the spinning fifth,i had been talking about doing that since 1997 when i first thought of it but did it a few years ago.I got a conti for free rom my boy richy and had a spare 13 just kicking around,so one night i went in the garage and made it work,its cool to see peoples reactions when you look in the rear view at stop lights,they look at it like there seing things.


----------



## cd blazin

I got my actuators in the mail and also picked up a 2 pump setup,im going to keep stacking up supplies and materials so i can do the dam thang :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 21 2007, 11:53 PM~9505784
> *I got my actuators in the mail and also picked up a 2 pump setup,im going to keep stacking up supplies and materials so i can do the dam thang :biggrin:
> *


sounds good cant wait to see some more progress bro


----------



## 83LINCOLN

merry christmas :wave: 
at least post some pics of the goodies you got


----------



## HARDLUCK88

next time i see your cadillac im going to see how you made that rim spin and copy you.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 24 2007, 10:53 PM~9524932
> *next time i see your cadillac im going to see how you made that rim spin and copy you.
> *


Good luck inspector gadget!!!!


----------



## washedupcoupe

looks good where did u get the frame for the top???? :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS

this thing done yet :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by washedupcoupe_@Dec 24 2007, 11:53 PM~9525517
> *looks good where did u get the frame for the top???? :thumbsup:
> *


lebaron,read up on the first few pages i says it there somewere!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

:biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

it looks juiced. or REALLY low.

is it?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by CaddyKid253_@Jan 12 2008, 12:30 PM~9675590
> *it looks juiced. or REALLY low.
> 
> is it?
> *


motivational photo crop for christmas! Thanks big poppa!


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 13 2008, 11:21 PM~9685805
> *motivational photo crop for christmas! Thanks big poppa!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jan 11 2008, 10:08 PM~9672097
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 704 Sheen

ttt


----------



## cd blazin

I havent givin up,just collecting parts and pieces! :biggrin:


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 24 2008, 09:48 PM~9776574
> *I havent givin up,just collecting parts and pieces! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

I started picking up some stereo equipment,i got a jl audio 500/5 2 set of eclipse components and 2 jl 12w3,s, clean and simple.


----------



## cd blazin

i put in some work today,here is some pics of the piece that was modified from the lebaron that the rack locks onto. I had to lower the stainless striker lock so the rack would lock tighter than it did. I then needed to do some body work to make the piece look factory again.
I did this by tapping off yhe stainless striker and then filling in around it with mar glass and then a couple rounds of sanding.




































The last pic is the piece ready to get wrapped.


----------



## cd blazin

Here are the a pillars and windshield trim ready to get wrapped.


----------



## cd blazin

Here are the pieces after i wrapped them.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is how all the pieces will line up when they are put back in the car.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:thumbsup: Lookin Good!


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the chopped down back seat almost done,let me know what you guys think of the brown
and tan.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a couple pics of the arm rest that i dyed the same color as thr vinyl.


----------



## YellowAmigo

I like the look of the tan and brown... its a classy look...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

u gonna be done before spring? i have my camera ready! you should tell me how to make a spinning rim for my booty kit.


----------



## 155/80/13

damn coming along nice bro


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Feb 17 2008, 02:17 PM~9963798
> *I like the look of the tan and brown... its a classy look...
> *



Thanks bro,ya i just picked up the bottom of the back seat and it looks sick,i am glad i went with tan and brown. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 17 2008, 04:13 PM~9964426
> *u gonna be done before spring? i have my camera ready! you should tell me how to make a spinning rim for my booty kit.
> *


Prob be out late spring!! I will prob will miss big poppa pumps spring opener show but thats ok!

I can give you the low down on a spinning kit if you want!!! How deep are your pockets? hahahahahah!!!!


----------



## cd blazin

I put in more work yesterday and today. I dyed a shit load of small interior parts and parts of the dash. I fixed the cracks in the factory dash pad and filled in the factory speaker locations,i them wrapped it in brown vinyl and it looks sick.
I dont need the factory speaker locations because i am building some custom door pods!!!!!!
Let me get some pics together :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

faster cant wait to see it homie


----------



## 704 Sheen

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 19 2008, 07:15 PM~9980766
> *I put in more work yesterday and today. I dyed a shit load of small interior parts and parts of the dash. I fixed the cracks in the factory dash pad and filled in the factory speaker locations,i them wrapped it in brown vinyl and it looks sick.
> I dont need the factory speaker locations because i am building some custom door pods!!!!!!
> Let me get some pics together :biggrin:
> *


----------



## baghdady

Damn! The best fabrication thread I have ever read on here :thumbsup: 

Thanks for sharing homie for real!! Not allot of people would go over and describe all of the details. I read the whole thing and the whole time I was like :wow: You have allot of patience man. Good job  


Obviously there have been a few rides on this site that have been shown during buildups that are top of the line rides, but i can say that I have not read any that had this much information in them. I say this so no other builders get upset with my comment. I respect anybody who can build a ride from scratch like this


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 19 2008, 07:10 PM~9980742
> *Prob be out late spring!! I will prob will miss big poppa pumps spring opener show but thats ok!
> 
> I can give you the low down on a spinning kit if you want!!! How deep are your pockets?  hahahahahah!!!!
> *



about as shallow as the kiddie pool.


----------



## EL PECADOR




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Feb 21 2008, 09:37 AM~9994354
> *Damn! The best fabrication thread I have ever read on here  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for sharing homie for real!! Not allot of people would go over and describe all of the details. I read the whole thing and the whole time I was like  :wow:  You have allot of patience man. Good job
> Obviously there have been a few rides on this site that have been shown during buildups that are top of the line rides, but i can say that I have not read any that had this much information in them. I say this so no other builders get upset with my comment. I respect anybody who can build a ride from scratch like this
> *



Thanks for all of the good words, i got to start taking more pics!! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I put in some more work yesterday and today. I did a shit load of wiring prep so when it gets painted i can drop in pre made wire whips for the stereo, windows hydros top pump etc, this all ends up being a shit load of cables. I do wiring for a living so everything is solderd labeld, heat shrank and loomed so its nice and clean. I will take some pics. :biggrin: I spent for hours trying to figure out the wiring for the actuators for the door glass,but i figured it out and it is going to work flawless with minor mods to the factory wiring.Sometimes you just try to over complicate things and it all comes back to just keep things simple. I got another 10 days of work off in april so i am hopeing to wrap this conversion up.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the dash pad that i wrapped in the same brown vinyl as the seat pipeing.
You can see were i shaved the factory speaker locations. The vent will also be ddyed but i had to install them when the vinyl was warn so that when the vinyl cooled it would cool into shape.Kinda a tuff area to stretch vinyl. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the horn button that i wrapped, i had to steam the shit out of the vinyl so it would contor to this piece. I also had to pop out the horn insert and shave down the plastic edge to make up for the difference in the vinyls thickness.When i wrap vinyl i always use a ton of contact glue,i let it dry completly and i always back up the back side with either staples or c/a glue. I hate when you see nice vinyl jobs that start to fall apart.



















Here is a pic of the back so you can see that it is wrapped and not dyed. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pic of the bottom of the back seat that my boy did up for me.A lot of people are prob wondering why i didnt do pillow tops and its because i like these better.
The second pic is a close up so you could see the brown stitches in between the pleets. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I went to the bone yard and got the door switches out of a four door so i could have control over the back windows.
Second pic just shows that the connections were soldered heat shrank and labelled.
I left these wires long so i could cut them to length when they get installed for good.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a couple of pics of the rca,s i made for the stereo system. I am using a head unit that i will hide in the stock ashtray so i can keep the factory 8 track,i just think it looks cool! The radio has 3 sets of pre amp outputs for front rear and sub that will go to my jl audio 500/5 amp. The rca whip has six rca,s on one end all coming out of the same piece of loom and on the amp end it breaks out to 3 smaller loomed whips so i can bring one to each section of the amp.Each piece of loom, heatshrink anwire is all the exact same length,im realy anal when it comes to wiring. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a pick of the actuator that will go in each door for the window glass,i will get more in detial when these get installed.










This is a slide actuator, i chose it because it never extends in length so i can stand it up inside the door which i would not be able to do with a normal style actuator.
I had a hard time finding this style actuator that had a good speed and also a strong push pull pound rating. This will travel about 3 inches per second and has a 200lbs rating,this will make it strong and not to much slower than factory.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh man, i just peed!


----------



## weldunn007

Nice work on the wiring, you must have dropped a mint on that stuff....


----------



## weldunn007

Nice work on the wiring, you must have dropped a mint on that stuff....


----------



## djtwigsta

:biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool

Why actuators instead of regular window regulators?


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 25 2008, 03:09 PM~10025313
> *Why actuators instead of regular window regulators?
> *


The windows with all the new hardware & custom fabricated regulators, etc are just too heavy for the original motors. They would come up reaaalllll slow. CDBlazin could explain it better of course, but I am stealing the only availible internet connection. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@Feb 25 2008, 01:09 PM~10025313
> *Why actuators instead of regular window regulators?
> *


I added about 15 pounds of steel to make the window regs so they would be sturdy, add the wieght of the window and this makes the whole assembly to heavy for the factory window motor. The actuator is stronger than i need,easy to install and will work for a long time so it just adds a piece of mind knowing i wont have to worry about them falling apart


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 25 2008, 08:34 PM~10029578
> *I added about 15 pounds of steel to make the window regs so they would be sturdy, add the wieght of the window and this makes the whole assembly to heavy for the factory window motor. The actuator is stronger than i need,easy to install and will work for a long time so it just adds a piece of mind knowing i wont have to worry about them falling apart
> *


true that  post more pics man :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO

great build, this is how its supposed to be done


----------



## SoMiami

Bad ass car,everything done right,sure you cant wait to cruise fully done with that top down


----------



## OG HUSTLER

nice work,.,.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 25 2008, 09:34 PM~10029578
> *I added about 15 pounds of steel to make the window regs so they would be sturdy, add the wieght of the window and this makes the whole assembly to heavy for the factory window motor. The actuator is stronger than i need,easy to install and will work for a long time so it just adds a piece of mind knowing i wont have to worry about them falling apart
> *


----------



## firme63ragtop

Come on homie we want more please?! If you really got comfortable doing the conversion would you ever consider doing it for customers and if so how much would charge?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by firme63ragtop_@Mar 22 2008, 11:18 PM~10232554
> * Come on homie we want more please?!  If you really got comfortable doing the conversion would you ever consider doing it for customers and if so how much would charge?
> *



I got a few more pics but ive been lazy with posting them,ill get them up. I would charge around 18k, its a shit load of work!!! I got 10 days off of work in the end of april and i should be able to finish the conversion. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a few pics of how i mounted the switch for the power top. I took a factory window switch .









Then i cut 1/4 inch mdf and butted them up against the switch.









I then glued in the strips of mdy to another larger sheet of mdf with a larger hole in it.









I then doubleside tapped this to another piece of mdf and routed out this shpae onto the new piece . I did this so i could have the exact shape of the switch on a smaller pec of mdf so i could then temp glue thus template to the back side of the dash piece.

















I then routed out this shape onto the plastic. All i had to do is make the corners square with a utility knive because the round router bit doesnt get into the corners.
I them was able to press fit the switch into the plastic.

























I them pushed the switch from the back side so i could flush it up withe surface of the plastic dash piece. I them glued in small pieces of mdf that acted as spacers and a place to mount small screws so this piece would be secure.









This took about 3 hours, i then dyed this piece and was happy with the results. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a few pics of the interioir that i have been doing.

door panels, kick panels, radio cluster, side stainless trim for the seats.


----------



## KERRBSS

looking good homie, i want one


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 23 2008, 06:28 PM~10237713
> *Here is a few pics of how i mounted the switch for the power top. I took a factory window switch .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then i cut 1/4 inch mdf and butted them up against the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then glued in the strips of mdy to another larger sheet of mdf with a larger hole in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then doubleside tapped this to another piece of mdf and routed out this shpae onto the new piece . I did this so i could have the exact shape of the switch on a smaller pec of mdf so i could then temp glue thus template to the back side of the dash piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I then routed out this shape onto the plastic. All i had to do is make the corners square with a utility knive because the round router bit doesnt get into the corners.
> I them was able to press fit the switch into the plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I them pushed the switch from the back side so i could flush it up withe surface of the plastic dash piece.  I them glued in small pieces of mdf that acted as spacers and a place to mount small screws so this piece would be secure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took about 3 hours, i then dyed this piece and was happy with the results. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: looks good. dont be mad if i copy this.


----------



## 155/80/13

thats looking fuckin bad man, so did you decide weather your gonna 90 it,


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by lowsanjogp_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10254950
> *:thumbsup: looks good. dont be mad if i copy this.
> *



Be my guest, and if you have any?s hit me up. Thats why i put up step by step pics so hopefully some else learns something and can try it themselves. :biggrin: 
It sucks to always learn the hard way buy fucking up stuff before you get it correct,ive done it a million times.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Mar 25 2008, 08:01 PM~10254951
> *thats looking fuckin bad man, so did you decide weather your gonna 90 it,
> *


Im 90 % sure, but i am going to make one off moldings and i got a big surprise for the header panel. :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2008, 07:51 AM~10258875
> *Be my guest, and if you have any?s hit me up. Thats why i put up step by step pics so hopefully some else learns something and can try it themselves. :biggrin:
> It sucks to always learn the hard way buy fucking up stuff before you get it correct,ive done it a million times.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2008, 08:53 AM~10258887
> *Im 90 % sure, but i am going to make one off moldings and i got a big surprise for the header panel. :biggrin:
> *


post pics when you get to it


----------



## cd blazin

trying to dig this topic out of the muck, im still putting in work, progress will be getting big next sat :biggrin:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 10 2008, 03:20 PM~10384432
> *trying to dig this topic out of the muck, im still putting in work, progress will be getting big next sat :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

very Nice


----------



## EL PECADOR

BUMP 4 UPDATES :yessad:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 10 2008, 05:20 PM~10384432
> *trying to dig this topic out of the muck, im still putting in work, progress will be getting big next sat :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cd blazin

I start back on this car tommorow, i got 9 days off of work, i should be able to kick some caddy ass. :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 18 2008, 08:34 PM~10450659
> *I start back on this car tommorow, i got 9 days off of work, i should be able to kick some caddy ass. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## jthiani

post up new pics....hows the build comming...


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by jthiani_@Apr 21 2008, 11:59 PM~10472561
> *post up new pics....hows the build comming...
> *



Its comming, i got a lot of work done in the past few days and i have 6 days left to go. I had to step away from the windows for a few days because im ready to smash them.
I will post pics after the first show of the season wich is may 4th, i want some surprises for the northeast crew!! :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

:biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 22 2008, 01:51 PM~10475716
> *Its comming, i got a lot of work done in the past few days and i have 6 days left to go. I had to step away from the windows for a few days because im ready to smash them.
> I will post pics after the first show of the season wich is may 4th, i want some surprises for the northeast crew!! :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## jthiani

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 22 2008, 01:51 PM~10475716
> *Its comming, i got a lot of work done in the past few days and i have 6 days left to go. I had to step away from the windows for a few days because im ready to smash them.
> I will post pics after the first show of the season wich is may 4th, i want some surprises for the northeast crew!! :biggrin:
> *


cool....i will look for pics on may 5th LOL


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by jthiani_@Apr 23 2008, 09:36 PM~10489342
> *cool....i will look for pics on may 5th LOL
> *


I took lots of pics today, just got home from an 18 hour day working on this caddy,and i just got pulled over by the po leace, i had no licence, no reg , no insurance card, no interior and he let me go, today was a good day. I will have just as long a day tommorow and saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a teaser till monday.


now you see it!









now you dont!









OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 08:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> Know you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


nice!!!!


----------



## djtwigsta




----------



## KERRBSS

lovin the 8track :biggrin:


----------



## EL PECADOR

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@May 4 2008, 06:32 PM~10573869
> *lovin the 8track :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> Know you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


 what the heel like a phantom dayum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! post a video of the movement & ill be logg on this topic & 12:01 monday


----------



## da bomb

that is freaking awsome man.... really cool mods... its a better job than E&G! the conti kit is dope...the crest idea...

i<m blown away... now you just have to keep it up with a amazing paint job out of this world!...


:cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

I got like 150 pics so let me start :biggrin: 


Here is a pic of the rear deck before the lid will be installed, i welded the plate that ties the wheel wells and trunk floor into this and pu some dynamat in between for good measure.













Here is the lid.











Here is when i put the lid on the car and made sure the gap of the trunk was the same all the way down.I then taped it in place ,scored a line underneath and then cut along the score so it would be a perfect fit.


----------



## cd blazin

I then made alot of small tack welds and kept moving arouns so i wouldnt warp the deck lid.
I then ground off all of the welds so it was smooth.


----------



## emhomie626

ITS LOOKING REALLY GOOD


----------



## cd blazin

Now that i had all of the fab work done around the lid and the quarter panels capped off i was able to make a trim that would match the door trim.
I got this trim from the local upholstery shop and it was the same shape as the stock trim.

I started by just bending these strips just a little at a time being careful not to over bend them because they suck to try to bend back.


As i got these pieces to the shape i wanted i taped them in place so i could then cut the correct angle to match up to the next piece.


----------



## cd blazin

After i had all the trim taped in place i was able to make some marks on the edge of the trim transfering it onto the car so that when i pulled off the molding i had a reference line to be able to mount the clips to.

I mounted these clips with conicle seat self tappers so that the head of the screw would sit in the mounting clip.

I put a clip on the ends of each piece of trim and also about 12 inches in between.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is when i had to extend the 5/16 line that comes out of the hydro pump for the rack. I just bent up some tranny line,cut and re flared the ends. I then securd the line to the floor out of the way of moving parts and sharp edges of the back seats.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a quick floor fix. This will never have a painted belly so i just made a patch out of 16th inch steel. I sand blasted off all of the rust then painted over the area.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is when i vaccumed the floor and then washed it so that it would be prepped for the install of the dynamat.


----------



## cd blazin

I then installed dynamat on the entire floor of this caddy,it took 8 sheets.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the new brown rug that i got from acc. I let it sit out in the sun for4 days so it could relax and the wrinkles could come out.









I then put it in the car, strated to trim it and then folded it in half so i could glue one side.

































here is when i added an extra layer ofjute padding to take out some baggyness on the tranny hump.


----------



## cd blazin

I prepped and dyed the dash in the car.


----------



## cd blazin

I had to relocate a small computer that was under here to the radio location and i had to notch the side of the dash so my top switch would fit into place.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:biggrin: Lookin good bro!


----------



## KERRBSS

i like i like more more more


----------



## streetking

what kind of glue did u use to glue the carpet??


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn i didnt know you dyed the dash. but that dash cover you made with the speakers deleted looked really clean.


----------



## emhomie626

:thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

You're a freakin fab master!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by streetking_@May 7 2008, 08:50 PM~10603972
> *what kind of glue did u use to glue the carpet??
> *



Just some 3m glue from the parts store, i have to take the rug and interior back out in the fall for paint so i didnt go to crazy with the glue.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

looks good


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

looks bad ass bro, got any pics of the rear with the top up?


----------



## DRòN

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 10:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> Know you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


wow , it sucks when u feel ur the only one with an idea, and BAM someone actually goes out a does it :cheesy: lol. i looked into the actual mechanism rolls royce used but couldnt find nothing, did u fab it up or were u able to get that mechanism? the idea first came to mind after seeing the "how its made" episode of rolls royce. lets see a video of it in action :biggrin:


----------



## jayoldschool

You're still my hero.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by DRòN_@May 9 2008, 12:09 PM~10616592
> *wow , it sucks when u feel ur the only one with an idea, and BAM someone actually goes out a does it  :cheesy:  lol. i looked into the actual mechanism rolls royce used but couldnt find nothing, did u fab it up or were u able to get that mechanism? the idea first came to mind after seeing the "how its made" episode of rolls royce. lets see a video of it in action  :biggrin:
> *


all from scratch! i started this in nov of 07. i wll try to get a vid :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10616494
> *looks bad ass bro, got any pics of the rear with the top up?
> *


First pic is me at 5 am, we pulled an all nighter to get the top on for a show, we made it but i was tired as fuck.Took us 14 hours to put the top on,it was the first top for me and my boy!!!
here you go homie, same shape as a coupe, i will show you how it was done.


----------



## plague

YOU DO SOME NICE WORK BIG DADDY, LOOKS GREAT :wow:


----------



## PAPER CHASER

HELL OF A JOB BRO , LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## REV. chuck

nice car looks good with the top up


you still got the window rails from the doors  


i need some


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

FOR YOU DOIN ALL YOUR STUFF YOURSELF, NICE JOB . KEEP IT UP MAN. AT LEAST YO DIDNT JUST CHOP IT OF AND PUT A CHEAP ASS LOOKIN BOOT. SHIT TOOK ALOT OF GUTS AND PATIENCE.


----------



## Coast One

uffin:


----------



## mr.lincon

its coming out bad ass bro keep up the good work!!!!!!!


----------



## cd blazin

jumping ahead abit but here is my door podsi made that i cant find the build pics to, i made thes out of mdf and a s,all amount of filler then had to stretch and steam the shit out of the vinyl to wrap these pieces.









How about popping open the ash tray and having just the face plate control cd, xm,ipod, eight track ,and am/fm. This is prob my favorite mod on the interior of this car.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10620153
> *jumping ahead abit but here is my door podsi made that i cant find the build pics to, i made thes out of mdf and a s,all amount of filler then had to stretch and steam the shit out of the vinyl to wrap these pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about popping open the ash tray and having just the face plate control cd, xm,ipod, eight track ,and am/fm. This is prob my favorite mod on the interior of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



did u extend the wires and stash the player itself in the glove box?


i was going to do exactly this in the hearse except since its a 2 passenger cab i was going to stuff the player behind the passenger seat for easier access 

got any pics of how you did it


----------



## cd blazin

I built a small hous efor the rest of the head unit to be mounted to in the glove box, i molded in an ipod dock si could pop in a suffle on the road. I cut a piece of plexi and slotted the front for a cd to pop threw. The eject button is a drill bit that has been cut down and polished.









































I had to add a line out converter to the back of the factory eight track so i could us ethe aux in on my head unit, i mounted and tucked it in the dash before putting in the glove.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the begining of making the pattern for the top, we made the pattern out of clear plastic so we could see through it and be able to transfer marks on the face with a sharpy,there are different colored sharpys used for different thing that would go on when it came time to stitch the top up.


----------



## cd blazin

I kept the original plastic trim from the back window of the coupe so i could use it for the shape of the back window on this rag top. I traced it onto some card board and then cut out the posite so i could put it on the pattern material. I had to shrink the back window 1.5 inches to make it look correct. If you think about it ,it makes sense because the edge of the rag top comes in 3/4 of an inch on each side from were the factory roof was.This is because the factory vinyl was glued to the outside of the sheet meat and know the top staples to the inside.


----------



## cd blazin

My boy takes all the patterns back to his shop and stitches all these pieces together.
Here is when we started to install the back window. The window is on a marine zipper and there is velcro stitched into the sides, this is so i can roll down the back window before folding the top and also because there is a series of flaps that make up a rain channel that velcros to the back window when the top is up.


----------



## 8FLEET9

my mind is boggled by the amount of great work put into this car. :thumbsup: i bet you've been getting more comments about the slick stereo install lately, than the fact you cut the roof off this car.


----------



## cd blazin

Here is the first step,sorry for getting ahead.
This is a nylon webbing that stapples thhe header bow to the middle bow to the rear bow,it also gives the sides of the top a nice round curve and locks the rear bow in a perminent position when the top is up.
































The last pic is were i marked this webbing for me to trim. I cut it with a razor blade and a straight edge, then cortorized the edges with a flame so i would not fray under strain.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 9 2008, 08:59 PM~10620173
> *did u extend the wires and stash the player itself in the glove box?
> i was going to do exactly this in the hearse except since its a 2 passenger cab i was going to stuff the player behind the passenger seat for easier access
> 
> got any pics of how you did it
> *


Yup, i extended the wires. I used an cd changer extender cable from alpine, i cut it in half and soldered the ends onto the gold fingers, this alows you to be able to run the wire throuh the car and then plug in the two ends instead of trying to fish a face plate through your car.The only trouble i had was with the power for the illumination, i had to tripple up on the number of conductors of wire because the illumination needs 12 volt, everything else is about 4.5 volts so the small conductor is fine. the succes rate for this mod is abou 25 percent, i have heard of alot of new radios going rite in the trash, i know of about 6 personaly, so take your time and when your done and have this working melt some hot glue over your solder joints to act as protection. If you have more ?s just hit me up on pm.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 8FLEET9_@May 9 2008, 09:28 PM~10620375
> *my mind is boggled by the amount of great work put into this car. :thumbsup: i bet you've been getting more comments about the slick stereo install lately, than the fact you cut the roof off this car.
> *


Yup, i have, its kinda wierd but any compliment is fine with me. Maybe they always thought it was a vert :biggrin:


----------



## wired61

nice work!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 09:40 PM~10620490
> *Yup, i extended the wires. I used an cd changer extender cable from alpine, i cut it in half and soldered the ends onto the gold fingers, this alows you to be able to run the wire throuh the car and then plug in the two ends instead of trying to fish a face plate through your car.The only trouble i had was with the power for the illumination,  i had to tripple up on the number of conductors of wire because the illumination needs 12 volt, everything else is about 4.5 volts so the small conductor is fine. the succes rate for this mod is abou 25 percent, i have heard of alot of new radios going rite in the trash, i know of about 6 personaly, so take your time and when your done and have this working melt some hot glue over your solder joints to act as protection. If you have more ?s just hit me up on pm.
> *



i was going to solder the wires from the face plate to the radio plate or "fingers" as you called them


this wont work?


----------



## cd blazin

Here is when we laid the top on for the first time and when i realized that this is a reality and its going to look just as i wanted. So we broke out the scissors and started to pretend like we knew what we were doing. There was alot of head scratching and a bunch of ideas and used staples flying around but we just had to figure it out.


----------



## 8FLEET9

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 11:45 PM~10620528
> *Yup, i have, its kinda wierd but any compliment is fine with me. Maybe they always thought it was a vert :biggrin:
> *


sure looks that way


----------



## cd blazin

This is when we got the back half all stapled and looking decent enought hat we could move onto the front and pull out any small wrinkles later.
Here is also a look at how i re shaped the factory lebaron taking strip to fit this caddy and how the top attaches to it before final trim.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 9 2008, 09:48 PM~10620552
> *i was going to  solder  the wires from the  face plate to the radio plate  or "fingers" as you called them
> this wont work?
> *


It will, but i just made a piont of disconnect in the middle for easier install and running of cables. :biggrin: also dont plan on going more than 6 feet of extension.


----------



## cd blazin

So onto the front, here is when we made some marks on the under side of the top so we could cut a slit in the channel that the top cable runs down. We then tied the cable onta a snake and pulled it through.This cable keeps the sides of the top from flapping around at high speeds.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 09:58 PM~10620636
> *It will, but i just made a piont of disconnect in the middle for easier install and running of cables. :biggrin: also dont plan on going more than 6 feet of extension.
> *



so do i need a thicker wire for the illumination? 

what happens after 6 feet 


hey i love the top to btw :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

So know we pulled the material up to the header bow and pulled it semi tight so we could make a center mark and also make a reference mark for were the material would get stapled to the header bow.


----------



## cd blazin

We then did some final trim and reinstalled the weather dtrip tracks for the header bow. At this piont we could close and lock the top tight to see what we had.









































Just have to steam out one small pucker and let the top sit in the sun, we also have to make a trim for the header bow and the rear bow to cover the staples.
But there you go,we figured it out.


----------



## cd blazin

I have a new booty kit and a new rim for it to,it will still spin,so i had my boy make a cover to match the top.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by rubber ducky_@May 9 2008, 10:04 PM~10620685
> *so do i need a thicker  wire for the illumination?
> 
> what happens after 6 feet
> hey i love the top to btw  :cheesy:
> *



I cant say for all radios but the new kenwoods you do. After 6 ft the radios wont pass the signal that far, prob a voltage drop off issue.makes sence sinse they arent sopposed to have any length to them at all.
Thanks or the compliments.


----------



## cd blazin

Thats it for know, thanks again for all the compliments!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 10:21 PM~10620804
> *I cant say for all radios but the new kenwoods you do. After 6 ft the radios wont pass the signal that far, prob a voltage drop off issue.makes sence sinse they arent sopposed to have any length to them at all.
> Thanks or the compliments.
> *


thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

damn much props, that really looks good from the back angle as well as the front angle, mucho props bro, the only thing i would do is somehow get rid of horizontal seam on the side of the top going into the quarter glass, but damn bro, you deserve build of the year!  :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 9 2008, 11:35 PM~10621492
> *damn much props, that really looks good from the back angle as well as the front angle, mucho props bro, the only thing i would do is somehow get rid of horizontal  seam on the side of the top going into the quarter glass, but damn bro, you deserve build of the year!   :biggrin:
> *


We talked about that seam when we patterned the top, the other way we could have done it would have brought a series of seams together on the rear bow and the way they would have matched up would have looked goofy. We went this route because we were able to make the top section in one piece, have less seams, and also this way made it easier for the material to conform to the rack. I had to choose the lesser of two evils. :biggrin: All and all i am happy with the results.


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

no doubt, you have mad fab skills


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

no doubt, you have mad fab skills


----------



## BRAVO

I cant lie, when this topic first started. I questioned if this would be one those many builds that starts with great intentions, but later dissapeares due to builder errors and finance issues. I am HAPPY to say,, i thought WRONG lol

Top looks GREAT, and the extra mods are just iceing on the cake


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@May 11 2008, 11:42 AM~10628304
> *I cant lie, when this topic first started. I questioned if this would be one those many builds that starts with great intentions, but later dissapeares due to builder errors and finance issues.  I am HAPPY to say,, i thought WRONG lol
> 
> Top looks GREAT, and the extra mods are just iceing on the cake
> *



Thanks man. honestly, i would some times wait until i was realy pissed off at this project to put up pics,i knew that the good comments would motivate me and they did just that. There was only one person who knew this project was being built and we talked about dick beaters comming out of the wood work and tossing there shitty comments around when it would come time to start posting pics,but i have not had 1 single bad comment and i cant even thank everyone enough for that,also the fact that people have let this topic be just a build topic and not a place to chat and run off subject,
I will continue this build thread rite through paint, hydros, front end swap and all the normal shit that goes on in a build up.
Thanks again.

Hopefully i will build a 2 door drop lincoln next :biggrin:


----------



## IRONHEAD

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 12 2008, 01:07 AM~10630455
> *Thanks man. honestly, i would some times wait until i was realy pissed off at this project to put up pics,i knew that the good comments would motivate me and they did just that.  There was only one person who knew this project was being built and we talked about dick beaters comming out of the wood work and tossing there shitty comments around when it would come time to start posting pics,but i have not had 1 single bad comment and i cant even thank everyone enough for that,also the fact that people have let this topic be just a build topic and not a place to chat and run off subject,
> I will continue this build thread rite through paint, hydros, front end swap and all the normal shit that goes on in a build up.
> Thanks again.
> 
> Hopefully i will build a 2 door drop lincoln next :biggrin:
> *


Great build. Love all the detail on the fabrication. year make of lincoln you thinking about doing?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@May 11 2008, 06:58 PM~10630747
> *Great build. Love all the detail on the fabrication. year make of lincoln you thinking about doing?
> *




96,I love those cars!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:0 :0 :0


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS

TTT great build!!!!!!!


----------



## 310~SFCC

I JUST SPENT A GOOD AMOUNT OF TIME READING YOUR BUILD UP ALL 36 PAGES!!! AND DAMN....LEFT ME SPEACHLESS

ADMIRE YOUR DEDICATION AND HARD WORK.....


----------



## Spanky

how does this top compare to a Lecab top...lookswise?


----------



## emhomie626

:0 DAMN! YOUR WORK IS COMIN OUT GREAT!! KEEP IT UP!


----------



## jayoldschool

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 12 2008, 04:37 AM~10633187
> *how does this top compare to a Lecab top...lookswise?
> *


IMO, this one is better. The LeCab looks like the top on my 65 - sort of a fastback style like on the 77-79 cars. They kept that top for the 80-up cars, even though Cadillac went with a more formal almost vertical rear window treatment. CD's top (and this was his goal, from what I've read) mimics this roofline very well.


----------



## da bomb

in my mind a lecab should be built like that... thats a 80s caddy convertable...

you should try to se if you could have it registered as a lecab by E&G... with there serial number... well your work is better anyway... but for resale value...

i<m shure they would do it...


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by jayoldschool_@May 12 2008, 07:06 PM~10638160
> *IMO, this one is better.  The LeCab looks like the top on my 65 - sort of a fastback style like on the 77-79 cars.  They kept that top for the 80-up cars, even though Cadillac went with a more formal almost vertical rear window treatment.  CD's top (and this was his goal, from what I've read) mimics this roofline very well.
> *


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@May 12 2008, 02:37 AM~10633187
> *how does this top compare to a Lecab top...lookswise?
> *


HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF THE LECAB TOP & HIS TOP .
MAYBE YOU CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN SHAPE BRO .

LECAB =

























TOP HE MADE =


























PS: TO THE BUILDER . YOU DID 1 HELL OF A JOB BRO .
I COMMEND YOU ON YOUR WORK , SKILLS , & DETERMINATION 
TO GET THIS BUILT :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

i think the top he made looks better :0


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

x2


----------



## 58wag

man i love what you have done, i think it looks great. one of the two cars i have always wanted. i got the 58 chevy, hopefully the next project will be a lecab :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Badass94Cad

So sick man! :thumbsup: Sorry I missed you guys at the show last week


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 12 2008, 11:23 PM~10641863
> *i think the top he made looks better :0
> *


x3


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 13 2008, 12:23 AM~10641863
> *i think the top he made looks better :0
> *


Looks more like the roofline of a ht coupe,looks 10x better.


----------



## jayoldschool

See what I mean about the LeCab top looking like the 65 Impala?


----------



## nuttyblock

That's what its all about!! U and a homie just getting down and making it happen. Even though I know there were times when ya'll wanted to square off a few times, it looks like its where ya'll want it to be. I have a 90 fleet, but would love to see this build in person


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER+May 13 2008, 12:17 AM~10641845-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF THE LECAB TOP & HIS TOP .
> MAYBE YOU CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN SHAPE BRO .
> 
> LECAB =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP HE MADE =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: TO THE BUILDER . YOU DID 1 HELL OF A JOB BRO .
> I COMMEND YOU ON YOUR WORK , SKILLS , & DETERMINATION
> TO GET THIS BUILT  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-impala_631_@May 13 2008, 12:23 AM~10641863
> *i think the top he made looks better :0
> *



more time and effort put into his top never did like the lecab tops or any convertible tops for that matter


----------



## jayoldschool

DAMN! I can't believe I didn't think of this before...

Take those side panels off the top, and have the logos embroidered in them! That would be badass beyond words, and give it one more touch resembling the hard top.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven

:thumbsup:


----------



## cadlinc

:thumbsup:


----------



## madmanmone61

That's the best top I've seen yet. That's how a Caddy drop is suppose to look with the top up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## madmanmone61

Hey, anyone in the Chicagoland area lookin for a 2door 80 CoupeDeVille project. 
All 90's parts to convert, 90 front end already on, 2-pump set up, continental kit with wire wheel in it. Body solid as a rock and interior almost flawless. PM me


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a few more pics with top up.


----------



## PAPER CHASER

ANY PIC'S OF THE TOP GOING DOWN OR DOWN NOW THAT
YOU HAVE PUT THE MATERIAL ON IT ????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@May 13 2008, 01:23 AM~10641863
> *i think the top he made looks better :0
> *


x2


----------



## HARDLUCK88

from far, it looks like its a fake carraige top, but it is infact a real vert top. when something is done so good that you cant tell for sure or not, thats how you know you did a good job.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by PAPER CHASER_@May 18 2008, 04:20 PM~10681739
> *ANY PIC'S OF THE TOP GOING DOWN  OR DOWN NOW THAT
> YOU HAVE PUT THE MATERIAL ON IT ????
> *



not yet, i have to cut back the tacking strip behind the 1/4 windows about an inch, the top just comes a little to close for my comfort,so i want to trim it so it will never pose a problem. I just have to work the bugs out,i have to expect a few kicks in the ass when you do something like this.


----------



## Ulysses 2

Nice work , what did you do with the windows in the doors?


----------



## PAPER CHASER

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 18 2008, 06:00 PM~10682344
> *not yet, i have to cut back the tacking strip behind the 1/4 windows about an inch, the top just comes a little to close for my comfort,so i want to trim it so it will never pose a problem. I just have to work the bugs out,i have to expect a few kicks in the ass when you do something like this.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## da bomb

how about a video on you tube of the top in action? that would be awsome! :0


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@May 18 2008, 07:20 PM~10682428
> *Nice work , what did you do with the windows in the doors?
> *


 I fucked up and broke the drivers glass, i was able to find a replacement, big thanks for a huge hook up from my friend anthony. The windows is my next major concern and goal. I want to be able to concentrate on just the windows alone.
without having any other distractions from the rest of the project. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by da bomb_@May 19 2008, 08:13 AM~10685424
> *how about a video on you tube of the top in action? that would be awsome! :0
> *


Sure, give me a couple of weeks, im slammed at work and i just need some time to get over to the garage,and some help to put it on you tube. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

damn, that top looks bad ass!!!! better then a le cab imo. you can tell you put alot of time and thought into this build, and it shows, keep up the awesome work!


----------



## cadlinc

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emhomie626

FUCKEN GOOD WORK! AND U NAMED IT "BAD IDEA"! I DONT IT WAS A BAD IDEA! IT LOOKS REALLY GOOD!


----------



## MattNificent

LOOKS GOOD MAYNE!!! and who all agrees dat dis should be stickied??


----------



## 81 cuttin

damn nice good work.


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

*Damn*. Thas all i've got to say. Keep up the tight work.


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> Know you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


how :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

magick?


----------



## cd blazin

I blew the transmission driving home from the garage, no warning or nuthing. The car has less than a 100k on it to wtf. I found a new one for it. Thanks ulysses for the info :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated

Tight work on the top.. i have a 81 Lecab and your top looks much better.. :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

what did you use for the hood emblem????


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 7 2008, 11:40 PM~10821357
> *I blew the transmission driving home from the garage, no warning or nuthing. The car has less than a 100k on it to wtf. I found a new one for it. Thanks ulysses for the info :biggrin:
> *



they never do, i change transmissions like i change underwear!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 8 2008, 12:51 PM~10823446
> *what did you use for the hood emblem????
> *



Mechanism is from scratch! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe

if ya dont want to post it, at least pm me some spy photos.....


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 8 2008, 05:57 PM~10824800
> *if ya dont want to post it, at least pm me some spy photos.....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 8 2008, 04:36 PM~10824703
> *Mechanism is from scratch! :biggrin:
> *


 actuator & a mini latch


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jun 8 2008, 05:56 PM~10825107
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 8 2008, 05:57 PM~10824800
> *if ya dont want to post it, at least pm me some spy photos.....
> *


Im usualy fine with giving out secrets like this entire build, but this one im going to hold onto for me. I will tell u that it is pretty simple,just have fun figuring out the wiring. This works both ways on one touch of a botton, and i pulled my hair out trying to figure it out. :biggrin:


----------



## abel

badass man


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 11 2008, 02:02 PM~10847636
> *Im usualy fine with giving out secrets like this entire build, but this one im going to hold onto for me. I will tell u that it is pretty simple,just have fun figuring out the wiring. This works both ways on one touch of a botton, and i pulled my hair out trying to figure it out. :biggrin:
> *


i dont want to know the wiring , just a photo of the latch , i dont even need an explanition....


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 8 2008, 04:24 PM~10823957
> *they never do, i change transmissions like i change underwear!
> *


So you still have your original? :0 

josh posted up an old pic or 2 in another thread.. Yuck, 14's & big tires.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 05:45 PM~10848756
> *i dont want to know the wiring , just a photo of the latch , i dont even need an explanition....
> *



I tried to send u a pm, but it said your inbox was full!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jun 17 2008, 07:04 PM~10891601
> *So you still have your original?  :0
> 
> josh posted up an old pic or 2 in another thread..  Yuck, 14's & big tires.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow, it looks wierd as a hard top, i forget sometimes that it was!! I think i made a good choice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CaddyKid253

WOW. i havent seen this car in about a month. and i just went over what i missed. and DAMMMMNNNN!!!!!!!!!! your good. BIG PROP's bro'


----------



## cd blazin

Got another amp this weekend to complete the stereo system, jl audio 250/1 , i wanted a little more power to the subs because it is a big car and its a vert. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

Thats one nice Cadillac you got there! I see Ill be spending a lot of time in this topic


----------



## BIG LAZY

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 23 2008, 07:43 PM~10935202
> *Got another amp this weekend  to complete the stereo system, jl audio 250/1 , i wanted a little more power to the subs because it is a big car and its a vert. :biggrin:
> *



you should snag that thing from the le baron that turns the volume up automatically when you put the top down.


----------



## Hialeah56

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 9 2008, 08:56 PM~10620153
> *jumping ahead abit but here is my door podsi made that i cant find the build pics to, i made thes out of mdf and a s,all amount of filler then had to stretch and steam the shit out of the vinyl to wrap these pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about popping open the ash tray and having just the face plate control cd, xm,ipod, eight track ,and am/fm. This is prob my favorite mod on the interior of this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: love this idea may have to copy this some day :thumbsup:


----------



## Scrapin63

damn that radio set up is sick :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Jun 26 2008, 06:17 PM~10958810
> *:worship: love this idea may have to copy this some day :thumbsup:
> *



Be my guest, hit me up with ?s


----------



## EL PECADOR

TTT 4 UPDATES


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 27 2008, 07:43 AM~10962462
> *Be my guest, hit me up with ?s
> *


 8 track too :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 26 2008, 03:22 PM~10957098
> *you should snag that thing from the le baron that turns the volume up automatically when you put the top down.
> *



you know you love my idea!


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 30 2008, 10:22 PM~10984654
> *you know you love my idea!
> *


Actually would be pretty cool. Be kina tough to do, but possible.


----------



## DOUBLE-O

badd ass build


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:werd:


----------



## cd blazin

Just fixed the tranny, was kind of a pita. I guess that they made different bell houseings for gm and caddy so the tranny i had was for a chevy. We gutted the chevys tranny and stuffed it into the caddys, worked perfect :biggrin:


----------



## Joost....

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 12 2008, 12:45 AM~10848756
> *i dont want to know the wiring , just a photo of the latch , i dont even need an explanition....
> *



jeez, be a little creative :uh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

How's the trans coming, Chris?

BTW, I forgot to tell you...My parents still have stacks of old 8-tracks and my dad actually has an 8-track recorder, so you can make your own tapes. He might have some blanks laying around, though I'm not sure how they've held up in the basement over 35+ years. :cheesy:


----------



## sinisterkustoms

great work bro. i read this whole post mad props to you on all the work you have done


----------



## BigPoppaPump

I think it's safe to say that this thing Will NEVER be a trailer queen.... :nono:


----------



## cadillacjacc

thats fuccin bad ass


----------



## cd blazin

Nope!!!, it will never be a trailor queen. Thanks for the pics and the good cruisin!!!!


----------



## cd blazin

Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin: 
My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 5 2008, 10:28 PM~11019783
> *Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11019783
> *Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac

that shit is tight thanks for the motivation and your a master fabricator excellnt work post up more pics


----------



## impala_631

badass,i love this topic!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

sorry i couldnt make it up there... i wanted too!

what car shows you plan on attending next?


----------



## cadyillac

more pics please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey cadyillac can i see a bigger pic of your avatar?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2008, 12:19 PM~11021939
> *sorry i couldnt make it up there... i wanted too!
> 
> what car shows you plan on attending next?
> *


 Not sure, my wife is due around aug 9th so its tuff to plan ahead for shows, we were going to do scrape by the lake but its just to close to her due date.


----------



## cadyillac

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2008, 06:21 PM~11023718
> *hey cadyillac can i see a bigger pic of your avatar?
> *


sure how big :biggrin:


----------



## cadyillac

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 6 2008, 06:21 PM~11023718
> *hey cadyillac can i see a bigger pic of your avatar?
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen




----------



## TOPPLESS86

this is probly the best how to verting. it also has motivated me do to vert my own. :thumbsup:


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 2 2008, 09:56 PM~11002374
> *jeez, be a little creative  :uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 6 2008, 12:28 AM~11019783
> *Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:
> *


man I once had a 1980 coupe that I had prepped for a vert job but I punked out and found my dream car the 69 deville vert. My motivation for my build is my two boys, and I promised my oldest (8) that we would kill the local christmas parade this year, this was a great 2 hours of reading hell of a job man........


You got my vote for build of the year


----------



## TRUDAWG

Great Job homie!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 6 2008, 08:31 PM~11024156
> *Not sure, my wife is due around aug 9th so its tuff to plan ahead for shows, we were going to do scrape by the lake but its just to close to her due date.
> *



hey thats my birthday!

if its a boy you should name him tony!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 5 2008, 11:28 PM~11019783
> *Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 6 2008, 12:28 AM~11019783
> *Thanks again boys for all the good comments!!!!! :biggrin:
> My dream became a reality today as i got to bring my little girl to a car show for the first time in my caddy, this was one of the main reasons i am building this car, i got to tell ya i have over 500 hours into this conversion and every last minute was worth it when i could look in the rear view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and see my little girl and no top behind her. :biggrin:
> *



You spent over 500 hours taking the top off, and now you have to spend the next 20 years making sure she keeps her top on !!!!!!

:roflmao: 

sorrry homie, your last sentence made me do it ! Great job on the caddy, that is ALOT of work.


----------



## emhomie626

YOUR RIDE IS LOOKING GOOD! GREAT WORK YOUR DOIN! AND CONGRATS WITH YOUR UPCOMING ADDITION :biggrin:


----------



## FREAKY TALES

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jul 17 2008, 06:45 AM~11110137
> *Great Job homie!
> *


X2!!!


----------



## monsterpuff

fuckin awesome :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 17 2008, 06:38 PM~11114605
> *You spent over 500 hours taking the top off, and now you have to spend the next 20 years making sure she keeps her top on !!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> sorrry homie, your last sentence made me do it !  Great job on the caddy, that is ALOT of work.
> *



ouch you went there.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Jul 16 2008, 10:44 PM~11108355
> *man I once had a 1980 coupe that I had prepped for a vert job but I punked out and found my dream car the 69 deville vert. My motivation for my build is my two boys, and I promised my oldest (8) that we would kill the local christmas parade this year, this was a great 2 hours of reading hell of a job man........
> You got my vote for build of the year
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11114605
> *You spent over 500 hours taking the top off, and now you have to spend the next 20 years making sure she keeps her top on !!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> sorrry homie, your last sentence made me do it !  Great job on the caddy, that is ALOT of work.
> *




Hahahahah!! thats some funny shit! I guess i set myself up for it.Its true to, im already worried about some punk kid trying to get in her pants, Her first boyfriend will get a tour of the garage and i will point out all the sharp tools that can cut flesh and do business.
I remember when i had a girl friend when i was 15, her dad brought me in the cellar and he told me he liked to fish for tuna and then he showed me this gaint tuna hook, i think its called a gaf, but anyway i got the hint!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 13 2007, 10:59 PM~9222010
> *Here is the bracket tacked into the car. I welded a piece of angle iron onto the floor before i welded this bracket on for strength. I then weldedon some small pieces of angle onto the top of the bracket,this is wear the cage from factory seats will push down and clip into like the factory seat once did. I will put dynamat on these when the interior goes in final so that they will not rattle..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 FUCKING NICE MAN
GOOD SHIT CHRISS


----------



## TD Hydros

CHRISS YOU GOT MAD SKILLS MAN


----------



## cd blazin

Her first show in the caddy!!!


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jul 5 2008, 09:13 PM~11019507
> *I think it's safe to say that this thing Will NEVER be a trailer queen....  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY

DAMN!! SHE LOOKS REAL NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 29 2008, 10:49 PM~11210757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first show in the caddy!!!
> *



Thats a great shot, makes the build seem more worth it I bet


----------



## capone530

13's and some fat whites and u'd be looking good! btw if u ever come to cali don't drive with ur brights on during the day or ur just asking to get pulled over..good job on the top it looks good!


----------



## BIG LAZY

T  T  T


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jul 29 2008, 09:49 PM~11210757
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first show in the caddy!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## KERRBSS

:thumbsup:


----------



## 801Rider

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jul 17 2008, 05:38 PM~11114605
> *You spent over 500 hours taking the top off, and now you have to spend the next 20 years making sure she keeps her top on !!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:
> 
> sorrry homie, your last sentence made me do it !  Great job on the caddy, that is ALOT of work.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Jul 31 2008, 11:47 PM~11231231
> *13's and some fat whites and u'd be looking good! btw if u ever come to cali don't drive with ur brights on during the day or ur just asking to get pulled over..good job on the top it looks good!
> *




I roll 13,s, but fat whites, not not for me,not hateing i like them skinny whites. Whats there a law about high beams during the day in cali? In some parts of mass and nh its the law to put them on in some parts of the state during the day.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

ttt for more pics :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Aug 3 2008, 08:32 PM~11249543
> *ttt  for more pics  :biggrin:
> *


Wish i had some but i got a baby on the way any time now, my wife has been up all night with cramps and contractions and stuff so it could be tonight. Plus i have been working on my house like crazy the past couple months and work is busy as a mutha f,er. But i have plans to paint this car over the winter and juice her up to. I have to finish the windows first. :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## HARDLUCK88

come on august ninth!! woooohh!


----------



## 84caddy

i can't wait to be rollin like that right there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

(edit this tiny pic bs out  )


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 5 2008, 09:21 PM~11271436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait to be rollin like that right there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (edit this tiny pic bs out   )
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

caddy looking really good


----------



## cd blazin

I am proud to announce the birth of my second daughter.
Lily ann DeSimone born Aug 5th @ 748 am 7lbs 11oz 20 inches long with a ton of hair. Things went perfect and mom and baby are great. I will post up a couple pics soon. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 5 2008, 11:21 PM~11271436
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i can't wait to be rollin like that right there  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> (edit this tiny pic bs out   )
> *


 I know this sound a little corny but, this is the only car i have drove that actually gave me chills when i drove it! I dont know if its the fact that its the 1st car on my list of top 10 or the fact that it turned just how i wanted it or a combination of those and all the hard work that went into but i love driving this car!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ricardo labrador

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 6 2008, 06:01 PM~11278283
> *I am proud to announce the birth of my second daughter.
> Lily ann DeSimone born Aug 5th @ 748 am  7lbs 11oz  20 inches long with a ton of hair. Things went perfect and mom and baby are great. I will post up a couple pics soon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


cangrats on the addition to your family. caddy lookin tight,keep rollin. :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

ttt it's called "Favorites".... :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

still puttin in work almost everyday. I had to redo the hood ornament mech because i was not happy with the way it work so i scrapped it and started new. pics soon. :biggrin:


----------



## NaptownSwangin

Very nice.


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 6 2008, 08:01 PM~11278283
> *I am proud to announce the birth of my second daughter.
> Lily ann DeSimone born Aug 5th @ 748 am  7lbs 11oz  20 inches long with a ton of hair. Things went perfect and mom and baby are great. I will post up a couple pics soon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats bro and caddy is lookin good!!!


----------



## 69droptop

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 16 2008, 08:48 PM~11618926
> *still puttin in work almost everyday. I had to redo the hood ornament mech because i was not happy with the way it work so i scrapped it and started new. pics soon. :biggrin:
> *


sale me the old one I was happy with it


----------



## 79 cutty

Looking good!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 6 2008, 09:01 PM~11278283
> *I am proud to announce the birth of my second daughter.
> Lily ann DeSimone born Aug 5th @ 748 am  7lbs 11oz  20 inches long with a ton of hair. Things went perfect and mom and baby are great. I will post up a couple pics soon. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats homie,. I hope shes healthy


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 17 2007, 12:14 AM~9245696
> *Funny thing,this thread seems to be getting a lot of hits so they pop advertisments in here and there. When i post something on somebody elses thread there is an advertisment on my post,like im the new spoke model for yahoo or depends or whatever :biggrin:
> *


Its cause you got balls (no ****) homie!! Nice build, you should be able to tune pianos after this build :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 23 2008, 12:26 PM~11675534
> *Congrats homie,. I hope shes healthy
> *


she is, thanks bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I like I like


----------



## Nor. cali-lowlows

Yea.. Damn I just came on here to check out and see how it was but progress was nice. thats sick.


----------



## cd blazin

still puttin in work, just nothing worth posting yet. We all know what bondo looks like so i will wait untill i have some interesting pics to put up :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> now you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 1 2008, 07:57 AM~10550211
> *Here is a teaser till monday.
> now you see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now you dont!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOOOHHHHH Shit!!!
> *


did this ever work out?


----------



## DUVAL




----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 15 2008, 03:04 PM~11870121
> *did this ever work out?
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Kadillac G

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Oct 15 2008, 04:45 PM~11873208
> *  :yes:
> *


show us :biggrin:


----------



## emhomie626

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2008, 01:17 PM~11882776
> *show us :biggrin:
> *


X81 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

do it.


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 16 2008, 04:17 PM~11882776
> *show us :biggrin:
> *


Haha. It aint mine to show. Still in the works, but rest assuredm it's gonna work. I'll leave the rest for CD to disclose. :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 6 2008, 08:05 PM~11278316
> *I know this sound a little corny but, this is the only car i have drove that actually gave me chills when i drove it! I dont know if its the fact that its the 1st car on my list of top 10 or the fact that it turned just how i wanted it or a combination of those and all the hard work that went into but i love driving this car!!!! :biggrin:
> *


probly gave ya chills cuz it has no roof just playin homie car looks good cant wait to see more progress


----------



## cd blazin

Im still putting in work on this project and here is some progress.
This mod was alot of work and alot of head scratching. I have to thank my friends for help with the wiring and letting me use there shop to build it. The wiring was by far the hardest part and my friend justin at wicked cas figured it out after not sleeping for a week.

The caddy logo goes down real slow because the motor for that function is toast, but i have a new one on order so i will post a new vid of it going through a few cycles when i swapp it out. This all functions on a 1 touch button in the car or by a function of the alarm.



www.wickedcas.com


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 15 2008, 03:01 AM~12159823
> *Im still putting in work on this project and here is some progress.
> This mod was alot of work and alot of head scratching. I have to thank my friends for help with the wiring and letting me use there shop to build it. The wiring was by far the hardest part and my friend justin at wicked cas figured it out after not sleeping for a week.
> 
> The caddy logo goes down real slow because the motor for that function is toast, but i have a new one on order so i will post a new vid of it going through a few cycles when i swapp it out. This all functions on a 1 touch button in the car or by a function of the alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wickedcas.com
> *


Very nice, a real cool touch to a real cool car. Keep it up!


----------



## KNDYLAC

hows it goin homie?, your lac is lookin nice as hell... your build has motivated me to work on my 80 coupe again :biggrin: keep up the badazz work cuzz


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KNDYLAC_@Nov 15 2008, 02:20 PM~12165496
> *hows it goin homie?, your lac is lookin nice as hell... your build has motivated me to work on my 80 coupe again  :biggrin:  keep up the badazz work cuzz
> *


 Going good, and thanks for the compliments!! Thanks again for letting some ridders ride and showing around DC in your low lows, we are going to try hard to make it to the maryland show so we can cruise with your club. If your ever in the boston area just hit me up and we will cruise the bean :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 14 2008, 08:01 PM~12159823
> *Im still putting in work on this project and here is some progress.
> This mod was alot of work and alot of head scratching. I have to thank my friends for help with the wiring and letting me use there shop to build it. The wiring was by far the hardest part and my friend justin at wicked cas figured it out after not sleeping for a week.
> 
> The caddy logo goes down real slow because the motor for that function is toast, but i have a new one on order so i will post a new vid of it going through a few cycles when i swapp it out. This all functions on a 1 touch button in the car or by a function of the alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wickedcas.com
> *


Looking real good man...This buildup should be in the best buildup thread topic but it isn't because it's not another impala build :uh: Great buildup bro with a lot of well done custom ideas!!!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 15 2008, 05:51 PM~12166588
> *Looking real good man...This buildup should be in the best buildup thread topic but it isn't because it's not another impala build  :uh: Great buildup bro with a lot of well done custom ideas!!!
> *


Thanks bro!!! And i got more little tricks up my sleeve!!!biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 15 2008, 07:51 PM~12166588
> *Looking real good man...This buildup should be in the best buildup thread topic but it isn't because it's not another impala build  :uh: Great buildup bro with a lot of well done custom ideas!!!
> *


Impala Hater...

:biggrin:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

TTT for a bad ass build, really helps get the ideas flowing when you see a topic like this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2008, 09:26 PM~12167559
> *Impala Hater...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


naw I like them especially yours and the ones nominated are bad ass as well too but this one and Dead Presidents should be in there no doubt too... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey buddeh! how goes it? how many more tricks can u have for the vert!? you gonna put an ejector seat in it!? lol. when are the switches commin?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 16 2008, 01:17 PM~12171625
> *hey buddeh! how goes it? how many more tricks can u have for the vert!? you gonna put an ejector seat in it!? lol.  when are the switches commin?
> *


i got a bunch more there all small but should be cool mods when done. :biggrin: 

Switches are comming this winter, got custom blocks being made rite now!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

custom blocks eh? i knew a dude that used to machine blocks... never could afford the genious though...


----------



## haze1995

nice build. keep up the good work.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

DAMN! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIE!!! THE DROP TOP TOOK THAT COUPE TO THE NEXT LEVEL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Custom Blocks huh???? Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 18 2008, 12:17 PM~12190853
> *Custom Blocks huh???? Pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


pics when i get them back!!!!! bank on it! :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb

great thread, and lots of great (and helpful) pics.

You did a really good job, much props to you.

Kinda helps me decide what I wanna do with this 83 coupe I have sittin around here . . .

:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Nov 27 2008, 12:20 AM~12271381
> *great thread, and lots of great (and helpful) pics.
> 
> You did a really good job, much props to you.
> 
> Kinda helps me decide what I wanna do with this 83 coupe I have sittin around here . . .
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Here is a couple of pics of the jl amps i got for the stereo.
A jl 500/5 and a jl 250/1.
Im going to by amp for the subs in the trunk, i figured that since it is a big car and a convertible i would go for more power to the subs. :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 16 2008, 10:53 AM~12170640
> *naw I like them especially yours and the ones nominated are bad ass as well too but this one and Dead Presidents should be in there no doubt too... :biggrin:
> *


x2 this is a nice ass build up,oh thanks for the kind word bro


----------



## lowriv1972

I am not a caddi fan, but gawd damn if I wouldnt roll this Caddi!!!!!! Great Job bro!!!!


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 14 2008, 07:01 PM~12159823
> *Im still putting in work on this project and here is some progress.
> This mod was alot of work and alot of head scratching. I have to thank my friends for help with the wiring and letting me use there shop to build it. The wiring was by far the hardest part and my friend justin at wicked cas figured it out after not sleeping for a week.
> 
> The caddy logo goes down real slow because the motor for that function is toast, but i have a new one on order so i will post a new vid of it going through a few cycles when i swapp it out. This all functions on a 1 touch button in the car or by a function of the alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> www.wickedcas.com
> *


rolls royce style :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 15 2008, 07:26 PM~12167559
> *Impala Hater...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


hey hey... whats wrong with impala's??

nice build. this takes it all to another level. build what was never made by the factory. good fuckin job, man. im impressed :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

I got some glass for this bish,4 new pieces. i will install them after the holidays :biggrin:


----------



## Bzauto05

TTT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

lol, i herd u and rich got in trouble with the long arm lol


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2008, 01:20 AM~12386768
> *lol, i herd u and rich got in trouble with the long arm lol
> *



Ha ha ya just a little bit, but he had to break bread to the court. :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 10 2008, 09:54 PM~12394314
> *Ha ha ya just a little bit, but he had to break bread to the court. :angry:
> *



yeah he explained it to me over hooters lolz. poor richie.


----------



## FUCQH8RS

BEEN FOLLOWING UR POST FOR A MINUTE KEEP DOIN UR THING HOMIE CAR IS COMING ALONG REAL NICE :biggrin:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Oct 8 2008, 04:29 PM~11815351
> *:0
> *


oh yea thats tight ...........:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@May 8 2007, 07:59 PM~7862797
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats tight no top :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppaPump

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 10 2008, 10:10 PM~12394518
> *yeah he explained it to me over hooters lolz. poor richie.
> *


Yeah no shit! Fuckin Jerzey court. Scam artists! :guns: :machinegun: Cost me about $500! Not to mention the drive down there & the time outta work.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Dec 14 2008, 11:34 AM~12426236
> *Yeah no shit!  Fuckin Jerzey court.  Scam artists!  :guns:  :machinegun:  Cost me about $500!  Not to mention the drive down there & the time outta work.
> *


and the hooters


----------



## UNO408

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

Put in some work today on the 2 door moldings, never thought they would be that much, work but they are getting there and they are going to have molds made of them so i can start to sell repops.


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 27 2008, 09:58 PM~12540876
> *Put in some work today on the 2 door moldings, never thought they would be that much work but they are getting there and they are going to have molds made of them so ican start to sell repops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  how much they gonna be starting out at?


----------



## cd blazin

I also machinedand polished these trim rings for my 5 1/4,s.
Im also going to make a thin polished trim for aroundthe plexi caddy insert.


----------



## MCCaballon

Awesome project!Good LUck with it


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 7 2008, 10:07 PM~12364087
> *I got some glass for this bish,4 new pieces. i will install them after the holidays :biggrin:
> *


Did you get my PM on the 77-79 coupe deville door glass
They have no holes in the corner and has an X style regulator


----------



## youcantfademe

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 28 2008, 03:56 PM~12545210
> *Did you get my PM on the 77-79 coupe deville door glass
> They have no holes in the corner and has an X style regulator
> *


i have a passenger side one :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 28 2008, 04:56 PM~12545210
> *Did you get my PM on the 77-79 coupe deville door glass
> They have no holes in the corner and has an X style regulator
> *


Yes i did, sorry i didnt reply. I know were there is one around here in a bone yard, maybe i will snag the glass out of it, good looking out :biggrin:


----------



## CORE

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 28 2008, 08:56 PM~12547119
> *Yes i did, sorry i didnt reply. I know were there is one around here in a bone yard, maybe i will snag the glass out of it, good looking out :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:

Nice build bro


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 27 2008, 09:58 PM~12540876
> *Put in some work today on the 2 door moldings, never thought they would be that much, work but they are getting there and they are going to have molds made of them so i can start to sell repops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Looking good bro...


----------



## gmo442

absolutely awesome build..the craftsmanship is amazing.

Have you firmly decided on the root beer brown paint?

I was going to suggest Caddy White Diamond, like my Deville with tan ragtop....












since its a factory color it will fit the theme of factory appearance


----------



## kingoflacz

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Dec 28 2008, 03:56 PM~12545210
> *Did you get my PM on the 77-79 coupe deville door glass
> They have no holes in the corner and has an X style regulator
> *



didnt know that on hard tops never looked i know my lecab door glass have no hole!


----------



## D&A1

www.wickedcas.com
[/quote]
nice


----------



## cd blazin

> www.wickedcas.com


nice
[/quote]


Thanks, i will be back on this project very soon :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hows it hangin? hope to see some switches soon!


----------



## PAPER CHASER

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:wave: good to see u at richies show


----------



## BigPoppaPump

Like the new Avatar.... Let's see how long this one lasts... BWAAHAHAHAHAHA :burn:


----------



## wop_inda_wood

nice build up still..


----------



## Dreammaker65

Nice build up


----------



## cd blazin

Time to get back on this car,it's been a busy year with customers cars and now it's time for me! Stay tuned!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 2 2009, 07:18 PM~14653965
> *Time to get back on this car,it's been a busy year with customers cars and now it's time for me! Stay tuned!!
> *


yay!


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Aug 2 2009, 05:18 PM~14653965
> *Time to get back on this car,it's been a busy year with customers cars and now it's time for me! Stay tuned!!
> *



Yes please....


----------



## ~MONTECARLOW~

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## caddyking

any more progress??? updates?


----------



## cd blazin

IM going to drag this topic out of the muck!!!! im motivated to finish this car by summer! i got everything i need for this car plus a few extras, i saved some special tricks for the dick climbers running there gums :biggrin: i got 10 days off in feb march and april to smash this car out! pics in 3 weeks! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO

:0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 26 2010, 11:37 PM~16423770
> *IM going to drag this topic out of the muck!!!!  im motivated to finish this car by summer!  i got everything i need for this car plus a few extras, i saved some special tricks for the dick climbers running there gums :biggrin: i got 10 days off in feb march and april to smash this car out!  pics in 3 weeks! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


oh look at me in shaking in my little space boots :0 



























:drama:


----------



## caddyking

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 27 2010, 08:05 PM~16433450
> *
> :drama:
> *


i like this smiley, lol....i'm waitin too homie


----------



## wayne64ss

Wow, you've been going on this ride for like 2 years and I just found your build topic yesterday! I've gotta say, reading this topic and learning so much from your work is unreal. It was the best afternoon / morning I've ever had at work! Congrats on your 2 beautiful daughters, you must be a proud father! Hope to see this pick back up soon, makes me want to get out and finish mine. 

If you get it done by summer and don't mind the ride, I'll put a cruise / barbecue @ my place together for as many of you guys as you want to bring to upstate ny. Ride's not that bad, Hardluck88's been here. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 28 2010, 08:54 AM~16438122
> *Wow, you've been going on this ride for like 2 years and I just found your build topic yesterday! I've gotta say, reading this topic and learning so much from your work is unreal. It was the best afternoon / morning I've ever had at work! Congrats on your 2 beautiful daughters, you must be a proud father! Hope to see this pick back up soon, makes me want to get out and finish mine.
> 
> If you get it done by summer and don't mind the ride, I'll put a cruise / barbecue @ my place together for as many of you guys as you want to bring to upstate ny. Ride's not that bad, Hardluck88's been here.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah round where u live there is plenty of parking  

i tell u what though the drive up to where cd blazin lives aint bad ither


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Jan 28 2010, 07:54 AM~16438122
> *Wow, you've been going on this ride for like 2 years and I just found your build topic yesterday! I've gotta say, reading this topic and learning so much from your work is unreal. It was the best afternoon / morning I've ever had at work! Congrats on your 2 beautiful daughters, you must be a proud father! Hope to see this pick back up soon, makes me want to get out and finish mine.
> 
> If you get it done by summer and don't mind the ride, I'll put a cruise / barbecue @ my place together for as many of you guys as you want to bring to upstate ny. Ride's not that bad, Hardluck88's been here.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man!! i was in albany at the envy frenzy this summer with the caddy, it was an awesome ride with the top down! we went there to pay our respects to slowpoke with the lowrider van we did the interior in, RIP.we are always down to ride and travel as well. :biggrin: stay tuned!! there will be lots of pics and how to comming up :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 28 2010, 12:56 PM~16440664
> *yeah round where u live there is plenty of parking
> 
> i tell u what though the drive up to where cd blazin lives aint bad ither
> *


TRUE!! u going to make it up for 1 of richies shows this year?


----------



## jayoldschool

Hit me up. I'm in Ottawa, and I'll roll out...


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 28 2010, 06:59 PM~16442922
> *Thanks man!!  i was in albany at the envy frenzy this summer with the caddy, it was an awesome ride with the top down! we went there to pay our respects to slowpoke with the lowrider van we did the interior in, RIP.we are always down to ride and travel as well. :biggrin:  stay tuned!! there will be lots of pics and how to comming up :biggrin:
> *


no shit you guys knew that kid too!!!! small world bro! Fuck man, if I knew about this ride and shit I would've actually come out of the house! I was busy drag racin all last summer  Gonna be doin it again this year, but hopefully i'll have 2 badass cars this year. One for the strip and one for lowridin


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 18 2008, 02:57 PM~10681656
> *Here is a few more pics with top up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cars lookin good homie


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 28 2010, 06:01 PM~16442958
> *TRUE!!  u going to make it up for 1 of richies shows this year?
> *


yeah i always try to make it to at least one show up there, and its usually richies show, last year i got there like 3 hours early lol


----------



## cd blazin

I got everything i need and im all set up and ready to finish this conversion starting this sat! stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 8 2010, 01:53 PM~16549666
> *I got everything i need and im all set up and ready to finish this conversion starting this sat!  stay tuned :biggrin:
> *


Is it getting 90d?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 8 2010, 03:57 PM~16550812
> *Is it getting 90d?
> *


yes it is, not this week but in april when it gets painted.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 9 2010, 12:29 PM~16559787
> *yes it is, not this week but in april when it gets painted.
> *


----------



## STLGHOUSEKID

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 9 2010, 01:10 PM~16560767
> *
> *


i think its goin to look good


----------



## Coast One

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 9 2010, 09:29 AM~16559787
> *yes it is, not this week but in april when it gets painted.
> *


----------



## TRAVIESO87

bad ass build cuzz


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by STLGHOUSEKID_@Feb 9 2010, 02:52 PM~16561097
> *i think its goin to look good
> *


i like 90 kits on fleetwood coupes, but on coupe devilles i like the og :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 9 2010, 08:48 PM~16565443
> *i like 90 kits on fleetwood coupes, but on coupe devilles i like the og :happysad:
> *


It will sell easier 90,d :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 10 2010, 04:25 PM~16573488
> *It will sell easier 90,d :biggrin:
> *


sell!?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 10 2010, 06:05 PM~16575092
> *sell!?
> *


yup im going to put it up when its done, i dont want to sell it but if someone wants it..... you know how it goes!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 11 2010, 10:20 AM~16581331
> *yup im going to put it up when its done, i dont want to sell it but if someone wants it..... you know how it goes!
> *


 i figured this would be the one the kids got they could learn a lot from what u did to that car!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 11 2010, 12:20 PM~16582866
> * i figured this would be the one the kids got they could learn a lot from what u did to that car!
> *


true but i can build another one :biggrin: if it doesnt sell its fine with me!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 12 2010, 10:32 AM~16592113
> *true but i can build another one :biggrin:  if it doesnt sell its fine with me!!
> *


shit i wouldnt even let anyone else touch it, let alone sell it to someone.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 12 2010, 12:14 PM~16593453
> *shit i wouldnt even let anyone else touch it, let alone sell it to someone.
> *


its just metal with wheels!! u can drive it at richies next show.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 12 2010, 02:15 PM~16593952
> *its just metal with wheels!!  u can drive it at richies next show.
> *


 

:0 hno: :x:


----------



## cd blazin

I put in 2 days worth of work and got alot done. I finally got the drivers door glass to roll up and down with the new glass and mounted the new 1/4 glass. I decided to do a little more rienforcing on the door jambs as well and got the top hydros working, what a pain in the ass that was!!! i got 6 more days left to work on it and i might say f it and take the following week off of work as well to start the hydros or body work. pics soon!


----------



## 704 Sheen

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

this thing is kicking my ass!! :angry:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 17 2010, 07:18 PM~16644458
> *this thing is kicking my ass!! :angry:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Glass is in and done!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

now wut?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 21 2010, 05:30 PM~16680455
> *now wut?
> *


maybe his camera is broke :dunno:


----------



## LAC_MASTA

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Feb 21 2010, 06:33 PM~16680485
> *maybe his camera is broke :dunno:
> *


I got the pics, dude


----------



## cd blazin

Starting this Saturday I will have 3 weeks in a row off of work to finish this car for the summer! I got a ton of pics but I'm going to wait to put them till it busts out in may!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 22 2010, 10:25 AM~16960522
> *Starting this Saturday I will have 3 weeks in a row off of work to finish this car for the summer!  I got a ton of pics but I'm going to wait to put them till it busts out in may!!
> *


damn 3 weeks? they must love you where you work!


----------



## Pure Perfection

> _Originally posted by BigPoppaPump_@Jul 5 2008, 08:13 PM~11019507
> *I think it's safe to say that this thing Will NEVER be a trailer queen....  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE WORK BRO U DID A GREAT JOB :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 22 2010, 10:10 AM~16960906
> *damn 3 weeks? they must love you where you work!
> *


Fuck em!!!!!! I've gone about 10 years without having out a nice show car so now it's time!!


----------



## cd blazin

Started the hydros yesterday, looks good so far!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 24 2010, 08:37 AM~16983581
> *Fuck em!!!!!!  I've gone about 10 years without having out a nice show car so now it's time!!
> *


hey man lets not get hasty, a show car is nice, but its nothing to get fired over :happysad: i dont even have a part time job


----------



## cd blazin

i got a shit load of pics on my i phone, how do i get photos from the iphone to photobucket?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 09:11 AM~17683061
> *i got a shit load of pics on my i phone, how do i get photos from the iphone to photobucket?
> *


u dont have the interwebs on ur ifone?


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 08:11 AM~17683061
> *i got a shit load of pics on my i phone, how do i get photos from the iphone to photobucket?
> *


i send mine to my email,then i open my email and save them to my pc,then thru photobucket i pull them and copy and paste them here bro,thats how i do it,easy for me :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 3 2010, 09:15 AM~17683943
> *u dont have the interwebs on ur ifone?
> *


nope just wireless, there is no cell servise on it because im going to use it to control functions on my drop coupe!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Jun 3 2010, 10:06 AM~17684451
> *i send mine to my email,then i open my email and save them to my pc,then thru photobucket i pull them and copy and paste them here bro,thats how i do it,easy for me :biggrin:
> *


x2, thats what i do too


----------



## cd blazin

here is the set up before the trunk gets molded with fibre glass and stereo install, im going to change the batts around because i dont like how they look set up like this. i have a ton of pics of how i made the caddy tank and machined the blocks , did the basic setup install, and did the wiring as well. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

pic of the pump


----------



## arabretard

nice looking setup :thumbsup:


----------



## BRASIL

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 15 2008, 11:19 PM~9953563
> *Here is a couple pics of the arm rest that i dyed the same color as thr vinyl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did you dyed this?


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jun 3 2010, 01:20 PM~17686016
> *how did you dyed this?
> *


sem dye, i cleaned it with plastic prep and then spray canned it.


----------



## goinlow

insane build bro!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 12:42 PM~17684774
> *nope just wireless, there is no cell servise on it because im going to use it to control functions on my drop coupe!
> *



you have been hanging around me too long... mr over accesorizer..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 02:06 PM~17685498
> *here is the set up before the trunk gets molded with fibre glass and stereo install, im going to change the batts around because i dont like how they look set up like this.  i have a ton of pics of how i made the caddy tank and machined the blocks , did the basic setup install, and did the wiring as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how did those little pump head plates you made work out? and the tank plug reminds me of the oil filler on my harley, pop and twist


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 3 2010, 01:55 PM~17686276
> *how did those little pump head plates you made work out? and the tank plug reminds me of the oil filler on my harley, pop and twist
> *



i havent put the plates on yet but im sure they will work, if not ill make them work!! the tank plug is from a motocyle tank that i modified to fit. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 04:15 PM~17686459
> *i havent put the plates on yet but im sure they will work, if not ill make them work!!  the tank plug is from a motocyle tank that i modified to fit. :biggrin:
> *



 the one on my harley is a bitch to twist tho cus the seat is in the way... but its such a clean look!


----------



## 84on84z

:wow: NICE BIULD


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 12:06 PM~17685498
> *here is the set up before the trunk gets molded with fibre glass and stereo install, im going to change the batts around because i dont like how they look set up like this.  i have a ton of pics of how i made the caddy tank and machined the blocks , did the basic setup install, and did the wiring as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


different! i like it. :0 

look, he even has spare fluid storage! :roflmao:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 3 2010, 06:10 PM~17688498
> *different! i like it.  :0
> 
> look, he even has spare fluid storage! :roflmao:
> *


Thanks man! I wanted to do something different but use a basic street setup. This setup is just basic prohopper pro x series pumps witha custom tank used as a remote resevoir. I wanted a simple clean, cheap but custom set up.


----------



## CADILLACSAM

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 3 2010, 08:10 PM~17688498
> *different! i like it.  :0
> 
> look, he even has spare fluid storage! :roflmao:
> *


i think you 2 have my favorite caddies


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Jun 3 2010, 08:45 PM~17689696-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man! I wanted to do something different but use a basic street setup. This setup is just basic prohopper pro x series pumps witha custom tank used as a remote resevoir. I wanted a simple clean, cheap but custom set up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i just realized, how do you bleed the air out of the system with the remote tank????
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HARDLUCK88_@Jun 4 2010, 12:35 AM~17692517
> *i think you 2 have my favorite caddies
> *


thanx dude :thumbsup: 
i always favor the other builders that try something new.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 4 2010, 03:17 AM~17692744
> *i just realized, how do you bleed the air out of the system with the remote tank????
> thanx dude :thumbsup:
> i always favor the other builders that try something new.
> *


i got some things comming for my cadi, but i have to do a lot of mechanical shit before the cosmetic cus its my daily and i dont want to crash the shit lol


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 4 2010, 01:17 AM~17692744
> *i just realized, how do you bleed the air out of the system with the remote tank????
> thanx dude :thumbsup:
> i always favor the other builders that try something new.
> *


I bled it the same as a normal set up, I haven't had any issues with air in the lines.


----------



## THE BUTCHER

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 12:16 PM~17685592
> *pic of the pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## plague

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 11:06 AM~17685498
> *here is the set up before the trunk gets molded with fibre glass and stereo install, im going to change the batts around because i dont like how they look set up like this.  i have a ton of pics of how i made the caddy tank and machined the blocks , did the basic setup install, and did the wiring as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE SET UP BIG DADDY


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 3 2010, 12:06 PM~17685498
> *here is the set up before the trunk gets molded with fibre glass and stereo install, im going to change the batts around because i dont like how they look set up like this.  i have a ton of pics of how i made the caddy tank and machined the blocks , did the basic setup install, and did the wiring as well. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how does your tank supply the pump with all the lines running under the head?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 6 2010, 10:58 PM~17713216
> *how does your tank supply the pump  with all the lines running under the head?
> *


There is 3/8 npt bungs that I tig welded under the tank, I ran hard line from the tank to the pump head. I guess to answer your question the fluid is feed via gravity and from the pump head pulling fluid to itself. All I know is that I works!, thank god because it was a lot of work to have of failed!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by plague_@Jun 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17712230
> *NICE SET UP BIG DADDY
> *


Thanks pimpin! It'll all come together when I start slinging fibre glass and wrapp it in vinyl!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 7 2010, 02:40 PM~17718383
> *There is 3/8 npt bungs that I tig welded under the tank, I ran hard line from the tank to the pump head. I guess to answer your question the fluid is feed via gravity and from the pump head pulling fluid to itself. All I know is that I works!, thank god because it was a lot of work to have of failed!
> *


it does look real nice no question there i was asking because normally the tanks are above the head this way looks better


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 7 2010, 04:42 PM~17718395
> *Thanks pimpin! It'll all come together when I start slinging fibre glass and wrapp it in vinyl!
> *


hey brah, i know u got mad stuff floating on, but are u planning on any car shows this summer at all outside of the mass n/h area?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 9 2010, 11:25 AM~17737470
> *hey brah, i know u got mad stuff floating on, but are u planning on any car shows this summer at all outside of the mass n/h area?
> *


i was going to do summer slam in nj but i cant now. me and richie are talking about taking a road trip weakend to a show someowhere just not sure where yet. so idk yet? you?


----------



## goinlow

awesome build bro ! Makes me want to turn my 2dr caprice into a vert


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 9 2010, 02:13 PM~17737973
> *i was going to do summer slam in nj but i cant now. me and richie are talking about taking a road trip weakend to a show someowhere just not sure where yet. so idk yet?  you?
> *


damian and i was talking about going to the indiviuals show in NY also englishtown. i just am trying to see if we all can travel in groups to shows, even though we all arent in the same club, i kind of like to think of new england as an exclusive club all its own, and we all should stick together


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Jun 10 2010, 09:26 AM~17747889
> *awesome build bro !    Makes me want to turn my 2dr caprice into a vert
> *


Thanks man! If u got any?s just hit me up! I'd be happy to help!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 10 2010, 11:23 AM~17748860
> *damian and i was talking about going to the indiviuals show in NY also englishtown. i just am trying to see if we all can travel in groups to shows, even though we all arent in the same club, i kind of like to think of new england as an exclusive club all its own, and we all should stick together
> *


Ya me too ! I would love to do the individuals show! My coupe may be in paint prison then but I would roll with richie in the fo.


----------



## cd blazin

So enough of the jibba jabba! I got almost 400 pics to put up starting tomorrow! Stay tuned!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 13 2010, 05:36 PM~17775205
> *Ya me too !  I would love to do the individuals show! My coupe may be in paint prison then but I would roll with richie in the fo.
> *


i thought it was in paint right now? i have to do some searching stil and find out when the show is, money is real tight for me this summer, and if there is one show i want to go to is the indy show...


----------



## CADDY CREW

:thumbsup: SUPER BAD.


----------



## cd blazin

so hear is the start of the door glass install. I got a new pass side door because my other one had some filler in it and this one is mint, plus the price was right.
i had already made window regs from scratch but they sucked so i scratched them! i willl never justify time and money spent for something that is shitty! if it sucks then it sucks!!

as you can see i just started to gut the door so i had something clean to work with.


























gutted!


----------



## cd blazin

so no surprise on what went on here. I went to the bone yard and cut a window reg and glass out of another car that was similiar in shape the the cads stock glass. i also had to find a car that didnt have a window frame so that when the door of the car opened the glass stood up on its own. i skinned that door at the bone yard the long way and brought it home. after a zillion measurments and alot of trimming i grafted the new window and reg onto my cads door.
now i have dot custom glass for 50$. this took about 2.5 days per door to do.



























so you can see the window up and down. i also put tape and papper on the window to protect it from welding slag and grinder sparks.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im confused why you had to do this  did i miss something?


----------



## cd blazin

whats the confusion?


----------



## 4pump_caddy

completely insane build bro :biggrin:  I love the dedication on this build :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 15 2010, 02:40 PM~17793533
> *whats the confusion?
> *


how come u had to cut the door apart and weld in that blue section?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 15 2010, 02:36 PM~17794594
> *how come u had to cut the door apart and weld in that blue section?
> *


Did you read what I wrote? I grafted a window reg ang glass from a different car onto my cads door.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 15 2010, 09:09 PM~17798072
> *Did you read what I wrote?  I grafted a window reg ang glass from a different car onto my cads door.
> *


what kinda car did you gut 

just curious not much out there shaped like an 80's caddy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 15 2010, 11:09 PM~17798072
> *Did you read what I wrote?  I grafted a window reg ang glass from a different car onto my cads door.
> *


yeah but why? you said you made 1 and wasnt happy with it, im just confused why u made 1, then scrapped it for a junkyard one


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 16 2010, 08:31 AM~17802566
> *yeah but why? you said you made 1 and wasnt happy with it, im just confused why u made 1, then scrapped it for a junkyard one
> *


because the reg i made worked but not as good as i wanted it! so it went in the trash, it would of been more work to fix my regs than to install a working one from the bone yard thats already engineered. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 16 2010, 01:17 PM~17803787
> *because the reg i made worked but not as good as i wanted it! so it went in the trash, it would of been more work to fix my regs than to install a working one from the bone yard thats already engineered. :biggrin:
> *


why did you have to make a regulator?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 16 2010, 01:06 PM~17804713
> *why did you have to make a regulator?
> *


because a caddy has a widow frame when you open the door, i cut that off so now the factory glass wouldnt hold the window up. 
this set up will hold the window up.


----------



## cd blazin

here is a pic of the were i welded the two pieces together, it kinda sucks to weld this sheet metal together because it is really thin.


----------



## cd blazin

this is a pic of the lip where the factory welds the 2 pieces of sheet metal together that creates a lip at the top of the door for rienforcement.








i had to cut that lip off and wel the 2 pieces back together, i had to cut the lip off because it wouldnt allow my factory caddy door panel to go back on.








this pic also shows where i had to relocate the rod that allows you to lock the door, i had to do this so it would come out of the factory hole in the cads stock door panel.


----------



## cd blazin

so i then had to relocate all of the factory brackets and door handles from the stock cad door onto the new door skin and hook up all the rods so the door would lock and open from the door handle. Its all this little shit in a conversion that nobody sees that takes alot of time.

this is a pic of where i had to map out and cut out so the door handle would be mounted and have room for the rod to move.

















here is a pic of the rod comming from the door lock rod to the door latch, i would rather over lap them and weld them instead of butting them together and welding them, its stronger that way plus whos going to see it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 16 2010, 05:27 PM~17806049
> *because a caddy has a widow frame when you open the door, i cut that off so now the factory glass wouldnt hold the window up.
> this set up will hold the window up.
> *


thats what i thought, but i couldnt remember if the frame was cut or not... so basicallt the 2 windows seal like the windows on a hard top? glass to glass with the rubber on the back window..


----------



## cd blazin

here is the door handled mounted and the bracke that holds on the chrome bucket that goes around the handle.

you can see on the first pick where i notched out the metal so the door handle could index into it just as it did on the factory caddy door skin, i did thid by marking it out, drilling a couple holes and cleaning up the edges with a file.

















this is a pic of the door ready to be mounted on the car, it has all the brackets handles and rods in place and working.


----------



## cd blazin

here is a pic of how i had to cut the front of the door and weld in some sheet metal to create a smooth surface for a piece of weather strip that is going to go on. 
this is the area cur down and ready for a filler








here is the filler plate welded in and ground down ready for primer.


----------



## cd blazin

here is a pic of when i had to chop a section out of the back of the door. I had to do this so when the 1/4 window rolled down it would hit the back side of the door.









here is when i started to tack weld in a filler piece i bent around a spray can.









welded in and ground down and ready for top filler piece








top piece in and ground down.


----------



## 84on84z

:wow:


----------



## cd blazin

door and glass back on the car for a test fit and adjustment.
This pic is jumping ahead a bit because the 1/4 windo is already in, i will post up pics of the 1/4 window as well soon.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 17 2010, 02:18 PM~17816502
> *thats what i thought, but i couldnt remember if the frame was cut or not... so basicallt the 2 windows seal like the windows on a hard top? glass to glass with the rubber on the back window..
> *


exactly! :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hot shit doggie cant wait till u get it painted.

im working on getting a new axle for the caddie so hopefully we all can cruise down to NY or something this year...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh! also! i have a drivers side cadillac mirror with the temp guage in it, its for a cadi like yours w/o the digital temp control, you interested?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 17 2010, 02:52 PM~17816887
> *oh! also! i have a drivers side cadillac mirror with the temp guage in it, its for a cadi like yours w/o the digital temp control, you interested?
> *


sure!


----------



## cd blazin

my photo bucket is being ghey, more pics tomorow :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

brb w/ pics


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i really wanted to use it on my cadi, because strangely enough it reminds me of my old lincoln, but i dont have power mirrors. but i think it would look great on ur car, it does need a little bit of love though...

i paid 150.00 for it from someone here on lil like 4 years ago, and its been in my spare room ever since lol


----------



## cd blazin

So i decided to redo the top of the windshield where the header bow meets up tp the windshield. I had put on the stainless trim from a lebaron but after looking at it i thought it sucked and looked like shit so i decide to make it from scratch.

here is a pic of when i took the lebaron trim off, just a bunch of pie cuts i made so i could flaten thi area out.










i then cut all this sheet metal out almost to the windshield. I was left with just a thin lip of metal to work off of.




























now i can start to fabricate new curved pieces.


----------



## cd blazin

so i then marked out a piece of sheet metal that match the winshield curve and cut it out with a grinder.

i left the back edge flat so i could mark and trim it on the car once it got welded in place









here is the piece starting to get tacked in place and bent to a curve as i went, i had also marked and trimmed it at this point.


















more tacks.


----------



## REV. chuck

you have issue's


do really really beautiful work though :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

so now i was able to mark out the second piece and cut it out and start to tack it in place. I again left extra on the car so i could trim it off once it was in place.


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 20 2010, 05:29 PM~17840643
> *so i then marked out a piece of sheet metal that match the winshield curve and cut it out with a grinder.
> 
> i left the back edge flat so i could mark and trim it on the car once it got welded in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is the piece starting to get tacked in place and bent to a curve as i went, i had also marked and trimmed it at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more tacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 20 2010, 07:31 PM~17840659
> *you have issue's
> do really really beautiful work though  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: you sound like my wife!! lol she always says i got issues!


----------



## cd blazin

so after a shit load of grinding and cutting and welding and fileing i ende up at this point.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 20 2010, 07:35 PM~17840685
> *:biggrin:  you sound like my wife!! lol she always says i got issues!
> *


the top on your car looks better then any other factory top i like how it has the same general shape as the hard top theres no misshapen slope and considering your issues theres probably no hacked together bullshit that most after market companys do to convertable or other "custom" models they mass produce





its fucking awesome and you get to keep it forever cause youll never get what its worth from it :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

aftre som trimming and cutting i was left with this section that had to be filled in. I cut a piece out to this shape and welded it in and ground it smooth.









I found some lead in here from the factory that kinda why it looks like dump in a couple spots, guess thats why theres body filler.









and here you can see how i had to match the same shape as the lebaron piece so the weather strip would work as it did before.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 20 2010, 07:39 PM~17840715
> *the top on your car looks better then any other factory top      i like how it has the same general shape as the hard top  theres no misshapen slope  and considering your issues theres  probably no hacked together bullshit that most after market companys do to convertable or other "custom" models they mass produce
> 
> its fucking awesome  and you get to keep it forever cause youll never get what its worth from it  :cheesy:
> *



thanks! that exactly what i was going for when i built the rack, to look like the factory hard top. I will never get back in$ in what i have in labor in this car, but it may go up for sale when its done.


----------



## cd blazin

so here is just a bunch of random pics of the final product before i put a little fudge on it to make it perfect.


you can see how the door glass weather strip still meets up as it did with the old stainless lebaron piece. now you can also see the factory windshield trim and how it matches up to the new metal.

















you can see how the new metal mimics the old lebaron piece but is much more compact and better lookin but also still is weather tight.


----------



## dekay24

wow dude! im glad you showed all of those door structure pics. without those nobody would have ever seen all the work it took to do this right. :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jun 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17840880
> *wow dude! im glad you showed all of those door structure pics. without those nobody would have ever seen all the work it took to do this right. :thumbsup:
> *


i try to get as much pics as i can so if someone wanted to try this conversion on there own they could.


----------



## cd blazin

so after a quick thin round of fudge and a sanding its done and ready for high build.





























a pic of a piece of flat stock i bent and welded in under the new metal for rienforcement.


----------



## cd blazin

there is a few fitment issues i will have to tend to now that things have changed I.E the interior winshield piece i made for the old lebaron stainless trim is now 1/8 to high and i dont like how it fits. I will shave it down and rewrap it in new vinyl.

I also have to get some new a pillar stainless and weld and cap the ends so they look factory. details details details :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hahaha... fudge.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 20 2010, 08:17 PM~17841063
> *hahaha... fudge.
> *


never heard it called that?! haha! or mud? there classic body guy sayings. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 20 2010, 10:21 PM~17841098
> *never heard it called that?! haha!  or mud?  there classic body guy sayings. :biggrin:
> *


yeah my dad calls it mud, or butter, but i never heard fudge  you think that mirror is too banged up to make nice?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

is that a "leather" scented tree freshener?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 20 2010, 08:27 PM~17841138
> *yeah my dad calls it mud, or butter, but i never heard fudge  you think that mirror is too banged up to make nice?
> *


it needs chrome and some silver solder but it could be nice again, just not sure if the cost is worth having the temp gauge. idk ill think about it :biggrin:

and yes its a leather air freshner, i bought it cause it matches the interior!! same reason i got a carpenters 8 track, its got a brown and tan sticker on it that says the carpenters. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

thats it for now, i got a shit ton more pics but its alot of work to get them off the phone to photobucket to lil, more tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 20 2010, 10:33 PM~17841172
> *it needs chrome and some silver solder but it could be nice again, just not sure if the cost is worth having the temp gauge.  idk ill think about it :biggrin:
> 
> and yes its a leather air freshner, i bought it cause it matches the interior!! same reason i got a carpenters 8 track, its got a brown and tan sticker on it that says the carpenters. :biggrin:
> *


well if you want it 50 shipped and its yours


----------



## cd blazin

here is a stock lebaron 1/4 window regulator









here is 1/4 glass out of a 85 toronado hard top









this is a template of a stock lebaron 1/4 window










now to make them all work together.


----------



## cd blazin

i cut a piece of steel that match the bottom of the factory lebaron glass, this way i can adapt the toranado 1/4 glass on to the lebaron reg








here is the cleaned up reg with the mounting studs that i have to mount my plate to.










i had to cut off the factory toranado mounting bracket.








now im left with 2 clean holes i can adapt to my bracket


----------



## HARDLUCK88

stop making it look so easy


----------



## cd blazin

here is a series of plates and rubber shims i made so i can bolt through the glass









i cut a thin piece of rubber tube to go around the bolt that goes through the glass to act as a shim.









here is the assembly going together


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## cd blazin

installed in the car


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 27 2010, 03:45 PM~17899607
> *stop making it look so easy
> *


hahah! it aint that easy!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 27 2010, 05:53 PM~17899650
> *hahah! it aint that easy!
> *


never said it was, just said u did


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jun 27 2010, 03:56 PM~17899660
> *never said it was, just said u did
> *


its more head scratchin and trips to the junk yard and hardware store more than anything!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 27 2010, 06:02 PM~17899685
> *its more head scratchin and trips to the junk yard and hardware store more than anything!
> *


well at least your junkyards have yeilded you something. i ended up having to decide to rebuild my curent axle instead of get a junkyard one with what i wanted


----------



## rick383

tttttttttttt


----------



## droptop63

man homie much respect


----------



## cd blazin

here is the 1/4 panel interior piece im working on. I made this out of mdf and fibre glass. I re used the factory ash trash and i molded in a 5 1/4 inch speaker, i also machines a aluminun ring to go around the speaker that sits flush with the vinyl i wrapped this piece in.




















I tried to make these 1/4 pieces as low profile as possible so i can keep as much as the back seat as i could.

If you look close you can see a small thin piece of aluminum i machined and polished that is in between the 2 pieces, i like little details! The black and tan piece still had to be wrapped in vinyl.


----------



## plague

NICE GOOD IDEA, I MADE MY BACK SEAT BIGGER ALSO HAD TO HAVE A ARM REST AND TO FIT 3 PEOPLE BACK THERE


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey doggie r u gonna go to cadillac day?


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by plague_@Sep 9 2010, 03:45 PM~18526595
> *NICE GOOD IDEA, I MADE MY BACK SEAT BIGGER ALSO HAD TO HAVE A ARM REST AND TO FIT 3 PEOPLE BACK THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 9 2010, 03:46 PM~18526605
> *hey doggie r u gonna go to cadillac day?
> *


when and where is it?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jun 27 2010, 04:51 PM~17899641
> *installed in the car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice work bro


----------



## solo20

i got to give you props cdb lazin because you actually said what car and year you got the 1/4 window from most cocksucking sons of bitches wont give that info cause their afraid of future competion or give you the you figure it out response.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Sep 9 2010, 07:10 PM~18527262
> *when and where is it?
> *


79dmarchand posted the flyer in the ne cars topic


----------



## WestsideRider

Good work homie!


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Bump :h5:


----------



## dekay24

very nice dude. :0 
the quarter glass looks right at home in there.


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Sep 28 2010, 02:52 PM~18683194
> *Hey bro, would you happen to have any of the trim pieces for the vinyl top on the fleetwood. PM Me if you do thanks bro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sorry bro i dont!, mine was a coupe! let me ask my boy he has a parts car!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

i just spent the last 2 hours reading your topic bro !... this whole build is insane !... every page i read i was tempted to jump to page 54 and see how it turned out, but i read the entire thread :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18686047
> *i just spent the last 2 hours reading your topic bro !... this whole build is insane !... every page i read i was tempted to jump to page 54 and see how it turned out, but i read the entire thread :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man! i got a ton more pics to put up also. Its in paint now and then a full molding of the trunk! stay tuned :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 5 2010, 11:36 AM~18740999
> *Thanks man! i got a ton more pics to put up also.  Its in paint now and then a full molding of the trunk! stay tuned :biggrin:
> *



ttt for more new pics :biggrin:


----------



## undr8ed

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Nov 7 2010, 07:28 AM~19006487
> *ttt for more new pics :biggrin:
> *


for sure


----------



## cd blazin

quick update.

The hood, front fenders ,trunk, header panel are all in final body work and jammed.
The doors are off and are at the body shop. Every panel has been stripped to metal and built back up. Im sending the inner fenders and radiator support and misc to be sprayed as well.Car will be final painted in march.


----------



## Scrapin63

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 21 2010, 08:05 PM~19126599
> *quick update.
> 
> The hood, front fenders ,trunk, header panel are all in final body work and jammed.
> The doors are off and are at the body shop. Every panel has been stripped to metal and built back up. Im sending the inner fenders and radiator support and misc to be sprayed as well.Car will be final painted in march.
> *


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 21 2010, 06:05 PM~19126599
> *quick update.
> 
> The hood, front fenders ,trunk, header panel are all in final body work and jammed.
> The doors are off and are at the body shop. Every panel has been stripped to metal and built back up. Im sending the inner fenders and radiator support and misc to be sprayed as well.Car will be final painted in march.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cd blazin

I took the kids camping this summer and brought the caddy with us! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 21 2010, 08:36 PM~19127790
> *I took the kids camping this summer and brought the caddy with us! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EsePuppet

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Oct 5 2010, 10:36 AM~18740999
> *Thanks man! i got a ton more pics to put up also.  Its in paint now and then a full molding of the trunk! stay tuned :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: real clean man


----------



## plague

WAY NICE


----------



## KERRBSS

I just went thru this whole build for like the 3rd time. I love this car, I think I need it. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

here is a part build of the rear arm rest. I lost most of these pics but here is a few.









































































I tried to keep it as low profile as possible and as stock looking as well


----------



## cd blazin

the front hoses going into bulk head fittings. i loomed the hoses and heat shrank the ends to clean them up even though they wont be seen.


















I bench built the entire set up out of the car.



























all connection are heat shrank, soldered and labelled.


----------



## cd blazin

here is some of the rack work.









batt racks. all corners are 45s.



















im going to change the batts around. i dont like them.


----------



## cd blazin

pump blocks i made.









i cut these plates out with a grinder and a cut off wheel.


----------



## JUIC'D64

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

the caddy v tank i made and tig welded. installed a harley flush gas cap and machined it to match the shape of the tank.









push the cap in and turn. it pops out.








then you can unscrew it.

















painted cut and buffed.


----------



## cd blazin

installed in the car and working.....this was a shit ton of work to do.



















next the trunk gets stereo and full fibre glass with vinyl wrap.


----------



## APACHERX3

LOOKS GREAT KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:


----------



## cd blazin

door switches i used for the set up and put into the dash. I do wiring for a living so again, every connection is soldered heat shrank, loomed and labelled and neatly tie wrapped. messy wires make me itchy!



























f/b/s2s.

i wanted to keep doing little mods that looked stock through this entire build.


----------



## cd blazin

this is where the amps where going to go. 500/5 on this side and 2..250/1s on the other side. im going to hide the batts in the egine bay and put these amps where the batts are to clean up the trunk. This will also make it easier to mold the trunk and better looking as well.


----------



## crucialjp

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley602

BAD ASS WORK HOMEBOY LOVE THE HYDRO SETUP VERY UNIQUE AND THE SWITCHES IS THE CHERRY ON TOP


----------



## 1980cutlasssupreme

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 01:10 PM~19169004
> *installed in the car and working.....this was a shit ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next the trunk gets stereo and full fibre glass with vinyl wrap.
> *



this is sick homie. ur caddy is going too be super clean


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 01:14 PM~19169035
> *door switches i used for the set up and put into the dash. I do wiring for a living so again, every connection is soldered heat shrank, loomed and labelled and neatly tie wrapped. messy wires make me itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/b/s2s.
> 
> i wanted to keep doing little mods that looked stock through this entire build.
> *



that is fucking nice!


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 21 2010, 08:36 PM~19127790
> *I took the kids camping this summer and brought the caddy with us! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gangsta :thumbsup:
I've considered taking my caddy camping, never have though


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Nov 25 2010, 07:13 AM~19160051
> *I just went thru this whole build for like the 3rd time. I love this car, I think I need it. :biggrin:
> *


And i think you should have one sir!! :biggrin: I can build another one!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by smiley602_@Nov 26 2010, 04:42 PM~19169382
> *BAD ASS WORK HOMEBOY LOVE THE HYDRO SETUP VERY UNIQUE AND THE SWITCHES IS THE CHERRY ON TOP
> *


:rofl: X2 cops going to be like " I seen you hitting switches" 


:rofl: You- "My switches are mounted in the truck" :dunno: "See Look"



:rofl: :rofl: Cops like this - 



:rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Tage

You do some very nice work bro! Ill be checking this build out more often! :biggrin:


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Nov 26 2010, 12:35 PM~19168794-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to keep it as low profile as possible and as stock looking as well
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> love it dude, it looks like it belongs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cd [email protected] 26 2010, 01:10 PM~19169004
> *installed in the car and working.....this was a shit ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next the trunk gets stereo and full fibre glass with vinyl wrap.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i like the way you think, new things like this is what keeps lowriding moving forward.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 01:14 PM~19169035
> *door switches i used for the set up and put into the dash. I do wiring for a living so again, every connection is soldered heat shrank, loomed and labelled and neatly tie wrapped. messy wires make me itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/b/s2s.
> 
> i wanted to keep doing little mods that looked stock through this entire build.
> *


great idea. :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 03:14 PM~19169035
> *door switches i used for the set up and put into the dash. I do wiring for a living so again, every connection is soldered heat shrank, loomed and labelled and neatly tie wrapped. messy wires make me itchy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/b/s2s.
> 
> i wanted to keep doing little mods that looked stock through this entire build.
> *


can i just drive my cadi up there and you rewire it for me? pretty please? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Dec 2 2010, 11:54 AM~19219309
> *can i just drive my cadi up there and you rewire it for me? pretty please?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


def! hit me up with your phone nmbr, i got to get those 90s parts from ya so i can spray them!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 29 2010, 05:56 PM~19192401
> *:rofl: X2 cops going to be like " I seen you hitting switches"
> :rofl: You- "My switches are mounted in the truck" :dunno: "See Look"
> :rofl: :rofl: Cops like this -
> :rofl: :rofl: :biggrin:
> *


bwahahahaah! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

thanks for the good words boys!..... ill take some pics of the paint process this weekend.
i know we have all seen a car get stripped to metal a million times and built back up to being painted, but i might as well take pics and post them!


----------



## doctahouse

:wow: The tank idea is a really nice touch!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 2 2010, 06:19 PM~19221100
> *def!  hit me up with your phone nmbr, i got to get those 90s parts from ya so i can spray them!
> *


----------



## arabretard

love that trunk setup. completely original and very well executed. keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## RdnLow63

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 11:35 AM~19168794
> *here is a part build of the rear arm rest. I lost most of these pics but here is a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to keep it as low profile as possible and as stock looking as well
> *


nice... i like it alot... im planning to make custom rear armrests for my 63, looks better than just throwing some speakers in the parcel shelf


----------



## 84on84z

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 02:35 PM~19168794
> *here is a part build of the rear arm rest. I lost most of these pics but here is a few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to keep it as low profile as possible and as stock looking as well
> *


do you need some inner sweeps bro for your quarter windows??


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 7 2010, 06:22 PM~19266033
> *do you need some inner sweeps bro for your quarter windows??
> *


i made some out of the sweeps on the door panel, i had an extra set, even has the stainless trim. :biggrin: 


The entire car will be in the paint shop tomorrow mourning. should be out by march early april.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19363229
> *i made some out of the sweeps on the door panel, i had an extra set, even has the stainless trim. :biggrin:
> The entire car will be in the paint shop tomorrow mourning. should be out by march early april.
> *



wow, thats forever from now!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 18 2010, 09:34 PM~19363229
> *i made some out of the sweeps on the door panel, i had an extra set, even has the stainless trim. :biggrin:
> The entire car will be in the paint shop tomorrow mourning. should be out by march early april.
> *


thats cool bro just checking


----------



## cd blazin

Got some body work pics.

found some rot in the pass side door.
so i cut out a 14 inch section.

















so i cut a fresh piece of sheet metal and tig welded it in.


















here is how the sheet metal butted up to each other beore welding


----------



## cd blazin

i left some over hang so i could cut it to shape tracing the piec i cut out.









flipped the door over and hammered anew seem.








all set and welded









then the door got stripped to metal and body work


----------



## cd blazin

then we rehung the door to get the door gap on point.

This door was off of a fleetwood brougham and it fit like shit! the back edge was abot 3/16 high so i had to cut and bang and reweld to get the top door section to be the same height as the 1/4 panel









after grinding and filling a few times it was perfect.

















the end result


----------



## cd blazin

so the trunk is in high build and guide coat and jammed, it was also brought to bare metal.


----------



## cd blazin

header panel is in high build and jammed as well.
















even jammed the underside as well


----------



## cd blazin

off to my boys body shop









1/4 down to metal and started the build up


----------



## cd blazin

drivers side 1/4








pretty much a full skim and long board, itll be str8!


----------



## cd blazin

today i pulled the rest of the interior, the top and the rear bumpers and fillers so my body man can do work.


----------



## cd blazin

a little out of order but here is the wiring for the hood ornament.


----------



## cd blazin

and here is the top section of the 1/4 interior panel im working on.

























i cut the chrome piec down to look factory and have two nice looking ends instead of just chopping it and having a raw edge.


----------



## cd blazin

ill get some more pics soon! the hood has been brought to bare metal and built back up and is jammed, same goes for the 90,s fenders.


----------



## cd blazin

some more progress pics.
the 1/4s are in first round of primer and the passenger door is in final prime.
we also filled in the pockets in the jambs and did a little molding of them.


----------



## caddyking

:drama: 

you goin to 90 out the interior eventually?


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 23 2011, 01:57 PM~19675372
> *some more progress pics.
> the 1/4s are in first round of primer and the passenger door is in final prime.
> we also filled in the pockets in the jambs and did a little molding of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  Lookin good!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Jan 23 2011, 07:57 PM~19677172
> *:drama:
> 
> you goin to 90 out the interior eventually?
> *


i dont know yet, i had the stock seats redone in the stock pattern already . If i do pillow tops ill change the color of the seats to brown micro fibre and do a micro fibre rug and head liner too.


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking good sir


----------



## supersporting88

This is one of my cars. I know you are probably not building it for a magazine, but you should have no problem getting it featured :thumbsup:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: damm just read this whole topic awsome work great car can't wait to see you finish it again!....lol


----------



## phxmarlo

just read this whole topic to this is off the hook nothing boring about this. u guys do some GREAT!!!!!!!!!work keep it up


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 23 2011, 08:23 PM~19677439
> *i dont know yet, i had the stock seats redone in the stock pattern already . If i do pillow tops ill change the color of the seats to brown micro fibre and do a micro fibre rug and head liner too.
> *


you made it back from vegas


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by cd blazin+Jan 2 2011, 04:36 PM~19483255-->
> 
> 
> 
> today i pulled the rest of the interior, the top and the rear bumpers and fillers so my body man can do work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cd blazin_@Jan 23 2011, 03:57 PM~19675372
> *some more progress pics.
> the 1/4s are in first round of primer and the passenger door is in final prime.
> we also filled in the pockets in the jambs and did a little molding of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Not cutting any corners I see :thumbsup: 
Can't wait to see this one finished, you've already done a hell of a job


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 23 2011, 10:48 PM~19678946
> *you made it back from vegas
> *


ya i made it back...and alive! its crazy out there man! :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

thanks for the good words guys :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Haven't been on this topic for a while. Nice work bro! Bad Idea became a good idea! Looks official!


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 26 2011, 08:47 AM~19701454
> *Haven't been on this topic for a while. Nice work bro! Bad Idea became a good idea! Looks official!
> *


thanks man! after paint and a good season of driving her ill go your route and build a bad ass roller for her!


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's good to see a car converted on a level like this. Top quality work all the way man. I like the idea of hiding the batteries under the hood, will make for a much cleaner display of the set up in the trunk. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 26 2011, 03:36 PM~19704928
> *thanks man! after paint and a good season of driving her ill go your route and build a bad ass roller for her!
> *



:thumbsup: Hell yeah! Just get another frame and build it while it's being built u can keep on rollin! That's the route I'd go wit. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 26 2011, 07:02 PM~19706145
> *It's good to see a car converted on a level like this. Top quality work all the way man. I like the idea of hiding the batteries under the hood, will make for a much cleaner display of the set up in the trunk. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man! even though it was alot of work to make the batt racks i hate them! ill move the batts and use that space for my amps for the stereo install.....after paint i will fully mold the trunk and build a custom enclosure as well. :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcoupe_@Jan 27 2011, 10:23 AM~19712014
> *:thumbsup: Hell yeah! Just get another frame and build it while it's being built u can keep on rollin! That's the route I'd go wit.  :biggrin:
> *


yup! less down time and more time to pay attention to details :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 1 2011, 11:59 AM~19755605
> *thanks man! even though it was alot of work to make the batt racks i hate them! ill move the batts and use that space for my amps for the stereo install.....after paint i will fully mold the trunk and build a custom enclosure as well. :biggrin:
> *


I've done the same thing before myself. Sometimes what looks good to our minds eye just doesn't translate into the real world how we want. Even if you left it the way it was everybody else would like it, but it would bug you everytime you popped the trunk. The gas cap filler idea was cool as hell to.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 1 2011, 08:16 PM~19760367
> *I've done the same thing before myself. Sometimes what looks good to our minds eye just doesn't translate into the real world how we want. Even if you left it the way it was everybody else would like it, but it would bug you everytime you popped the trunk. The gas cap filler idea was cool as hell to.
> *


i cant justify keeping a mod for time or money spent....if it sucks it sucks and its gone.


----------



## cd blazin

alright back to it......i got the next 3 weeks off of work to put in work on this car. i got myself and my body man working on it at the same time so im hoping at the end the 3 weeks its ready for paint. :biggrin:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 13 2011, 11:13 AM~20080536
> *alright back to it......i got the next 3 weeks off of work to put in work on this car. i got myself and my body man working on it at the same time so im hoping at the end the 3 weeks its ready for paint. :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## serve_n_swerve

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 AM~19169004
> *installed in the car and working.....this was a shit ton of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next the trunk gets stereo and full fibre glass with vinyl wrap.
> *


Man that is one nice tank, you are doing some great work.


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 13 2011, 12:13 PM~20080536
> *alright back to it......i got the next 3 weeks off of work to put in work on this car. i got myself and my body man working on it at the same time so im hoping at the end the 3 weeks its ready for paint. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADILLACSAM

This thread is crazy!! Gotta luv da pop-up Emblem. Very unique!! I want1!!


----------



## CaddyKid253




----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey buddy sorry about the mix up, some things changed my plans up and it was unavoidable, i stopped off at the sons of italy to give ya a jingle to get ur address, cus my dumb ass lost it somewhere under all the camping shit i had... i called richie and dropped it off at his crib. i was going to bring up the bumper too, but when i was strapping the cooler to my roof rack, the rack anchors ripped off my roof :\


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 15 2011, 09:14 PM~20101091
> *hey buddy sorry about the mix up, some things changed my plans up and it was unavoidable, i stopped off at the sons of italy to give ya a jingle to get ur address, cus my dumb ass lost it somewhere under all the camping shit i had... i called richie and dropped it off at his crib. i was going to bring up the bumper too, but when i was strapping the cooler to my roof rack, the rack anchors ripped off my roof :\
> *


no prob man and i appreciate it! ill swing down tomorrow and grab those fillers so i can squirt them. thanks again


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 15 2011, 11:16 PM~20101118
> *no prob man and i appreciate it! ill swing down tomorrow and grab those fillers so i can squirt them. thanks again
> *


i was going to try to take off the bumper strips too, but i didnt want to ruin the clips :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin

i had to re do the rear wheel wells again because the first round of fab i did sucked and it didnt give the top alot of room to sit when it was down.i cut out all the old fab work and started from scratch.

the cleaned up and chopped out wheel well


















then i cut this piece of 1/16th and cut it to shape









underneath view









cut to shape


----------



## cd blazin

this is before i welded it in so u can see how it fits without weld, no gaps to fill.









then i started on the side piece where the tacking strip will mount for the top to staple to.








once that was in i could make a back piece










then i could make a filler piece to close up the last gap









after i made both sides i made rain drip rails out of 1/2 in angle that i bent.
i also made a flat panel across the rear and added bulk head fittings and hoses for the rear pistons


----------



## cd blazin

randoms


----------



## cd blazin

battery redo


----------



## cd blazin

these are the old batt racks, i cut them up and will use parts of them for the new batt locations. this way all this work isnt a total loss


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 20 2011, 07:29 PM~20137286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randoms
> *


how the hell do you eld that sheet solid like that


----------



## cd blazin

i cleaned and prepped the jams for paint,took me about 10 hours to get the years of crap and stuck on rust particles out of the jams. there was also a shit ton of that weather strip black glue shit all around the trunk lip that was a blast to get off! that shit was stuck to all my clothes and arm hairs.






















































this is a pic of the jam i took to metal because i welded in a filler pocket to mold the jams, i dont put body filler over paint so the paint had to go.


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 20 2011, 07:52 PM~20137577
> *how the hell do you eld that sheet solid like that
> *


 its 1/16th thick, once i tack it all in place it has no where to go. i also do the start stop trigger method on my welder. none of this metal is warped.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 20 2011, 08:03 PM~20137716
> *its 1/16th thick, once i tack it all in place it has no where to go. i also do the start stop trigger method on my welder. none of this metal is warped.
> *


i cant even tac weld without warping shit on sheet metal it seems :angry: 


why i dont do body work


----------



## cdznutz42069




----------



## KERRBSS

your like a super genius :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 20 2011, 09:29 PM~20137286
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> randoms
> *


real nice fab work!!


----------



## Low-63-impala

Im liking it, cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if you want help blocking or sanding, my friend mark has little fingers and a yearning to learn bodywork


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 20 2011, 10:07 PM~20137768
> *i cant even tac weld without warping shit on sheet metal it seems  :angry:
> why i dont do body work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 22 2011, 01:39 PM~20152147
> *if you want help blocking or sanding, my friend mark has little fingers and a yearning to learn bodywork
> *


i coulda used dude to sand these jambs! i hate doing that kind of shit


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 22 2011, 07:05 AM~20149708
> *your like a super genius  :biggrin:
> *


hahaahh hardly! im pretty effin dumb....if it wasnt for my hands id be dead!


----------



## hi_ryder

lovin this build :wave: how dope are those optima batteries. just bought another daily driver for 300 bucks and it had a new optima in it, damn battery was worth more than the car lol. :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 26 2011, 11:02 PM~20188866
> *i coulda used dude to sand these jambs! i hate doing that kind of shit
> *


my friend mark has been looking for jobs in the autobody field for awhile now. he started mixing paint, and now he wants to learn body work, and is willing to do the shitty work that nobody wants to do, just to learn how to do it.


----------



## cd blazin

i got a bunch of pics but im lazy :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 1 2011, 10:32 PM~20239265
> *i got a bunch of pics but im lazy :angry:
> *


 :angry: get off yer duffer!


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 1 2011, 09:32 PM~20239265
> *i got a bunch of pics but im lazy :angry:
> *



bastard..... ill post updates if you do?


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Mar 20 2011, 08:24 PM~20137221
> *this is before i welded it in so u can see how it fits without weld, no gaps to fill.
> after i made both sides i made rain drip rails out of 1/2 in angle that i bent.
> i also made a flat panel across the rear and added bulk head fittings and hoses for the rear pistons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a great way to do that drip rail 

damn I havent been on here in awhile...last time I checked in you were out rollin everywhere - top down! awesome work on the rebuild!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Apr 9 2011, 09:16 AM~20296914
> *thats a great way to do that drip rail
> 
> damn I havent been on here in awhile...last time I checked in you were out rollin everywhere - top down! awesome work on the rebuild!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man! i hope to be out by the 4th of july with top down........that drip rail runs all the way acroos the bac and down the sides, u know i had to poor a cup of water on it to see it work!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 10 2011, 10:28 PM~20306224
> *thanks man! i hope to be out by the 4th of july with top down........that drip rail runs all the way acroos the bac and down the sides, u know i had to poor a cup of water on it to see it work!
> *


vid? :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 11 2011, 11:13 AM~20310693
> *vid?  :biggrin:
> *


no!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

this is the new batt
locations, theres still 2 on each side of the trunk and they will be 100% hiden.


----------



## cd blazin

this is the new mount i made for the top pump, it fits behind the back seat.


----------



## cd blazin

i made this piece so the top never touches the pump


----------



## cd blazin

i then neatend up the wires that run from the trunk down the wheel well and into the car.


----------



## cd blazin

new amps..









rack for amps


----------



## cd blazin

amp installed.









amps wired


















you can see i made a lacing bar that connects the 2 amp rack...this way i had something to tie wrap my wires too.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

neato!


----------



## cd blazin

im now in the process of making this piece, this will cover my rear cylinders so they wont ever touch my top or have a leak and have fluid get on my top. this also allows the rear bow to have a ramp to go up and down on, if this wasnt here the top would get stuck on the cylinders on its way up.


----------



## cd blazin

i also remade this section of the vert rack. i did this so i can now roll the back window down when the top is up.....i couldnt do that before because this section wasnt deep enough, it wasnt deep enough because if it was it wouldnt fit into my old wheel wells/bucket.
i think it was worth the extra 2 days work for the functionalty of the rear windows

im also going to look into seeing if i can get the landau side light back on the top


----------



## cd blazin

because i remade the bucket i had to remake and lower the side tacking strip where the top staples to, i lowered it and mounted it further into the body of the car allowing the top more material to fold and not be tight like it was before.
because of this i had to unbolt the top from all the bows and have my boy sew on some more material onto the sides of the top.

my boy Von Stitch!


----------



## cd blazin

here is the new tacking strip i made from scratch instead of trying to reshape the tacking strip from the lebaron donor car, i figured it would be cleaner this way.

i made it out of 1/16th that i cut to the shape of the body and riveted on 2 pieces of 1/2 inch tacking strip.


----------



## cd blazin

here is some random pics.

metal work where the jamb meets the new sides that the tacking strip mount too .









also some randoms on how i tach thing to keep stuff straight or to mark for final cutting


----------



## cd blazin

sandblasted my hinges for paint.










sand blasted and painted the bracing bars for the rear bumper fillers.


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## gizmoscustoms

uffin:


----------



## KAKALAK

So where did you get the top from?? Like what kind of car???


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 05:07 PM~20339132
> *So where did you get the top from?? Like what kind of car???
> *


a chrysler lebaron, 2 of em


----------



## BRAVO

it just keeps getting better!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 14 2011, 10:30 PM~20341754
> *a chrysler lebaron, 2 of em
> *


I was wondering cause its a lot of work to do the lebaron tops. And it seems like hes going alot of metal fab work :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 10:16 PM~20342573
> *I was wondering cause its a lot of work to do the lebaron tops. And it seems like hes going alot of metal fab work :dunno:
> *


you seen the pics top up? cars beautiful top up looks better then the lecabs you ask me


im sure he will make ya one for the right price just dont look forward to seeing it real soon 


*arm rest* cough cough


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 15 2011, 12:18 AM~20342590
> *you seen the pics top up? cars beautiful  top up  looks better then the lecabs you ask me
> im sure he will make ya one for the right price just dont look forward to seeing it real soon
> *arm rest* cough cough
> *


I got to go back and look for it :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

went from 1 to pg 23 :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> HERE'S A COUPLE PIC'S OF THE LECAB TOP & HIS TOP .
> MAYBE YOU CAN SEE THE DIFFERENCE IN SHAPE BRO .
> 
> LECAB =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TOP HE MADE =
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: TO THE BUILDER . YOU DID 1 HELL OF A JOB BRO .
> I COMMEND YOU ON YOUR WORK , SKILLS , & DETERMINATION
> TO GET THIS BUILT :thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 10:16 PM~20342573
> *I was wondering cause its a lot of work to do the lebaron tops. And it seems like hes going alot of metal fab work :dunno:
> *


yes i used 2 lebaron tops, i made most of the rack from scratch though. i used the lebaron top mostly for the sides, bows and hardware.


----------



## cd blazin

the car is in final prime and is being put back together next weekend for one last final alignment before it gets sprayed, this car is str8 as fuck! :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 24 2011, 07:17 PM~20410432
> *the car is in final prime and is being put back together next weekend for one last final alignment before it gets sprayed, this car is str8 as fuck! :biggrin:
> *




:fool2:


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 24 2011, 06:17 PM~20410432
> *the car is in final prime and is being put back together next weekend for one last final alignment before it gets sprayed, this car is str8 as fuck! :biggrin:
> *



:0 I been waitin to see this


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 24 2011, 08:17 PM~20410432
> *the car is in final prime and is being put back together next weekend for one last final alignment before it gets sprayed, this car is str8 as fuck! :biggrin:
> *


We have no doubt about that !!!!!! In my opinion your conversion will pull more respect than a OG lecab


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 24 2011, 08:17 PM~20410432
> *the car is in final prime and is being put back together next weekend for one last final alignment before it gets sprayed, this car is str8 as fuck! :biggrin:
> *


those fillers worked out okay? i forgot if i asked...


----------



## EastValleyLowLow

:thumbsup:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 25 2011, 06:38 PM~20417774
> *those fillers worked out okay? i forgot if i asked...
> *


nah dude, the drivers side was cracked in 2 places and that after market one woulda taken me 15 hrs to get it to fit....its aight though ill just grab a set out of the bone yard...no worries! :biggrin: 

thanks for the good words boys!


----------



## cd blazin

the door jams, hinges, and the plastic around the trunk license plate, misc parts are all being painted today so i can put this car back together this wknd.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20433216
> *nah dude, the drivers side was cracked in 2 places and that after market one woulda taken me 15 hrs to get it to fit....its aight though ill just grab a set out of the bone yard...no worries! :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the good words boys!
> *


aw jesus christ... well i still have the front bumper at my house.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:0


----------



## Blue Gum




----------



## KAKALAK

so whats next on the ajenda..?? how about an 06 Frame swap :naughty:


----------



## KAKALAK

so whats next on the ajenda..?? how about an 06 Frame swap :naughty:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 27 2011, 05:09 PM~20433665
> *so whats next on the ajenda..?? how about an 06 Frame swap :naughty:
> *


06? how?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 29 2011, 12:14 PM~20447215
> *06? how?
> *


better have more than lunch money ............ the people that know..... know. If you dont know your looking a little stupid right now :cheesy: 






thats an off topic joke :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## cd blazin

here is the doors jamed and being test fit.


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## cdznutz42069

Thats WTF I wanted to see!!!! :boink:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 29 2011, 09:10 PM~20451023
> *Thats WTF I wanted to see!!!!  :boink:
> *


its the year of the coupes homie! its are time to shine :biggrin:


----------



## cdznutz42069

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 29 2011, 10:11 PM~20451031
> *its the year of the coupes homie! its are time to shine :biggrin:
> *




I can hear the angels sing....aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! :angel:


----------



## cd blazin




----------



## cd blazin

i got the car back ogether today and all lined up. hats off to all u guys that do this for a living..lining a car up from scratch is a lot of work!! this was my first time lining a complete car up from a full dismantle.


----------



## cd blazin

i started to block out the trunk. the car lines up pretty good,its not perfect,but, for a car that had its roof cut off,ad door from a diff car and a 90s front header panel and fenders it lines up really nice. im building a driver not the don ridler award winning car.









misc parts back from paint :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

Nice. Keepem coming


----------



## cd blazin

here is the door jam pockets that have been molded in and now ar in final prime and ready to paint.


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 10:22 AM~20447580
> *better have more than lunch money ............ the people that know..... know. If you dont know your looking a little stupid right now :cheesy:
> 
> *


x2!!!  :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 29 2011, 11:22 AM~20447580
> *better have more than lunch money ............ the people that know..... know. If you dont know your looking a little stupid right now :cheesy:
> thats an off topic joke :rofl: :rofl:
> *



whats the benifit? new motor and trans with better technology?


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Apr 30 2011, 07:44 PM~20455967
> *whats the benifit? new motor and trans with better technology?
> *


There is no benefit, its a OT thang in reference to that 06 Lincoln that was on here for sale with a frame swap 

Anyways, your caddy is coming along nicely, its gonna look reeeeal good painted :yes:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 30 2011, 08:16 PM~20456097
> *There is no benefit, its a OT thang in reference to that 06 Lincoln that was on here for sale with a frame swap
> 
> Anyways, your caddy is coming along nicely, its gonna look reeeeal good painted :yes:
> *


ahh i see, i dont get into ot that much so im out of the loop! thanks for the good words :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey man i feel bad about those fillers, how can i make it up to you?


----------



## cdznutz42069

:ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Apr 30 2011, 10:16 PM~20456097
> *There is no benefit, its a OT thang in reference to that 06 Lincoln that was on here for sale with a frame swap
> 
> Anyways, your caddy is coming along nicely, its gonna look reeeeal good painted :yes:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yeah what he said..... but he left out that the dude wanted 30+ grand because of it :0 :wow:


----------



## LacN_Thru

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 1 2011, 09:12 PM~20462139
> *:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: yeah what he said..... but he left out that the dude wanted 30+ grand because of it :0 :wow:
> *


:yes:
Also, it really was a 98 frame swap, he got rid of the 06 frame, dunno how those retards downstairs got that confused :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@May 1 2011, 04:48 PM~20460550
> *hey man i feel bad about those fillers, how can i make it up to you?
> *


dont worry bout it dude, ill just pluck some out of the bone yard :biggrin:


----------



## dirttydeeds

Going to b one bad lac homie keep pushing


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 2 2011, 12:14 AM~20462991
> *dont worry bout it dude, ill just pluck some out of the bone yard :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## cd blazin

quick update....the car is now completly jammed and blocked out ready for paint, i just got to make a date for the booth and buy a few materials and its a go. 
ill take some pics tonight when im there at the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 22 2011, 10:02 AM~20603167
> *quick update....the car is now completly jammed and blocked out ready for paint, i just got to make a date for the booth and buy a few materials and its a go.
> ill take some pics tonight when im there at the garage. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## flako

:wow: nice


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:thumbsup:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

:biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:wave:


----------



## cd blazin

trunk jammed


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

:cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## KERRBSS

:cheesy:


----------



## cdznutz42069

sweet man but wtf is up with your avatar? lol!


----------



## og069

:biggrin:


----------



## DEVINERI

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@May 23 2011, 09:39 PM~20613852
> *sweet man but wtf is up with your avatar? lol!
> *


X63


----------



## bad idea

the car is painted......i got a ton of pics!


----------



## L-BOOGIE

WELL WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR POST EM UP ALREADY. BEEN PEEPIN THIS TOPICS FOR A COUPLE FEW YEARS NOW. WE AIN'T BEEN WAITING ALL THIS TIME FOR A TEASE:guns: NOW YOU kNOW WHAT YOU MUST DO


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

finally!!!


----------



## bad idea

*after paint pics*

more pics of after paint.


----------



## KERRBSS

Looking nice....


----------



## OGJordan

I gotta say you've got more perseverance than most people I've seen try this. Most of these cars end up in the junkyard. You're doing an excellent job bro!


----------



## LacN_Thru

bad idea said:


> more pics of after paint.


:thumbsup: Looks good bro


----------



## bad idea

Thanks boys! its been a long slow road but the major part is done! now the trim goes off to the copper plater and it gets put back together over the winter.


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Thanks boys! its been a long slow road but the major part is done! now the trim goes off to the copper plater and it gets put back together over the winter.


going copper and chrome? that will be a nice combo meal with the root beer drink......


----------



## HARDLUCK88

any word on the trim yet?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Coca Pearl said:


> going copper and chrome? that will be a nice combo meal with the root beer drink......


----------



## OGJordan

HARDLUCK88 said:


>


Don't hate on the copper bro, I saw an all copper trimmed 61 at Bowtie a couple years ago, pretty badass


----------



## cdznutz42069

Badass!!!! :boink:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

OGJordan said:


> Don't hate on the copper bro, I saw an all copper trimmed 61 at Bowtie a couple years ago, pretty badass


not hating, that was my "damn that was a good guess" smiley. cus i believe the copper thing is gonna come thru... but a little different


----------



## bad idea

yes the trim and bumpers etc etc will be a combo of copper and chrome. i hined up a piece of copper tube and put it next to the paint, its a great contrast. 
now that summer is over i will just take the winter to put the car back together. i may even redo the interior to chocolate brown micro fibre pillow tops:thumbsup:


----------



## LowSanJo_Nate

:wow: Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Looking good...Good Idea


----------



## matttatts

OGJordan said:


> I gotta say you've got more perseverance than most people I've seen try this. Most of these cars end up in the junkyard. You're doing an excellent job bro!


thats what happend with my olds when i tryed this :banghead:

great job man! shits lookin nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

looks great can't wait to see it with the trim on:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> yes the trim and bumpers etc etc will be a combo of copper and chrome. i hined up a piece of copper tube and put it next to the paint, its a great contrast.
> now that summer is over i will just take the winter to put the car back together. i may even redo the interior to chocolate brown micro fibre pillow tops:thumbsup:


i like where this is going...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

bad idea said:


> Thanks boys! its been a long slow road but the major part is done! now the trim goes off to the copper plater and it gets put back together over the winter.


LOVE that look... Can't wait to see some of it on the car... :thumbsup:



OGJordan said:


> Don't hate on the copper bro, I saw an all *copper trimmed 61 at Bowtie* a couple years ago, pretty badass


Was that car ever finished?


----------



## OGJordan

Man, somebody told me where it was, but I can't remember......Japan maybe???


----------



## OGJordan




----------



## supercoolguy

nice!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

OGJordan said:


>


yeah buddy. something about browns and coppers... makes me think of when there was more style, like back in the 20's and 30's


----------



## cdznutz42069

A shot i took of that car.


----------



## KERRBSS

cdznutz42069 said:


> A shot i took of that car.
> View attachment 358175


 So beautiful


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

OGJordan said:


>


MAN!

I'd LOVE to know what happened to it... That car made me wanna start all over and bite his style... :run:

If you're doin your coupe kinda like this style, you're gonna be hurtin feelings from coast to coast... :thumbsup:

Question...

I was told (and saw when my parts were copper plated) that if you don't clear over it, it'll just haze up... Is that the case with this stuff?


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTT


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> *i may even redo the interior to chocolate brown micro fibre pillow tops:thumbsup:*




You should definatley do that!! I think the current color/pattern you have in there now throws it off too much. These cars always look better all one color, inside & out. Chocolate brown top & d' Elegance seats would really set it off!!


Also, if I remember right, I think you mentioned in some previous posts that you were contemplating doing a half 90 half 80's exterior? (I really hope not) Did you change your mind & decide on a full 90's exterior? :happysad:


----------



## Coca Pearl

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> MAN!
> 
> I'd LOVE to know what happened to it... That car made me wanna start all over and bite his style... :run:
> 
> If you're doin your coupe kinda like this style, you're gonna be hurtin feelings from coast to coast... :thumbsup:
> 
> Question...
> 
> I was told (and saw when my parts were copper plated) that if you don't clear over it, it'll just haze up... Is that the case with this stuff?


if you don't clear this. in due time you copper will be looking like the stat. of liberty.......


----------



## KERRBSS

More pics


----------



## KAKALAK

yeah you got to clear right away, shit tarnishes quick


----------



## bad idea

the car will go all brown copper and chrome, chocolate brown micro fibre interior and chocolate brown top, side mouldings i may do in flat chocolate brown. rims will be copper and the paint color with chrome. the car is going to be full 90d. ive already tried to find info on self etching clear for the copper, anybody have info?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn even changin the top?


----------



## bad idea

yup, for now im going to look into dying the one i have but eventually ill have a new one made.....i just dont have the $$$$ in the budget for it this year because that top wasnt cheap. my boy did the top and it still cost me bout 2k.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> the car will go all brown copper and chrome, chocolate brown micro fibre interior and chocolate brown top, side mouldings i may do in flat chocolate brown. rims will be copper and the paint color with chrome. the car is going to be full 90d. ive already tried to find info on self etching clear for the copper, anybody have info?


alsacorp.com makes a non yellowing clear that bonds to metal for the exact purpose that your trying to achieve. Becarefull not to get the wrong clear, one yellows and the other doesnt. I had that happen to me, gas tank and rad. support yellowed :sad: Now I have to candy them to salvage them


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> yup, for now im going to look into dying the one i have but eventually ill have a new one made.....i just dont have the $$$$ in the budget for it this year because that top wasnt cheap. my boy did the top and it still cost me bout 2k.


yeah dood thats what im sayin, u spent money on that top... floss it for awhile, if you really hate it the way it is you allready know u can change it... either way you go i know its going to be nice, but you had a roll going with the tan top and interior, i think it looks really great


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> the car will go all brown copper and chrome, chocolate brown micro fibre interior and chocolate brown top, side mouldings i may do in flat chocolate brown. rims will be copper and the paint color with chrome. the car is going to be full 90d. ive already tried to find info on self etching clear for the copper, anybody have info?


on the rims i would say copper the dish and knockoff. with brown spokes. chrome nipples and hub.......


----------



## lil deville

Very nice build man...can't wait to see it finished up and back together


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

KAKALAK said:


> yeah you got to clear right away, shit tarnishes quick


:werd: to that... When the plater let me dip a few of my own pieces, after I dipped in the copper it hazed up in like 10 minutes...

How does the clear hold up when you spray it all over bumpers and stuff?


----------



## streetking

POR 15 also makes a clear for that purpose also


----------



## KAKALAK

streetking said:


> POR 15 also makes a clear for that purpose also


 I used the clear from POR 15 not alsa my bad.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G

bad idea said:


> more pics of after paint.


nice Lecab bro TTt good luck wit it look great so far


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## kingoflacz

streetking said:


> POR 15 also makes a clear for that purpose also


 good stuff?????? can you clear over gold???


----------



## HARDLUCK88

kingoflacz said:


> good stuff?????? can you clear over gold???


i dont see why not man, gotta stop the tarnishing somehow, right? maybe there is a specific kind of clear though...


----------



## BIGJERM

Nice build :thumbsup:


----------



## HustlerSpank

Looking good


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i dont see why not man, gotta stop the tarnishing somehow, right? maybe there is a specific kind of clear though...


 It is, make sure it says that its not going to yellow!!!!!! :yessad:


----------



## BigTexan

Man if this Lecab falls through I might go this route TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

BigTexan said:


> Man if this Lecab falls through I might go this route TTT


dont count on it. up here restos and builds always take longer


----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## bad idea

I just put in 2 weeks of str8 work. This car really kicked my ass! Should be out in may though.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I just put in 2 weeks of str8 work. This car really kicked my ass! Should be out in may though.


pics??? :drama:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i still have that bumper, do you want it or can it get rid of it? you at least want spare lenses cus i wont be caught dead with those ugly clear lenses on my shitbox


----------



## juangotti

Very Nice


----------



## HARDLUCK88

:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

juangotti said:


> Very Nice


:yes:


----------



## Def-Dee

great work:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

What an amazing build! I just spent the evening reading it, and I can't believe your level of skill and attention to detail. It is amazing how much your top looks like the factory steel top. If you were to ever do another one, would you just scratch build the whole frame instead of working with the Lebaron top? Once again, congrats on a job very well done.


----------



## BRAVO

Quality work all the way thru


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

c'mon, pics!!


----------



## carlito77

yeah what he said^^:werd::wow:


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

update?


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

custom made A pillar trim polished. i didnt just want a raw cut off piece


----------



## bad idea

this is what the factory door trim looks like, it has a notch out for the door pillar. i didnt want that notch out so i made my own custom trim.









the one i made.


----------



## bad idea

here it is on the car
















i sped it so it was the same shap as the door and would meet up to the 1/4 panel trim with the same size gap as the door jamb.


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

Everything ok? I have missed reading and watching your progress. Still one of my favorite builds on here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## bad idea

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> Everything ok? I have missed reading and watching your progress. Still one of my favorite builds on here. Keep up the good work.


Divorce will put a cramp on a project, she said she's going to take this car from me. I told her I'll crush it and leave it on her lawn


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> this is what the factory door trim looks like, it has a notch out for the door pillar. i didnt want that notch out so i made my own custom trim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the one i made.


nice!
luvin the attention to detail man. when your done, its gonna be better than an actual lecab.


----------



## trooper smith

bad idea said:


> Divorce will put a cramp on a project, she said she's going to take this car from me. I told her I'll crush it and leave it on her lawn


i dont know her, but i dont like her..


----------



## serve_n_swerve

From one Cadillac builder to another, great build.


----------



## REV. chuck

bad idea said:


> Divorce will put a cramp on a project, she said she's going to take this car from me. I told her I'll crush it and leave it on her lawn


sell it to someone close to you for a buck give her 50 cents


----------



## bad idea

id get more enjoyment of watching her reaction when her white trash lawn is taller than the car.


----------



## bad idea

so these pieces are from a lebaron but have been reshaped a bit and then wrapped in vinyl. The factory plastic sleeve that locates the tops pin was to fat to fit back in the hole because of the thickness of the vinyl. that stainless ring that is sticking up is going to be flush mounted in its place. its a 9/16 stainless gauged out earing.


----------



## bad idea

this is a aluminum track that gets mounted on the A pillar and holds the weather strip that matches up to the front of the door glass. i tig welded 2 pieces together and ill gring the weld smooth and paint it so its one piece. i didnt want a seam showing


----------



## bad idea




----------



## dirttydeeds

TTMFT


----------



## bad idea

this is when i was puttin the 90,s molding on. i didnt realize how much work it was.









i did something a little different and angled the end of the door molding and then molded the open gap to the shape of the door.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

t.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/ef807379.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

I PICKED UP THIS 81 WITH 80K ON THE DASH ALREADY 90D.
im painting it mary k pink with metal flake,white top and interior and giving it to my girl as a surprise.
the ca r will be callw...the unicorn.


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

bad idea said:


> I PICKED UP THIS 81 WITH 80K ON THE DASH ALREADY 90D.
> im painting it mary k pink with metal flake,white top and interior and giving it to my girl as a surprise.
> the ca r will be callw...the unicorn.


:thumbsup: I should do that for my girl when mine get done


----------



## dirttydeeds

Nice i engraved my rockers. TTMFT


bad idea said:


> this is when i was puttin the 90,s molding on. i didnt realize how much work it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i did something a little different and angled the end of the door molding and then molded the open gap to the shape of the door.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> I PICKED UP THIS 81 WITH 80K ON THE DASH ALREADY 90D.
> im painting it mary k pink with metal flake,white top and interior and *giving it to my girl as a surprise*.
> the ca r will be callw...the unicorn.




You mean the same cunt, who threatened to take the ragg?



Or you got yourself a new breezy on the hook already?


----------



## En Sabah Nur

dirttydeeds said:


> Nice i engraved my rockers. TTMFT



Well, let's just hope he doesn't do any of that on his.


----------



## bad idea

En Sabah Nur said:


> You mean the same cunt, who threatened to take the ragg?
> 
> 
> 
> Or you got yourself a new breezy on the hook already?


got myself a fresh new hen that is pink fleetwood worthy!


----------



## plague

Lookin real good daddy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I PICKED UP THIS 81 WITH 80K ON THE DASH ALREADY 90D.
> im painting it mary k pink with metal flake,white top and interior and giving it to my girl as a surprise.
> the ca r will be callw...the unicorn.


isnt that the coupe anthony was trying to convert?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

oh i also forgot to tell you, my girl bought a 88 fleetwood d'elegance with 99,xxx on it, so now me and my girl drive the same car now too. were trendy couples lol.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> isnt that the coupe anthony was trying to convert?


Yup, I picked it up off him and I'm going back for a 84 de elegance parts car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Yup, I picked it up off him and I'm going back for a 84 de elegance parts car.


damn son, ur crazy. if u have any extra emblems or badges or any trim pieces and shit, i have 2 cadillacs to worry about now, and hers is a d'elegance. any switches, or little shit you dont want if the parts car is going to the crusher, ill grab. hers is staying stock for the most part so i like to have spare electronic components and what not!


----------



## bad idea

Sounds good! I got a ton of parts already. The other parts car is a 2door though.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Sounds good! I got a ton of parts already. The other parts car is a 2door though.


whatevers clever, if it will fit on a 4 door and you dont want it ill buy it. i have some body work i have to do as well, her rear rockers are rotted and i need the license plate filler piece. if u dont want the bumper and its good, etc. what are the colors? hers is gray on burgundy


----------



## PAPER CHASER

LOOKING GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad ass


----------



## KandyKutty

u wanna sell the lecab


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I PICKED UP THIS 81 WITH 80K ON THE DASH ALREADY 90D.
> im painting it mary k pink with metal flake,white top and interior and giving it to my girl as a surprise.
> the ca r will be callw...the unicorn.


nice!!!


----------



## bad idea

my girl talked to my boys and found the paint code to my cadillac, bought me a iphone and had the case painted........i think thats the Rx for a keeper!


----------



## caddyking

Welcome back, any updates?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thats a classy broad hey!


----------



## hi_ryder

nice color......


----------



## CadillacTom

Nice whip...about to start reading this thread from the beginning.


----------



## DKM ATX

nice build


----------



## CadillacTom

Just finished reading cover to cover...bad ass, Homie. Looking forward to seeing her all cleaned up and on the street:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

My cladding is getting painted as I type this. We primed and blocked the pieces2 times and there straight! I'll get pics up when there done.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Dam homie your car came out nice as hell


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Body work, prime block prime block, sealer, paint and clear, now they get cut and buffed.


----------



## bad idea

I'm going to put up a few during the build pics that are out of order because....why not! It holds true to my A D D 
and lack of order in my life. 









Here is the the bucket I made for the car. I ended up carpeting up to the angle iron drip rail you see in the pic. The long oval cut out is so a part of the vert rack can fit into the trunk when it folds, it also is for the subwoofers to come into the car from the trunk.










Here is the ramp/cover that covers the rear hydro cylinders and allows the convert rack to slide and not bind up when folding. The other piece is the back of the back seat. It hides all the shit behind the back seat and also keeps any hydro fluid from the top pump from getting on the top if it leaks,same goes for the cylinder ramp. 









Here is all the covers etc installed and wrapped in carpet. Nice and clean and no need for a top well liner.


----------



## bad idea

Here is a shot of the inside of the windshield interior pieces, I took this so you guys could see how all these pieces line up and fit once wrapped in vinyl and installed in the car. I also mounted them with chrome plated Allen screws.


----------



## bad idea

Randoms


----------



## bad idea

Finally finally found a clean set of fillers! I had strip the paint off with 180 grit. There in primer now and will be sprayed next Saturday.


----------



## bad idea

I pulled my girls fleetwood in the garage today. It's going into get paint soon. I'll start a build up on it soon.


----------



## CadillacTom

Nice! Both Caddies are going to be slick.


----------



## bad idea

Primed the bumper fillers










Then sprayed them.




































We redid one of the front bumper pieces because we weren't happy with it.


----------



## bad idea

I painted my girls iPhone case today. Small preview for the paint on her fleetwood


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## dekay24

progress looks good, cant wait to see this one all together.


----------



## genuinechevy

One of the badest builds on LIL I just read the entire build all 70 pages. Keep up the good work homie. Keep us updated


----------



## bad idea

Cut and buffed.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for all the good words boys! It's almost there.


----------



## DEVINERI

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Spanks

bad idea said:


> I painted my girls iPhone case today. Small preview for the paint on her fleetwood


advice, when shooting this, shoot white on one side and black or dark pink or purple on the other side to give it that effect


----------



## jcutty

I went threw all 70 pages and I gotta say the amount of work you put into that caddi is incredible hands down one of the cleanest coversions ive seen props to you and your eye for detail


----------



## bad idea

Lil Spanks said:


> advice, when shooting this, shoot white on one side and black or dark pink or purple on the other side to give it that effect


Thanks for the advise. I tried this again with jut shooting the lite pink from one direction and it came out with more of an effect. 
But for a iPhone case I painted with buzz bombs that's just going to get ruined it'll pass!


----------



## bad idea

Thanks man! I'm trying to take care of all the small details.


----------



## bad idea

Started putting the trim tonight.


















And I put the door moldings on just to see how it will look. I still,have to polish the top trim and rockers before final instal.


----------



## CadillacTom

bad idea said:


> Started putting the trim tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I put the door moldings on just to see how it will look. I still,have to polish the top trim and rockers before final instal.


Looking good!


----------



## bad idea

So I do audio visual for a living, we often times put in control systems into the systems that we build for schools, medical...etc etc and we control these systems with iPads. I figured why not try this in a car. This car has a full blown crestron control system that will be controlled wireless by a iPad or my iPhone. The window, door locks, top, hydros, hood ornament, blinkers, headlight, wipers, horn....everything will be controlled.. I can even remote start the car with my iPad/iPhone. The iPad will motorized from under the 60/40 part of the front seat so that when its hidden the car still holds that stock 1981 look.


----------



## bad idea

The iPad has 3G cell service and I have a 4g mifi I can travel with. This men's that I can use the iPad to stream music, do navigation, it will provide video to the tv screens that I haven't posted pics of yet, am fm radio. If I really want to I can get all my gauges onto the iPad as well.


----------



## CustomMachines

real nice work bro, u got that eye for detail. 

keep it up! :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77

car looks incredible man


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

bad idea said:


> The iPad has 3G cell service and I have a 4g mifi I can travel with. This men's that I can use the iPad to stream music, do navigation, it will provide video to the tv screens that I haven't posted pics of yet, am fm radio. If I really want to I can get all my gauges onto the iPad as well.


NOT A BAD IDEA!!!!!!


----------



## bad idea

Put in some work getting the rear plastic pieces on. These bumper fillers suck to line up. I had to blow the wholes bigger with a uni bit. I lost the caddy hardware so I replaced it all with new stainless..

I even got a fresh new bumper from Florida.


----------



## bad idea

You can see I put on new trunk weather strip too. I also got some for the doors and the 1/4th windows too. I also ordered new hoses for the hydraulic top pump.....there for a lecabriolet, so now I have at least one lecab piece on my lechop.


----------



## BRAVO

bad idea said:


> So I do audio visual for a living, we often times put in control systems into the systems that we build for schools, medical...etc etc and we control these systems with iPads. I figured why not try this in a car. This car has a full blown crestron control system that will be controlled wireless by a iPad or my iPhone. The window, door locks, top, hydros, hood ornament, blinkers, headlight, wipers, horn....everything will be controlled.. I can even remote start the car with my iPad/iPhone. The iPad will motorized from under the 60/40 part of the front seat so that when its hidden the car still holds that stock 1981 look.


WOW...completely on another level!


----------



## Firefly

Awesome work, it's coming out great! I lost my subscription to this thread when they switched over to the new forum and just recently stumbled upon it again. I had some catching up to do


----------



## bad idea

Firefly said:


> Awesome work, it's coming out great! I lost my subscription to this thread when they switched over to the new forum and just recently stumbled upon it again. I had some catching up to do


Glad you found it.
I lost my entire old account when they swapped over.


----------



## bad idea

Got both bumper fillers on the car and lined up the best there going to be, had I got a clean set a while back I would of fit them to the car perfect or made a set of metal ones from scratch. I did a lot of shimming here and there to maintain the gaps best as possible. 



















I cleaned up the back up lenses and chrome bezels and put them on.










I put a good ol spit shine on my new rear bumper too.

















Eventually I'll chrome the spare front a rear bumper I have for this car then put these bumpers on my girls fleetwood. But for now these are def cruisable.


----------



## Boone

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

BRAVO said:


> WOW...completely on another level!


hell yeah!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Looks really good, great build.


----------



## bad idea

Getting all the trim, mirrors,door handles etc ready to ship out to LA for copper and chrome.


----------



## bad idea

Got a set of these on the way!


----------



## juangotti

Looking good


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

Your build is still one of my favorites. By the way, you mentioned how shitty your bumper fill fit. Have you (or, anyone) ever seen a source for custom made metal rear fillers?


----------



## DeeLoc

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> Your build is still one of my favorites. By the way, you mentioned how shitty your bumper fill fit. Have you (or, anyone) ever seen a source for custom made metal rear fillers?


T

there was a cat in northern cal that was making metal ones


----------



## weatmaster

ahh, it´s been a while....realy nice progress


----------



## bad idea

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> Your build is still one of my favorites. By the way, you mentioned how shitty your bumper fill fit. Have you (or, anyone) ever seen a source for custom made metal rear fillers?


Thanks man! I guess there was a guy making metal ones but I haven't seen them. I'd like to give it a try though!


----------



## bad idea

weatmaster said:


> ahh, it´s been a while....realy nice progress


Thanks pimp!


----------



## KAKALAK

DeeLoc said:


> T
> 
> there was a cat in northern cal that was making metal ones


Yeah they were 500.00 or so :fool2:


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Yeah they were 500.00 or so :fool2:


I wouldn't even do them for that cheap. I don't blame the dude.


----------



## superwidesec

first class job on every part of your build ! very surprised at just how well you did your top and the engineering and i'm a retired auto design mechanical engineer myself. keep up the great work , it's just shows that you young guns are smart , and can do anything you what when you really want to do it .i'm giving you a 10 out of ten on you work on this car! and i'll keep watching your build............ ! now back to work.


----------



## bad idea

superwidesec said:


> first class job on every part of your build ! very surprised at just how well you did your top and the engineering and i'm a retired auto design mechanical engineer myself. keep up the great work , it's just shows that you young guns are smart , and can do anything you what when you really want to do it .i'm giving you a 10 out of ten on you work on this car! and i'll keep watching your build............ ! now back to work.


Wow man thanks! I honestly honestly have no idea what I'm doing, I'm just not afraid to make mistakes and learn as I go.


----------



## bad idea

Do any of you Cadillac guys know if I can pull all the wood grain pieces off of my dash without taking out the entire dash?


----------



## dekay24

All except the glove box surround, it might be possible though if you remove the glovebox shell and have no ductwork for the vents installed.


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> All except the glove box surround, it might be possible though if you remove the glovebox shell and have no ductwork for the vents installed.


Thanks man! I'm going to pull them to go to paint and airbrush. Figured I'd ask before I brake them to shit.


----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> All except the glove box surround, it might be possible though if you remove the glovebox shell and have no ductwork for the vents installed.


I got the glove box door surround removed without taking out the dash. It sucked a thousand cocks but it was better than removing the entire dash.


----------



## bad idea

So I pulled all of the stock cdv plastic wood grain pieces today so I can send them to be painted the same color as the car and then have the wood grain airbrushed on.......i might try to go a little different on the wood grain. 




































Any body know how to remove this lock from the glove box?


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> I got the glove box door surround removed without taking out the dash. It sucked a thousand cocks but it was better than removing the entire dash.


so you managed to contort yourself in there to get at the screws. lol

ive never removed it with the dash in, but always thought it could be possible. good to know.


----------



## bad idea

I feel like I'm going in reverse!! 
While I have the dash apart I'm going to install a 3.5 mini jack hidden so I can plug in a iPod and a USB connection as well. I'll find a place that's real slick and hidden but accessible.









I pulled this clock out of a escalade bout 7 years ago. I knew someday I would use it so I'm going to flush mount it in the dash where the cruise control would of gone if this wasn't a poor mans Cadillac.


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> Any body know how to remove this lock from the glove box?


i gave up on mine, and ended up just masking it........... then just this summer it fell off! :rofl:
i cant remember exactly how it went on, ill have to look at mine again to refresh my memory. i think there was a pinhole release, then treaded off.
ill take a look at mine when i get a chance.


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> so you managed to contort yourself in there to get at the screws. lol
> 
> ive never removed it with the dash in, but always thought it could be possible. good to know.


Yup. There is one hidden screw that was a mutha fucker to get to. It was in the bottom left hand corner. Good thing I'm a skinny ass white boy to get my T. rex hand all up in there. My hand has a cramp like it was 1985 and I played 18 straight hours of nintendo


----------



## bad idea

I pulled my 2 Jl audio amps today. I'm going to paint the amps brown and copper plate the aluminum plates. I'll prob put a Cadillac emblem where the Jl audio emblem is sopposed to go. Anybody know where I can get a caddy emblem without a wreath that will fit over that machined hole?


----------



## bad idea

I'm getting really picky and pulling all the switches so I can clean and shine them up nice. If I don't it'll drive me nuts.





































I even separated all the plastic chrome trim from the plastic wood grain pieces so I can copper paint the small trim that will be shown once the painted wood grain pieces go back on. I wish I could replate this plastic. Is there a way? I know they chrome plate plastic model parts so where could I send these?


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I'm getting really picky and pulling all the switches so I can clean and shine them up nice. If I don't it'll drive me nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I even separated all the plastic chrome trim from the plastic wood grain pieces so I can copper paint the small trim that will be shown once the painted wood grain pieces go back on. I wish I could replate this plastic. Is there a way? I know they chrome plate plastic model parts so where could I send these?


First agreed about the switches, if you don't handle them now you will regret it later. 
In regards to the plastic there are several places that chrome plastic. Try shooting over to the model forum and run a search. I know they chrome plastic and it looks good. Great job on the BTW.


----------



## bad idea

I went to the pick and pull and got a bunch of vents. I'll clean them up and pick the best ones.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I feel like I'm going in reverse!!
> While I have the dash apart I'm going to install a 3.5 mini jack hidden so I can plug in a iPod and a USB connection as well. I'll find a place that's real slick and hidden but accessible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I pulled this clock out of a escalade bout 7 years ago. I knew someday I would use it so I'm going to flush mount it in the dash where the cruise control would of gone if this wasn't a poor mans Cadillac.


There is a Bvlgari clock on the newer models that I would love to get my hands on.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> First agreed about the switches, if you don't handle them now you will regret it later.
> In regards to the plastic there are several places that chrome plastic. Try shooting over to the model forum and run a search. I know they chrome plastic and it looks good. Great job on the BTW.


Oh yeah! Them model car guys are always thinking out of the box. I'll hit them up.


----------



## bad idea

I got a brand new set of cut to length dew sweeps. I got them longer than I need them so I can match up the door dew sweeps to the 1/4 panel dew sweeps. The factory ones aren't long enough.


----------



## bad idea

I found a mint set of door sills without any dents our dings from closing the seat belts in the door. I'm sending them out to be polished.


----------



## carlito77

looking good cant wait to see it put back together TTT!


----------



## bad idea

Some more of the pieces separated.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> There is a Bvlgari clock on the newer models that I would love to get my hands on.


I believe this is one too. I'll have to check.


----------



## bad idea

I pulled all the gauges etc so I can clean them before putting the dash back together.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I worked for Bvlgari back when this launched with Cadillac so I got a soft spot. Love the detail on your build, doing the same with my 1962 Cadillac.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> View attachment 583195
> I worked for Bvlgari back when this launched with Cadillac so I got a soft spot. Love the detail on your build, doing the same with my 1962 Cadillac.


Thanks for the good words. Post some pics when you get it done.


----------



## DeeLoc

why not get copper leaf for the plastic parts, small enough, just shoot clear over so it doesn't oxidize.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> Thanks for the good words. Post some pics when you get it done.


I have the dash out of the car paint and chroming a lot of it. Got some tricks of my own. Again I like to see where you are taking this build, all the small details that you don't notice at first.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I pulled all the gauges etc so I can clean them before putting the dash back together.


The font on my 1962 Cadillac is the same and I am redoing all the AC levels to read correctly. Do you know what the name of that font is? I'm trying to have it laser engraved.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> The font on my 1962 Cadillac is the same and I am redoing all the AC levels to read correctly. Do you know what the name of that font is? I'm trying to have it laser engraved.


Pm me the writing in question. I do a lot of custom work for a guy that works for a font company. He's helped me a few times so if he can't match it 100% he can get really close.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Here is what I am trying to do. The instrument panel on a 1962 Cadillac is a real dark brown with the writing in white, which was originally screened. Since I am going chrome on the dash and the color of the car is going to be teal. I am going strip away the dark brown, and repaint it candy teal, then lat the numbers out in a chrome reflective sticker or laser cut reflective plexi over the teal so it pops. I want to replace all the numbers and all the lettering in the original font.


----------



## bad idea

Getting a lil side tracked. I've been helping a friend out with putting a 472 into his 59 Cadillac.......some of you may remember the rear suicide door build I did a couple years ago, same guy.
Anyways we got to the point that no after market headers would fit for this motor swap so I volunteered to chop up some headers and make them fit. I always wanted too and here is my first attempt.

I figured I'd use a hose clamp to get a straight line around the pipes.


























































































Final product before paint


















This was the easy side. Ill have to find pics of the drivers side.


----------



## bad idea

Ok so I mounted this escalade clock into my dash today before the dash piece heads to paint.

Here's how I did it.

First thing is to make a piece of mdf the exact size of the o.d of the clock










Here's a mdf mock up clock



















Then I made a negative of this mock up clock by wrapping the mock up clock with tape,waxing it, putting it inside of a 4 inch speaker ring and putting body filler in between the two pieces. When the body filler hardens the waxed tape will allow you to release the mock up clock leaving a negative of the actual clocks outer diameter.










Here's the plug that came out of the negative.









I then glued the negative to the dash pieces, airsawed out most of the material so it's easier to route and then used the router to clean up the rest




















And after doing some rounding off of edges and final fitment here's the final product ready for prime and paint.



















Then I have to just trim one little tab where the cruise control switch would of mounted and test fit it. Looks like it was ment to be.


----------



## DeeLoc

that's real nice, looking way stock!


----------



## bad idea

DeeLoc said:


> that's real nice, looking way stock!


Thanks man. Should look good when its in the dash for good with the rest of the paint and chrome.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Are you going to change the wood grain to look like a different type of wood or keep the oak looking finish?


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Are you going to change the wood grain to look like a different type of wood or keep the oak looking finish?


I'm going to paint the dash pieces the same brown as the body and then airbrush wood grain back onto the paint.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> Yup. There is one hidden screw that was a mutha fucker to get to. It was in the bottom left hand corner. Good thing I'm a skinny ass white boy to get my T. rex hand all up in there. *My hand has a cramp like it was 1985 and I played 18 straight hours of nintendo*


:roflmao:





bad idea said:


> I'm going to paint the dash pieces the same brown as the body and then airbrush wood grain back onto the paint.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Awesome work bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Got these in today from roadstar Robinson here on layitlow. Good dude, good seller.


----------



## bad idea

Ok so I figured out how to release the lock from the glove box door. I've solved rubix cubes faster than this took me but I wouldn't be able to sleep unless I figured it out.

So here goes for any of you guys that want to paint your glove box door.

On the side of the tumbler assembly there is a small window where you can see a small silver key, this is the first key in the puzzle and is not activated by the glove box door key. This is the tumbler release key.










Once you push this key in slightly pull out on the chrome turn knob, this will then make the tumbler slide out to the next gold key, slightly push this key in and pull the tumbler out a little more. Repeat this until the entire tumbler slides out.



















Once that is out of the way there is a collar that has a hex insert, unscrew this collar and both sides of the tumbler casing will be free from the glove box door halves.













































There you have it.


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> Ok so I figured out how to release the lock from the glove box door. I've solved rubix cubes faster than this took me but I wouldn't be able to sleep unless I figured it out.
> 
> So here goes for any of you guys that want to paint your glove box door.
> 
> On the side of the tumbler assembly there is a small window where you can see a small silver key, this is the first key in the puzzle and is not activated by the glove box door key. This is the tumbler release key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you push this key in slightly pull out on the chrome turn knob, this will then make the tumbler slide out to the next gold key, slightly push this key in and pull the tumbler out a little more. Repeat this until the entire tumbler slides out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once that is out of the way there is a collar that has a hex insert, unscrew this collar and both sides of the tumbler casing will be free from the glove box door halves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you have it.


Damn dude, your releasing all the secrets! Figuring out the glovebox key is a right of passage for caddy builders!:rofl:

Good that someone put up the pics, i wish i had some to follow when i did mine.:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> Damn dude, your releasing all the secrets! Figuring out the glovebox key is a right of passage for caddy builders!:rofl:
> 
> Good that someone put up the pics, i wish i had some to follow when i did mine.:thumbsup:


This is like releasing excaliburs sword but for caddy owners!


----------



## bad idea

I took apart all the factory gauges and chrome trim etc and cleaned and shined up everything. It was a lot of work.


----------



## carlito77

damn, looks much better. small details that go a long way


----------



## CADILLAC 83 BROUGHAM

bad idea said:


> I took apart all the factory gauges and chrome trim etc and cleaned and shined up everything. It was a lot of work.


nice built ,details&tricks:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I dropped my dash pieces off at the body shop to be painted today. I should have them back painted and buffed in a couple weeks.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

You killing them with all the little details, and yes the small details take forever to correct.


----------



## bad idea

I got some .025 copper plate today and I'm going to replace the brushed aluminum on the ash tray doors, dash inserts and the door window switch bezels. Ill have the writing for the window switches re-engraved onto the copper so it looks factory. Here is the dash piece with a few copper inserts I cut out today. I still need to drill the holes for the radio knobs to come through.




























I think this will help tie the exterior copper into the interior a bit. I'm going to copper some other small thing in the interior as well.


----------



## redboy104

man do ur thing... tha caddy is tight


----------



## bad idea

Did a little more copper on the ash tray doors. I used a heat gun to peel the old sticky aluminum off the ash tray doors, traced it onto the copper with a utility knive and cut along the line. I then brushed the copper in one direction with fine scotch bright pad. I then double side sticky taped the copper to the ash tray doors.


----------



## plague

Like the copper, nice


----------



## bad idea

I'm going to redo these but in copper with the writing.


----------



## bad idea

Put in a lil work today. I'm really trying to make a show in march so every little thing helps meet that goal.

I'm sending all the trim door handles etc etc to be plated ASAP. I had to prep some of the hand made pieces for the plater.









Here's a piece of trim I made for the tops of the doors,1/4s,and package tray. 



















As You can see the middle of the trim is lower than the sides. That shit will bug me if I see it in the plating so I sanded it out.


----------



## bad idea

I also drilled the holes in the copper dash inserts for the radio to come through.


----------



## bad idea

I also got this 8track to cassette tape converter, it came with the car. Being a nostalgia buff I can't get rid of it.......it reminds me of being a kid and its pretty cool! I think it captures a period in time.




















Seeing shit like this makes my day.


----------



## carlito77

thats a good idea Bad Idea, thats going to look real clean..


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for all the good comments boys!


----------



## bad idea

I bought this today. I'm going to try and leave it alone............bwahaha!


















With the shorties!


----------



## MEGAKRON

Really kewl build. Been workin on mine for manny years now its on its 3rd time build.


----------



## low4ever

Everything is looking real clean, bad idea:thumbsup:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> I bought this today. I'm going to try and leave it alone............bwahaha!


Oh hell naw, that's a wide-body 'vert just waiting to happen! "_Bad Idea Take Two_" The still under warranty edition.


----------



## Centillac

I'M SPEECHLESS ALL I CAN SAY IS DAM I JUST WENT THREW ALL 74 PAGES I HAVE TO GIVE U LOTS OF PROPS WITH THIS BUILD FROM THE CONVERSION TO DROP TOP TO THE TRUNK PAINT SOUND SYSTEM AND ALL THE DETAILS TO EVERYTHING IT JUST TAKES LOTS OF TIME MONEY AND MOST OF ALL THINKING. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FINISH PRODUCT. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL GOOD MOTIVATION.


----------



## bad idea

En Sabah Nur said:


> Oh hell naw, that's a wide-body 'vert just waiting to happen! "_Bad Idea Take Two_" The still under warranty edition.


Haha this dude knows what's up! Vdwrty would make a good license plate for it. Or now that I'm divorced and pay a grip in child support ill call the car "missed payment" lol


----------



## bad idea

Centillac said:


> I'M SPEECHLESS ALL I CAN SAY IS DAM I JUST WENT THREW ALL 74 PAGES I HAVE TO GIVE U LOTS OF PROPS WITH THIS BUILD FROM THE CONVERSION TO DROP TOP TO THE TRUNK PAINT SOUND SYSTEM AND ALL THE DETAILS TO EVERYTHING IT JUST TAKES LOTS OF TIME MONEY AND MOST OF ALL THINKING. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK CAN'T WAIT FOR THE FINISH PRODUCT. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL GOOD MOTIVATION.


Thanks brother!


----------



## SANTO_DIABLO

Great build! :wow:


----------



## bad idea

Got my dash pieces back from paint. Ill get some more detailed pics today. Here's a couple for now.


----------



## bad idea

Here's some more pics

Amps


















Head light switch









8track knobs










Glove box door....without the lock! 










Hood ornament pieces.



















Window switch bezels.


















Clock bezel










With clock





























Rear bumper filler


----------



## bad idea

Somehow a pic of my girl ended up in there!


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Maaaaan, don't even front, you just wanted to floss that young top shelf ass that your bangin' now. Props, my dude. Now I don't know if I envy you more for your rides or ol' lady.


----------



## bad idea

En Sabah Nur said:


> Maaaaan, don't even front, you just wanted to floss that young top shelf ass that your bangin' now. Props, my dude. Now I don't know if I envy you more for your rides or ol' lady.


Haha she's been on the hook for a while now!shes def a bad bish so imma hang onto her. Thanks for the good words mang!


----------



## bad idea

I got the clock all wired in. I had to find a constant 12v, a illumination wire and a ground. I was able to tap into all these on the headlight switch. 



























I killed the lights in the garage so you can see the clocks illumination.


----------



## bad idea

I pulled the gas,brake and e brake pedal and ran them through a couple rounds of the dish washer. Dirt was like coming out of the pores of the rubber. Probably from years of being stepped on.

I'm sending out the stainless trim to be polished too.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Somehow a pic of my girl ended up in there!


lol right click save


----------



## bad idea

I decided to put a 3.5mm mini stereo connection in the dash semi hidden. This is si I can jack any iPod,iPad etc etc into the stereo system. Since I already have the 8track going into the aux imput of the ken wood head unit I have to use this imput twice. The correct way to use two sources into one imput is to put a 10k ohm resister in line post imput. This keeps from one source of audio being fed into the output of another audio source and burning out the output. It's called audio summing. There is a 10 to 1 audio impedance mismatch in audio devices...I.E.. the out put of the 8 track is 1000ohms and the imput of the aux imput of the kenwwod head unit is 10k ohms. This keeps the voltage of the audio flowing in a direction.....hence the reason I put a 10k ohm resister in the audios path.

Sorry for the boring ass audio lesson but its what I do for a living so its what I know.

Here's how I did it.
Here's the line out converter from the 8track......it turn high level audio (wattage) into low level audio (voltage) about 5v or -10dbv









This will be the first imput into the 10k resister. I have one 10k resister for each channel left and right.









The second imput of the 10k resister is the new imput I put in the dash for a iPod.










Imput A is the 8 track,imput B is the aux iPod, output D goes into the aux imput of my head unit.


























This is a chassis mount iPod connection. I drilled a small hole in the dash surround and threaded it into the plastic. It sits flush with the surface so it's hardley seen. 

















From the front


----------



## bad idea

This is what comes out of the factory 8track


----------



## carlito77

damn...very nice man


----------



## bad idea

carlito77 said:


> damn...very nice man


Thanks man!


----------



## BRAVO

nop notch work...details details details


----------



## KAKALAK

BRAVO said:


> nop notch work...details details details


yup yup no ****


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

BRAVO said:


> Top notch work...details details details


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I took the last week in January off to try and smash some of this car out. Lots of pics of some final product coming soon.


----------



## bad idea

I flush mounted a USB connection into the dash bezel. This way I can plug in a iPod, iPhone or thumb drive and have them hawt beats bump through the system





































I'm going to come up with something to clean up around the 3.5 mini imput jack.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I flush mounted a USB connection into the dash bezel. This way I can plug in a iPod, iPhone or thumb drive and have them hawt beats bump through the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to come up with something to clean up around the 3.5 mini imput jack.


nice!!


----------



## bad idea

Might be hard to see but I added some copper trim to the dash.


----------



## DEVINERI

Looks great man !!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> Might be hard to see but I added some copper trim to the dash.


All the small details, looking good.


----------



## GrammarNinja

Excellent excellent build. Just a beautiful car. My one gripe.........it's input, not imput


----------



## KAKALAK

:facepalm:


----------



## bad idea

GrammarNinja said:


> Excellent excellent build. Just a beautiful car. My one gripe.........it's input, not imput


Thanks for the compliment. You have come to the best forum on the interwebz if you want to floss your spelling skillz! But these guys will be the first to tell you to go kick rocks!


----------



## Skim

bad idea said:


> I flush mounted a USB connection into the dash bezel. This way I can plug in a iPod, iPhone or thumb drive and have them hawt beats bump through the system
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to come up with something to clean up around the 3.5 mini imput jack.


oh shit great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Great touches. Between the escalade clock to the USB plug. Youve done such a good job, a lot of your innovations will go unnoticed cause you made it look like it was always there!

:thumbsup:


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## HARDLUCK88

glad i didnt have to search 4 ur topic! havent checked in for awhile i had a buncha shit to catch up on, lmk when u are gona take it to a show i wana come see that shit!


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the comments boys!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> glad i didnt have to search 4 ur topic! havent checked in for awhile i had a buncha shit to catch up on, lmk when u are gona take it to a show i wana come see that shit!


It'll be at the Boston world of wheels show in march. Come down and bullshit with us


----------



## bad idea

Mocking up the pump head. I had to add these lines into the pump head so that when the pump head is in action the oil that normally comes out of the weep holes from the internal needle bearings, that oil has a place to go. There's no pressure behind the oil so I figured I'd use copper lines and chrome plate the other fittings. The oil will return back into the caddy V tank. I had to drill and tap the pump head and a 3/8 by 3/8 npt female to female fitting. A #6 an fitting will then carry that fluid back to the V tank. 

I like how it looks, it def different!


----------



## bad idea

Scuffed up the back of the dash pieces before plastic epoxying them back together.





































Glued and clamped.




























All dried and ready to install


----------



## bad idea

I cleared the copper inserts for the ash tray door inserts and dbl side taped them to the doors.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I cleared the copper inserts for the ash tray door inserts and dbl side taped them to the doors.


Man that looks better than when GM out it together


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Geez...when GM PUT it together


----------



## DeeLoc

real nice!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Lookin dope!


----------



## carlito77

very clean and original :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I painted this plexi plate that covers the front of the CD player in the glove box. Also painted the back part of the glove box door.


----------



## bad idea

I also had a 3/8 npt aluminum bung welded onto the custom plate on the front of the pump head.


----------



## bad idea

I took apart the motorized hood ornament assembly and painted, greased and polished certain areas for final install. I decided I'll post pics of how I made this fucking contraption because if one one you guys wants to try it be my guest! I have over 100 hours into the design and build of it. Let me up load the pics to photo bucket and ill post them.


----------



## bad idea

I finished sanding down the custom trim I made. I sanded to 600grit for the chrome plater.









Here is the A pillar trim that was tig welded and filled and sanded smooth to be plated


















After


----------



## DeeLoc

bad idea said:


> I took apart the motorized hood ornament assembly and painted, greased and polished certain areas for final install. I decided I'll post pics of how I made this fucking contraption because if one one you guys wants to try it be my guest! I have over 100 hours into the design and build of it. Let me up load the pics to photo bucket and ill post them.


werd


----------



## bad idea

Here is the 2 outside plates I machined. These are the main structure for the hood ornaments, wiring' switches and actuators. You can see about a 3/8 channel in two areas, theses are the paths the two hood ornaments follow.


----------



## bad idea

I wanted to polish up the areas that the hood ornament assemblies slide on before I painted everything flat black so it's not seen behind the grill. I put tape on the areas that got polished and painted the rest flat black


----------



## bad idea

These are the blocks that space the two aluminum plates apart. There made out of delron......it's what your cutting board in your kitchen is made out of. 










Here is the plate that accepts the hood ornament. It's attached to a series of brackets that are adjustable in every direction. It is also made of delron.

Here's the blank filler and its bracket system......it too is adjustable.










I painted these pieces but left the sides un painted seeing that they need to stay smooth and shiny to be able to go through there motions easier.


----------



## bad idea

Here is the spacers being bolted in so the two plates will form the structure for all the shit it holds





























Hood ornament up..........blank plate to the side.










Blank plate up......hood ornament down


----------



## bad idea

Ill take some more pics of this all built. Ill take some of it going in the car too.
The center section is cut out to let air pass to the radiator, that's why it's kinda big and bulky, figured I could build it strong with the center wide open and still have enough are to grab onto to mount this to the car inside the header panel.......that's a whole different bracket!

I know you where prob expecting something way fancier but this is what I dreamt up and it works, might be ugly and simple but it'll drop some jaws in action I hope


----------



## bad idea

This is the aluminum track that goes on the A pillar and hold the weather strip that meets up to the front of the door glass. I cut and tig welded 2 pieces together, filled and sanded smooth befor painting them semi gloss black like the factory would of. Now it'll look like it came as one piece.































































All painted up


----------



## DeeLoc

your hood ornament device is cool! Very ingenious. Can't wait to see this car fully assembled...its one fine ride with all the attention to the details.


----------



## bad idea

DeeLoc said:


> your hood ornament device is cool! Very ingenious. Can't wait to see this car fully assembled...its one fine ride with all the attention to the details.


Thanks man!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

amazing work!!! whats on bullet caps and fat whites in the background?


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA

Good job's i build a regal 80 rag with top lebaron in france


----------



## bad idea

Getting the hydros ready for chrome. Cleaned up the parts and did some final rounding over of parts before finishing them to 600grit for the plater.





































I knocked of this ugly lip on the block too. This is where the tank used to seal.




































All ready for copper.


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> amazing work!!! whats on bullet caps and fat whites in the background?[/QUOT
> 
> 47 ford. Highly highly modified. Ill snap some pics tomorrow.


----------



## bad idea

ILLEGALRDDA said:


> Good job's i build a regal 80 rag with top lebaron in france


Cool! Got a link?


----------



## ILLEGALRDDA

I not post in layitlow just french forum I will open a post


----------



## KAKALAK

Id like to see the hood ornament thing work :naughty:


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Id like to see the hood ornament thing work :naughty:


As soon as its in the car and the ornament is back from copper.


----------



## bad idea

My 7yr old likes to help with the car so that's what we did tonight.














































I hope this lasts!


----------



## bad idea

Here is a bracket I made to hold 2 bulkhead fittings for the hydros. I had to add a couple hard lines so I went this route since they'll be seen.


----------



## bad idea

Here's the bracket that holds the hood ornament assembly. It mounts to the grill mounts.


----------



## carlito77

thats going to look badass


----------



## bad idea

carlito77 said:


> thats going to look badass


Thanks man!!


----------



## bad idea

I put the glove box door and dash surround on today.





























iPhone plugged in via USB


----------



## bad idea

I built a fibre glass and mdf speaker box for a Jl audio 6w3 subwoofer to handle the lost bass when the top is down. It's wrapped in the same carpet as the floor.




























This speaker is longer than it is round and it bumps!


----------



## bad idea

Completed dash!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

nice, not many people floss the wood inlay cadi wheel, if mine came with it i woulda kept it


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> It'll be at the Boston world of wheels show in march. Come down and bullshit with us


awww yea thats gona be bitchin!


----------



## bad idea

bad idea said:


> BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing work!!! whats on bullet caps and fat whites in the background?[/QUOT
> 
> 47 ford. Highly highly modified. Ill snap some pics tomorrow.
Click to expand...


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> nice, not many people floss the wood inlay cadi wheel, if mine came with it i woulda kept it


I'm to Cadillac dumb to know what other wheels there are. I'm def not doing a nardi wheel. Nothing against them ,there just not for me.


----------



## KERRBSS

You my friend, never disappoint. Build is always on point.


----------



## bad idea

SIX1RAG said:


> You my friend, never disappoint. Build is always on point.


Thanks homie! Ill continue this build all the way through a rolling chassis to painted belly and puty the body on the new frame......ill keep the tricks flowing through the entire build!


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> I'm to Cadillac dumb to know what other wheels there are. I'm def not doing a nardi wheel. Nothing against them ,there just not for me.


im with ya here, nardi's are alright, but i just dont see the appeal of them?:dunno:


----------



## crucialjp

Love that dash!


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!!


----------



## bad idea

Boxed up 98% of the parts tonight to send to be chromed/coppered in L.A. just got to get a rigid enough box to send the fleetwood rocker moldings in. I'm kinda nervous about shipping these parts 3000 miles.mif they get lost or damaged I'm fucked! Especially some of the hydro parts and the trim I made. Anyways here's the boxing up of parts.




























To be chromed









To be polished.









To be coppered









All boxed up or in hard cardboard tubes. I'm going to then put all of these boxs into a plasma tv box wrapped again in cardboard a couple times.


----------



## bad idea

I'm having these copper plated. Anybody know where I can get some fresh inserts for these? There off of a 81 coupe deville


----------



## low4ever

This gonna be a bad ass Caddy bro. I'm loving the details. This is a real build big dog. So much motivation. Just got me a 83 Fleetwood Coupe 39k og miles. Real inspiration homie. Thanks for sharing.:worship:


----------



## bad idea

low4ever said:


> This gonna be a bad ass Caddy bro. I'm loving the details. This is a real build big dog. So much motivation. Just got me a 83 Fleetwood Coupe 39k og miles. Real inspiration homie. Thanks for sharing.:worship:


Thanks man! 39k on the dash?! That's a score homie. Post up some pics.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey i was telling my g/f about the updates i seen lately and she wanted me to ask around to see if anyone had a conti kit for sale, preferably one like mine


----------



## low4ever

bad idea said:


> Thanks man! 39k on the dash?! That's a score homie. Post up some pics.


PM me a number hate to post my pics in your build up.


----------



## motecarlosean

nice ass build,you have mad skillz mang.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I installed the hood ornament assembly today.


----------



## bad idea

It lined this up better than the picture shows.











Then at the end of the day I broke one of the actuators and left the garage Pist off!!


----------



## bad idea

Here is the actuator tucked into the header panel. I wrapped it in dynamat to shut it up a bit


----------



## HARDLUCK88

well idk about you, but this storm left me with no way to get out, so im in the garage


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> well idk about you, but this storm left me with no way to get out, so im in the garage


Same here!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Same here!!


jew c my comment aboot lookin 4 a booty kit 4my g/f's cadi? if theres one like mine floatin around im tryin snatch one up


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!!


by door sweeps do you mean the felts? or the rubber flap that goes between the door trim and glass?


----------



## bad idea

Any body know what this goes to? It's a green wire with a black connector on the end in the headlight turn signal wire bundle.


----------



## slabrider93

Looks like it would go to the horn.


----------



## bad idea

low4ever said:


> PM me a number hate to post my pics in your build up.


It's cool! Go for it


----------



## bad idea

slabrider93 said:


> Looks like it would go to the horn.


That should be easy enough to test! I didn't know if it was a ground? My parking lights aren't working but everything else is so that's why I was asking.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

slabrider93 said:


> Looks like it would go to the horn.


yes thats it, especially if there is a second black connector wired in with it, since a cadi has 4 horns, there should be a similar connector on the other side


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yes thats it, especially if there is a second black connector wired in with it, since a cadi has 4 horns, there should be a similar connector on the other side


It was the horn! Thanks


----------



## bad idea

I shipped out all my parts for chrome/copper today. I way over wrapped everything for the 3k mile trip. Everything is in bubble wrap in a box wrapped in bubble wrap inside this plasma tv box that I wrapped 2 more times in cardboard. The fleetwood rockers are in a 1/2 in cardboard tube I cut down the middle and wrapped in cardboard over and over. Shipping these parts 3 day air from Boston to Cali ain't cheap.......but no part of this hobby is!

Ill have them back 2weeks plus travel time to and from Cali.


----------



## bad idea

I also cut off all the 80's headlight, turn signal and parking light connectors and soldered and heat shrank on the 90,s ends.










This is when I was figuring out what did what











And they work!


----------



## bad idea

I ordered this shit today too. I read a lot of good things about this product. You can clear over polished copper and it won't yellow or flake off. You can brush it on without leaving stroke marks or spray it on. I ordered por,s special metal prep cleaner too as the recommended. What's another 180$???


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I ordered this shit today too. I read a lot of good things about this product. You can clear over polished copper and it won't yellow or flake off. You can brush it on without leaving stroke marks or spray it on. I ordered por,s special metal prep cleaner too as the recommended. What's another 180$???


I bought some por 15 clear and thought it was the pc glisten..... :facepalm: worst mistake. Im gonna try alsa's clear for polished metals.... said it stands up the best of all the metal clears


----------



## BRAVO

Killin em w the details...best build on lil right now


----------



## KAKALAK

BRAVO said:


> Killin em w the details...one of the best build on lil right now


agreed


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I ordered this shit today too. I read a lot of good things about this product. You can clear over polished copper and it won't yellow or flake off. You can brush it on without leaving stroke marks or spray it on. I ordered por,s special metal prep cleaner too as the recommended. What's another 180$???


shit i might need to get some of that damn i didnt know they made that


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## TrueOGcadi

this is a real nice mod bro homie!!!!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Thanks for the comments!


U should set the roof on fire thats in your avi lol then take pics and use as your avi


----------



## bad idea

TrueOGcadi said:


> View attachment 607756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a real nice mod bro homie!!!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> U should set the roof on fire thats in your avi lol then take pics and use as your avi


It's been gone for about 5 years. I wanted to make a shop lunch
Lunch table out of it but I had no room for it at the time so it got cut up and used as scrap. Curved metal comes in handy when shaving door handles etc.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

holy hell, just went through 80 pages... it took me a couple of days (cause i was reading everything) and man... you have some serious skills homie...!!! if this thing doesnt end up featured in every mag, then thats when we know the game has taken a wrong turn, for reals...


----------



## bad idea

RALPH_DOGG said:


> holy hell, just went through 80 pages... it took me a couple of days (cause i was reading everything) and man... you have some serious skills homie...!!! if this thing doesnt end up featured in every mag, then thats when we know the game has taken a wrong turn, for reals...


Thanks man! Hope you stay tuned!


----------



## bad idea

I decided to make my own grill for the car. I really like the stock 90,s grill so I'm going to stay pretty similar to the design of that but it will be mad with copper and steel. I just bought all the materials to make the grill so ill start today.......at work!! 

Stay tuned


----------



## low4ever

bad idea said:


> I decided to make my own grill for the car. I really like the stock 90,s grill so I'm going to stay pretty similar to the design of that but it will be mad with copper and steel. I just bought all the materials to make the grill so ill start today.......at work!!
> 
> Stay tuned


hno:


----------



## bad idea

I got a last minute piece from mr Lac on its way, it's already got a date to be sprayed.


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> I decided to make my own grill for the car. I really like the stock 90,s grill so I'm going to stay pretty similar to the design of that but it will be mad with copper and steel. I just bought all the materials to make the grill so ill start today.......at work!!
> 
> Stay tuned


I made mine. Its just tube and painted tho. Pumped to see what you come up with from copper!


----------



## bad idea

I had to rebuild one of the actuators for the hood ornament assembly.
Indefinetly had on my "not fun face!"


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

bad idea said:


> Thanks man! Hope you stay tuned!


oh man, for sure... cant wait to see that grill too...!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

cool i was gona make a grille out of some flat stock and some twisted square or something


----------



## bad idea

Started on the grill.

I'm going to attempt to take this pile of stock and make a grill!










Started by making the top and bottom of the grill at the same time. Figured they would be twins this way



















Then I marked out and punched for 43 hole that will hold the bars in the grill.



















I thin drilled small pilot holes.

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/9F957D7C-52AA-4EEA-AD69-17EB9AC09FEA-420-0000007D72391563_zpsed029f62.jpg[/

[IMG]http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/9A7A186E-1EEF-4849-A728-46BF21CB233F-420-0000007D79F5D2A5_zpsd5b4d4ac.jpg

Then 3/16 holes and counter bores.



















I then ran threaded rod through the pieces to line it up and to build off the shape.


----------



## bad idea

The counter bores are so I can weld the threaded rod in later and be able to grind the weld flush. The threaded rod will go through the copper tube for strength.










I made sure the top and bottom pieces rested flat on the stock grill, I had to bend and tweak them so they sat flat.




























I then bent these pieces for the bottom edges and welded them onto some flat stock to make up the sides.










All welded and ground and filed


----------



## bad idea

I then was able to measure and square the whole outer shell up and weld and grind it.




























That one pieces of stock in the middle is just used as a spacer and is coming out.


----------



## bad idea

I then started to cut the copper tubes, each one shrank by about a 1/16th because the stock grills top and bottom are not parallel.




















That's as far as I got 6 hours in. Ill finish it by the end of the wknd


----------



## dekay24

love the copper tube idea. how are you gonna finish the surround?

our cars are turning out with alot of simularities. here is mine, its just painted, with 33 - 1/2" bars.










brown lacs taking over!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> love the copper tube idea. how are you gonna finish the surround?
> 
> our cars are turning out with alot of simularities. here is mine, its just painted, with 33 - 1/2" bars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brown lacs taking over!!!!:thumbsup:



I'm going to high polish the outside edge, black the rest and polish the copper. That copper on chrome is a nice look.






I like your grill, I thought it was plated! Every time I see your front bumper I imagine a James Bond style license plate that flips around to show the plate, then flips back around to a shaved chrome bumper! Maybe ill have to give it a try.


----------



## bad idea

bad idea said:


> Here is the spacers being bolted in so the two plates will form the structure for all the shit it holds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hood ornament up..........blank plate to the side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blank plate up......hood ornament down


I thought of a better way to motorize this assembly that will be faster and smoother. I'm going to use programmable stepper motors used in small router tables, it should go full cycle in about 2seconds. But this way will be good for this season


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Bad ass skills on your grill homie


----------



## KAKALAK

that grill is going to be heavy with the frame and all the threaded rod..... do you think you'l have to beef up the header panel mounts or the header panel itself??


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

THE THREADED ROD ISNT STAYING, THE COPPER IS GOIN TO GET WELDED/BRAZZED IN.


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> that grill is going to be heavy with the frame and all the threaded rod..... do you think you'l have to beef up the header panel mounts or the header panel itself??


It's about 7 lbs. there is 5 mounting points and I can also add more into the hood ornament brace. I'm not worried about it.


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> THE THREADED ROD ISNT STAYING, THE COPPER IS GOIN TO GET WELDED/BRAZZED IN.


The threaded rod is staying. That way the copper tubes have a back bone. If it was just copper tubes I'd prob hit a goose on the highway and the grill would be fahked up!


----------



## bad idea

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Bad ass skills on your grill homie


Thanks brah!


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> It's about 7 lbs. there is 5 mounting points and I can also add more into the hood ornament brace. I'm not worried about it.


pretty sure mine is more than that and its never budged. i added a 6th brace that goes from the center bar back to the rad support as a precaution. but i dont think it was even nessesary.


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> pretty sure mine is more than that and its never budged. i added a 6th brace that goes from the center bar back to the rad support as a precaution. but i dont think it was even nessesary.


Plus the weight of it is spread out.


----------



## CustomMachines

seriously love this build uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I just about finished the grill today. I'm not looking forward to making another one anytime soon!

Mounting tabs


----------



## bad idea

Here the grill is all built, polished and ready for copper clear and to be mounted to the car. I got 30 hours into this grill.


----------



## bad idea

I managed to get the 80's fibre optics to work on the 90's header panel. The headlights, parking lights and turn signals all work.


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Here the grill is all built, polished and ready for copper clear and to be mounted to the car. I got 30 hours into this grill.


nice work on the mouth piece for the caddy


----------



## plague

Oh yeah thats nice


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the good words boys!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I managed to get the 80's fibre optics to work on the 90's header panel. The headlights, parking lights and turn signals all work.


how different was the 80's compared to the 90's? i thought the 90's just omitted the 3rd color and only had 2 colors?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I just about finished the grill today. I'm not looking forward to making another one anytime soon!
> 
> Mounting tabs


are you going to use a heritage of ownership badge?


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> are you going to use a heritage of ownership badge?


The round gold one? I have one on my girls fleetwood, not sure if itll make it on mine though. What's the story behind them?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> The round gold one? I have one on my girls fleetwood, not sure if itll make it on mine though. What's the story behind them?


if you went to a cadi dealer and bought a cadi, they are supposed to give you a badge with a roman numeral "I" on it, and for every cadi you either trade in for a newer one or just buy another one and the roman numerals go up, i think to like 15 or 20 and then you get a master owner badge, Anthony was telling me about it, he has all kinds of stuff like that, i have the number 2 i think on my badge, im tryin to get one for my girls cadi too


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> if you went to a cadi dealer and bought a cadi, they are supposed to give you a badge with a roman numeral "I" on it, and for every cadi you either trade in for a newer one or just buy another one and the roman numerals go up, i think to like 15 or 20 and then you get a master owner badge, Anthony was telling me about it, he has all kinds of stuff like that, i have the number 2 i think on my badge, im tryin to get one for my girls cadi too


Ahhhh I see! I got mine from Anthony so ill have to check it out. I've owned 3 caddies so if its got a 3 on it by chance that be kinda cool.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Ahhhh I see! I got mine from Anthony so ill have to check it out. I've owned 3 caddies so if its got a 3 on it by chance that be kinda cool.


well, after what you did to the coupe, i believe that qualifies you for a master owner chip... if you can find it


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bam

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-He...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ac17c291b&vxp=mtr


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> bam
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Cadillac-He...Parts_Accessories&hash=item4ac17c291b&vxp=mtr


Ill check today to see what mine is


----------



## brett

bad idea said:


> Here the grill is all built, polished and ready for copper clear and to be mounted to the car. I got 30 hours into this grill.


damn thats clean


----------



## bad idea

brett said:


> damn thats clean


Thanks mang!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> how different was the 80's compared to the 90's? i thought the 90's just omitted the 3rd color and only had 2 colors?


The 90,s has 2 fibre optics for headlights and turn signals, I added the parking lights as well.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

nice work


----------



## SICBSTRD

BEST BUILD THREAD ON L.I.L. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

SICBSTRD said:


> BEST BUILD THREAD ON L.I.L. :thumbsup:


Thanks man! If all goes well ill be driving it up to the scrape by the lake show


----------



## dekay24

grill came out awsome. lets see some pics of it in!

IMO, i wouldnt put one of those badges. ive never understood why anyone would want one unless you personally recieved it. kinda like claiming somebody elses trophy?


----------



## dj kurse 1

bad idea said:


> The 90,s has 2 fibre optics for headlights and turn signals, I added the parking lights as well.


Parking lights? Then wouldn't you have two of the fiber optics on and flashing when indicating a turn? Turnsignal and parking light are housed in the same lens and lightbulb...
Plus the one for headlights..so you used the one that has 3 on the 90s header?


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Parking lights? Then wouldn't you have two of the fiber optics on and flashing when indicating a turn? Turnsignal and parking light are housed in the same lens and lightbulb...
> Plus the one for headlights..so you used the one that has 3 on the 90s header?


I added the third fibre optic next to the small parking light bulb.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

so how does it know the high beams are on if they are all in one headlight?


----------



## SICBSTRD

bad idea said:


> Thanks man! If all goes well ill be driving it up to the scrape by the lake show


unfortunatly I dont think scrape will be happening anymore  unless you know something I dont


----------



## bad idea

SICBSTRD said:


> unfortunatly I dont think scrape will be happening anymore  unless you know something I dont


That sucks!


----------



## SICBSTRD

bad idea said:


> That sucks!


:yessad:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## dj kurse 1

HARDLUCK88 said:


> so how does it know the high beams are on if they are all in one headlight?


right, same thing with the blinker..I still don't understand what he's doing here...
The 90-92 only have 2 and the center one is blocked off..headlights and turnsignal-it will not know the difference on the headlights unlike the 80s where you have low beam, white indicator and when you place highbeam, blue indicator and on dash..
so he must have used the 80s fender indicators to run a 3rd fiber optic...until there's a picture posted, I have trouble understanding this concept..


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> right, same thing with the blinker..I still don't understand what he's doing here...
> The 90-92 only have 2 and the center one is blocked off..headlights and turnsignal-it will not know the difference on the headlights unlike the 80s where you have low beam, white indicator and when you place highbeam, blue indicator and on dash..
> so he must have used the 80s fender indicators to run a 3rd fiber optic...until there's a picture posted, I have trouble understanding this concept..


Ill post a video when I can. Maybe I fucked something up and I'd be the first to admit it. I did have to add one more spot for a 3rd fibre optic if that helps at all


----------



## HARDLUCK88

SICBSTRD said:


> unfortunatly I dont think scrape will be happening anymore  unless you know something I dont


holy shit are you kidding me?


----------



## Coca Pearl

dj kurse 1 said:


> right, same thing with the blinker..I still don't understand what he's doing here...
> The 90-92 only have 2 and the center one is blocked off..headlights and turnsignal-it will not know the difference on the headlights unlike the 80s where you have low beam, white indicator and when you place highbeam, blue indicator and on dash..
> so he must have used the 80s fender indicators to run a 3rd fiber optic...until there's a picture posted, I have trouble understanding this concept..


on the 90's the left one when looking at it when driving is for the blinker, middle does not work, and right one is for the headight. that's with the og status


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Ill post a video when I can. Maybe I fucked something up and I'd be the first to admit it. I did have to add one more spot for a 3rd fibre optic if that helps at all


where did you run it to? there should be an amber one all the way to the left (from the drivers seat perspective on the left marker) the middle is running lights, and the right one is a blue high beam, since the 80's have 4 headlamps, the inner high beam allows the separate blue to turn on separately since all 4 turn to high beam but only 2 remain on for low... the 90's have the middle spot omitted because of the one piece headlamp i'm assuming, all you needed was turn signal/marker and high beam. but in all honesty it was stupid to omit the middle marker because it tells you if you have a headlamp out


----------



## dj kurse 1

Remember he's running a 90s header, so there's no middle one. The far edges are turnsignal, middle are low beams and inside edges are highbeams for an 80s frontend. All it is, is to indicate when a light is out, so if there a black spot, no light; however on the turnsignal, it will still light up because it's a double filament, so if it doesn't blink but it's on, then your bulb is out one filament..same applies to rear lights; if on and no flash, bulb needs replacing.. on the 90s, all it has is headlamps and turnsignal. Turnsignal for these work the same as mentioned above, the headlamps will always light up in white whether in low or high beam because both are housed in one unit. The only indication will be on the dash...unless he connected to the side marker, then you'll have 3; one for this mentioned, turnsignal and headlamp. But if that is the case, he'll have 2 ambers and a white....


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Remember he's running a 90s header, so there's no middle one. The far edges are turnsignal, middle are low beams and inside edges are highbeams for an 80s frontend. All it is, is to indicate when a light is out, so if there a black spot, no light; however on the turnsignal, it will still light up because it's a double filament, so if it doesn't blink but it's on, then your bulb is out one filament..same applies to rear lights; if on and no flash, bulb needs replacing.. on the 90s, all it has is headlamps and turnsignal. Turnsignal for these work the same as mentioned above, the headlamps will always light up in white whether in low or high beam because both are housed in one unit. The only indication will be on the dash...unless he connected to the side marker, then you'll have 3; one for this mentioned, turnsignal and headlamp. But if that is the case, he'll have 2 ambers and a white....


Shit! Even I'm confused and I'm the one that did the mod!! Haha


----------



## Big Papi

I read through the whole thread. Nice Build. I'll be following the progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## crucialjp

bad idea said:


> Here the grill is all built, polished and ready for copper clear and to be mounted to the car. I got 30 hours into this grill.


Bad ass right there! I was looking to do something like that on my 80'd front end.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Here the grill is all built, polished and ready for copper clear and to be mounted to the car. I got 30 hours into this grill.


nice bro!!


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the good words guys!


----------



## bad idea

So most of this build has been out of my good friends basement, I do a lot of fab work on his 59 cady and in trade he lets me mess up his garage. I think it's a fair deal! Well when I'm in the garage he's like the paparazzi! Here's a few pics he took of this white boy at work.


















Sad thing is that grinder is on!



































I got to work with the wolf on my noggin because its cold out here in Boston!










We don't have a big shop or fancy tools, most of are tools are hand me downs and Craig's list finds...........but we make it work because its what we have and this is what we love to do.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Here's a few shots I took before I tore the car apart.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> So most of this build has been out of my good friends basement, I do a lot of fab work on his 59 cady and in trade he lets me mess up his garage. I think it's a fair deal! Well when I'm in the garage he's like the paparazzi! Here's a few pics he took of this white boy at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad thing is that grinder is on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to work with the wolf on my noggin because its cold out here in Boston!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We don't have a big shop or fancy tools, most of are tools are hand me downs and Craig's list finds...........but we make it work because its what we have and this is what we love to do.


Seeing these pics make me feel guilty when it's 50 at night in my garage and I call it quits. Are you putting the Caddy logo on the new grill?


----------



## bad idea

It was 25 degrees in my garage the night we spoke on the phone! I had on 3 sets of socks. There will be no logo on the new grill or badge, I'm going to rock it as is


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

:nicoderm:


----------



## KAKALAK

lol


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> It was 25 degrees in my garage the night we spoke on the phone! I had on 3 sets of socks. There will be no logo on the new grill or badge, I'm going to rock it as is


yeah its been dippin looow lol, my boogers have been freezing in my moustache


----------



## fool2

TrueOGcadi said:


> View attachment 607756
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a real nice mod bro homie!!!!!!


what :worship:


----------



## bad idea

These are the copper inserts for the window switches. You can help yourselves to that toast on the floor with my kids bite taken out of it.


----------



## bad idea

Cut some more speaker rings too


----------



## bad idea

Prepping all the nuts, bolts, chrome and hardware for when the chrome and copper goes back on the car


----------



## bad idea

Don't you hate when you come home from work and it smells like cookies in your house to find out its not! But instead a dumb candle that smells like cookies?! Fucking chicks!


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


>


Yup I need to do that to my Caddy. Is that emgraved and then you colored it in?


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Engraved?


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Don't you hate when you come home from work and it smells like cookies in your house to find out its not! But instead a dumb candle that smells like cookies?! Fucking chicks!


i bet you was looking for some cookies......lol my lady has one the smells like frosted cake..............:yessad:


----------



## Firefly

Very, very nice! The copper plated details are the right choice for this car, everything works so well together.


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Nice Details Bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Yup I need to do that to my Caddy. Is that emgraved and then you colored it in?


Yes siiiiiir!


----------



## bad idea

Coca Pearl said:


> i bet you was looking for some cookies......lol my lady has one the smells like frosted cake..............:yessad:


I'm going to make a candle that smells like a dozen roses so when she comes home she thinks I got her some flowers! Then she'll know how it feels! Haha


----------



## bad idea

Bumper filler from mr Lac in primer


----------



## bad idea

Here is the before and after.


----------



## bad idea

This is what you have to do when you pull the plastic surround away from the meta that holds the switches and reattach them.

Here's how Cadillac does it. They just spooge some hot plastic in there.









I cut all that melted plastic out and drilled a hole down the middle of the stand off and used a stainless screw and washer to reattach the plastic to metal switch bezel.


----------



## bad idea

I deleted the old school iPod shuffle dock off the top of the CD players housing I made because its Old school at this point plus I added the USB input to the dash. I then reflocked the housing and installed the plexi plate with polished eject button back on the housing. The slot is so the cd can be loaded and unloaded.


----------



## bad idea

One piece weather strip capped at both ends with no butted up ends.

A pillar weather strip


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> I'm going to make a candle that smells like a dozen roses so when she comes home she thinks I got her some flowers! Then she'll know how it feels! Haha


:rofl:








bad idea said:


> Here's a few shots I took before I tore the car apart.



Dope! Looks like a 'Patriot Edition' right there.


----------



## SICBSTRD

bad idea said:


> Here is the before and after.


:thumbsup: fuck yea


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> Here is the before and after.


Man I see all the work you put into the window switches. The one on the left looks amazing.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

serve_n_swerve said:


> Man I see all the work you put into the window switches. The one on the left looks amazing.


Fucking with you, great work!


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Fucking with you, great work!


Haha......Dick! Thanks for the good words! It's getting close.


----------



## bad idea

The last piece of the puzzle for the body parts to be painted


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

Did the samething on mine


bad idea said:


> This is what you have to do when you pull the plastic surround away from the meta that holds the switches and reattach them.
> 
> Here's how Cadillac does it. They just spooge some hot plastic in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut all that melted plastic out and drilled a hole down the middle of the stand off and used a stainless screw and washer to reattach the plastic to metal switch bezel.


----------



## H8RMGNT

dude been following from the beginning .....the details ur doing are really tight....will u do a frame off later ? .....alot of nice work useing this an LIL to motivate me to get back on my projects .....


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> I'm going to make a candle that smells like a dozen roses so when she comes home she thinks I got her some flowers! Then she'll know how it feels! Haha


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bad idea

H8RMGNT said:


> dude been following from the beginning .....the details ur doing are really tight....will u do a frame off later ? .....alot of nice work useing this an LIL to motivate me to get back on my projects .....


Thanks man! Yup I'm going to build a complete rolling chassis and swap the body over. I'm going to make a full tube frame to the same specs as a stock frame but that will lay a lil lower. I got plans for a different engine and trans too. I'm 100% sure I'm not doing a small or big block Chevy motor.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Thanks man! Yup I'm going to build a complete rolling chassis and swap the body over. I'm going to make a full tube frame to the same specs as a stock frame but that will lay a lil lower. I got plans for a different engine and trans too. I'm 100% sure I'm not doing a small or big block Chevy motor.


i am trying to put a cummins 6bt in my cadi with a 5 speed manual but i dont got the lunch monies yet, i wana get a new frame and build the chassis and swap bodies over


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i am trying to put a cummins 6bt in my cadi with a 5 speed manual but i dont got the lunch monies yet, i wana get a new frame and build the chassis and swap bodies over


Go for it!


----------



## KAKALAK

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i am trying to put a cummins 6bt in my cadi with a 5 speed manual but i dont got the lunch monies yet, i wana get a new frame and build the chassis and swap bodies over


those who know..... know


----------



## HARDLUCK88

like this but without any shit sticking out of the hood


----------



## bad idea

I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


----------



## bad idea

We are going to pull the sides of the top tight tomorrow.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

badd ass


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


Man looking real good my friend.


----------



## lowdeville

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


beautiful!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

Beautiful paint and color homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Thanks boys!


----------



## bad idea

I masked off the center of the grill and spray bombed the inner section.


----------



## bad idea

I cleared the copper on the center of the grill, the clear reactivated the silver paint and bleed into the coppers clear a lil.......kinda pissed me off! It still looks great.....just a kick in the dick after all that work.


----------



## CadillacTom

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.






Awe yeah...are the goodies back from the plater yet?


----------



## bad idea

I re wrapped the pieces that the top locks into and sunk the gauged out earring into the piece as well.


----------



## bad idea

CadillacTom said:


> Awe yeah...are the goodies back from the plater yet?


Nope not yet. Ill just keep on keeping on with all the other shit I got to do. This way when it all comes back it all ready to be put on.


----------



## bad idea

I made a quick vid on my iPhone. I had to show the wood blocks holding up the car so I can get it in and out of the garage with the set up out of it


http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...7044A743-133-0000000CB4CBE8BB_zpsfe92d39a.mp4


Ever hear your own voice and wonder if you sound that awful to everybody else? Lol


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


 she looks good in the sun!



bad idea said:


> I re wrapped the pieces that the top locks into and sunk the gauged out earring into the piece as well.


these look better than a real lecab. just like everything else about your conversion.:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> she looks good in the sun!
> 
> 
> 
> these look better than a real lecab. just like everything else about your conversion.:thumbsup:


Thanks broseph!


----------



## kololow

Nice!


----------



## Coca Pearl

HARDLUCK88 said:


> like this but without any shit sticking out of the hood


right


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> I re wrapped the pieces that the top locks into and sunk the gauged out earring into the piece as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> has that factory custom look


----------



## bad idea

Not much to report. Just waiting on chrome. Stay tuned


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Not much to report. Just waiting on chrome. Stay tuned


downloading your Caddy porn right now :naughty:


----------



## big pimpin

bad idea said:


> These are the copper inserts for the window switches. You can help yourselves to that toast on the floor with my kids bite taken out of


That is dope, money!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Awesome job Brother...Looks great


----------



## genuinechevy

Looking good daawg. TTT


----------



## KAKALAK

Looks real good


----------



## bad idea

Thanks boys!


----------



## bad idea

How do you feel about a all brown micro fibre pillow top interior with copper and chrome interior trim? I'm thinking of doing a micro fiber headliner and rug with removable inserts.


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> How do you feel about a all brown micro fibre pillow top interior with copper and chrome interior trim? I'm thinking of doing a micro fiber headliner and rug with removable inserts.


is that stain resistance?


----------



## bad idea

Coca Pearl said:


> is that stain resistance?


Yes.


----------



## maddogg45

Bad Azz build homie!


----------



## PO$QUE?

It looks real clean. What is the name of the color you painted your Lac?


----------



## jesseosuna

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


Dope color combo :h5: can't wait to see it done great build!


----------



## En Sabah Nur

bad idea said:


> How do you feel about a all brown micro fibre pillow top interior with copper and chrome interior trim? I'm thinking of doing a micro fiber headliner and rug with removable inserts.



Depends, are you planning to dye the A-pillars & bottom half of the dash to match? If so, then hell yeah, I think that would definitely set it off.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

Closest thing I could find to a_ D' elegance_-ish pattern lol


----------



## bad idea

En Sabah Nur said:


> Depends, are you planning to dye the A-pillars & bottom half of the dash to match? If so, then hell yeah, I think that would definitely set it off.


I would end up re wrapping everything in the new material probably. I have a extra set of fleetwood door panels I could wrap in the new material and see how I like it and go from there.


----------



## bad idea

PO$QUE? said:


> It looks real clean. What is the name of the color you painted your Lac?


I think it's sun fire mist? It's a 2009-10 Toyota/Lexus color. I saw it in a Toyota Venza in a parking lot and knew that was the color I'd go with


----------



## bad idea

Thanks again for the good words boys. Chromes almost done


----------



## bad idea

I got a chance to work side by with Gene Winfield at the local WOW show. He's touring the country chopping cars in each stop with local car clubs. My long time friend runs the Kingpins car club so we chopped a members 51 merc with a 54 rear window.



























That's me and Gene.


----------



## bad idea

Gene was a super cool dude! He would explain how and why he was doing what he was doing and was a pretty funny guy. This was def one of the coolest days of my life.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Gene was a super cool dude! He would explain how and why he was doing what he was doing and was a pretty funny guy. This was def one of the coolest days of my life.


I'm real jealous and hating on you right now!!! Oh and I ain't playin


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

bad idea said:


> Gene was a super cool dude! He would explain how and why he was doing what he was doing and was a pretty funny guy. This was def one of the coolest days of my life.


Good for you bro. It's great to meet, let alone work with a dude you admire so much. 

I'm sure he'd be blown away by the things you've been doing to your caddy. 

Keep up the good work. I've loved following your build. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## dekay24

wow, that musta been a real cool thing to be a part of!


----------



## TONY MONTANA

bad idea said:


> I washed and cleaned this rat today. It was nice out so I put my new wheels on too.


NICE !!!


----------



## bad idea

Ya it def is a day ill never forget. It's funny.....gene says to me as we are working on the passenger side door frame "how am I doing?" I replied with " did you read the how to chop tops book on the plane ride in?" Haha we laughed! I could tell by just watching him that he has forgot better shit than I know. Ill get some pics of the car all wrapped up. There finishing it now as we speak.


----------



## KERRBSS

I think he was here in Detroit a few weeks back at the autorama.


----------



## bad idea

Yeah I think they chopped a white bomb or a beetle.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

So my chrome/copper is just about done. I got my body man lined up to clear the copper as soon as it arrives. I'm picking up 4 blue top optima batteries for the hydros. 2of my 4 yellow tops are junk. Figured I'd start fresh with 4 blue top and keep 2 yellows for other projects. I took April 27-may 5 off from work to work on this terd. I have a show on may 5th.......getting my chrome back in time will determine if I make that show or not. Fingers crossed!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> So my chrome/copper is just about done. I got my body man lined up to clear the copper as soon as it arrives. I'm picking up 4 blue top optima batteries for the hydros. 2of my 4 yellow tops are junk. Figured I'd start fresh with 4 blue top and keep 2 yellows for other projects. I took April 27-may 5 off from work to work on this terd. I have a show on may 5th.......getting my chrome back in time will determine if I make that show or not. Fingers crossed!


Have you looked at Odessy batteries. Pricey but they have huge CCA.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Have you looked at Odessy batteries. Pricey but they have huge CCA.


Yup. I've looked everywhere. I can't find a batt that will fit my premade batt trays. I really didn't want to go optima, I wanted to go back to acid batts but couldn't find any that would slide into my batt racks.


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

I've seen Gene at a few car shows before (never met him, though) and he is amazing. I hope when I'm his age I'm still that physically active and sharp. Any idea how old he is?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

gene's gota be in his mid 80's by now lol


----------



## bad idea

Gene is 86. He was the only dude there who worked all day, he would stop to snap a pic or do a quick interview but that was it.


----------



## Mark 78 Coupe

That is amazing. Is Bill Hines still around? I know they are about the same age. He is even more amazing given all his physical problems-did he have polio?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Mark 78 Coupe said:


> That is amazing. Is Bill Hines still around? I know they are about the same age. He is even more amazing given all his physical problems-did he have polio?


i was pretty sure hes is still alive, but i figured id check to make sure, hes still kickin!

also i found this snippet

In 1962 after meeting Ron Aguirre and his X-Sonic bubble top Corvette Bill equipped Tats Gotanda's Candy blue 1959 Chevrolet Impala, better known as the Buddah Buggy with a full hydraulic lift system. After that Bill became on of the first installation shops of hydraulic lift systems, and he installed hydraulics on several other cars. The best set around at the time included an Adele square pump or Kidde valve with the pump tank containing the hydraulic oil sitting on top of the motor.[3] Bill was later named "The Godfather of Hydraulics". In 1969 Bill's shop was located at 11 508 Long Beach Blvd. in Lynwood, California.


----------



## KAKALAK

That should be posted in off topic to debunk the myth that everybody but whites built the first lowrider 


HARDLUCK88 said:


> i was pretty sure hes is still alive, but i figured id check to make sure, hes still kickin!
> 
> also i found this snippet
> 
> In 1962 after meeting Ron Aguirre and his X-Sonic bubble top Corvette Bill equipped Tats Gotanda's Candy blue 1959 Chevrolet Impala, better known as the Buddah Buggy with a full hydraulic lift system. After that Bill became on of the first installation shops of hydraulic lift systems, and he installed hydraulics on several other cars. The best set around at the time included an Adele square pump or Kidde valve with the pump tank containing the hydraulic oil sitting on top of the motor.[3] Bill was later named "The Godfather of Hydraulics". In 1969 Bill's shop was located at 11 508 Long Beach Blvd. in Lynwood, California.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

KAKALAK said:


> That should be posted in off topic to debunk the myth that everybody but whites built the first lowrider


make a topic about it or something :dunno:


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i was pretty sure hes is still alive, but i figured id check to make sure, hes still kickin!
> 
> also i found this snippet
> 
> In 1962 after meeting Ron Aguirre and his X-Sonic bubble top Corvette Bill equipped Tats Gotanda's Candy blue 1959 Chevrolet Impala, better known as the Buddah Buggy with a full hydraulic lift system. After that Bill became on of the first installation shops of hydraulic lift systems, and he installed hydraulics on several other cars. The best set around at the time included an Adele square pump or Kidde valve with the pump tank containing the hydraulic oil sitting on top of the motor.[3] Bill was later named "The Godfather of Hydraulics". In 1969 Bill's shop was located at 11 508 Long Beach Blvd. in Lynwood, California.


Pretty cool


----------



## bad idea

My chrome and copper will be done on Tuesday, it'll ship out from cali to Boston 3 day air on Thursday or Friday of next week. All the copper will get cleared ASAP. I then have from April 25th to may 5th off from work to put all the parts back on.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> My chrome and copper will be done on Tuesday, it'll ship out from cali to Boston 3 day air on Thursday or Friday of next week. All the copper will get cleared ASAP. I then have from April 25th to may 5th off from work to put all the parts back on.


Are u going to use that PC glisten or the Alsa clear? I want to clear my gold plated parts to eliminate fading


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Are u going to use that PC glisten or the Alsatian clear? I want to clear my gold plated parts to eliminate fading


PC glisten. I got my body man all lined up to spray the parts April 20th.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Woo hoo, 4/20....
My b-day!


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> PC glisten. I got my body man all lined up to spray the parts April 20th.


Cool. I want to see pics of the result. I want to clear mine but afraid that it might yellow


----------



## KAKALAK

Been looking up reviews on the PC glisten and I don't know if I would use that or not. Horror stories of it pealing off and dulling the shine hno:


----------



## kingoflacz

KAKALAK said:


> Cool. I want to see pics of the result. I want to clear mine but afraid that it might yellow


x2 on the gold clearing


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

Most excellent job on "the caddy" keep up the dream work Saw pics of you working with Gene not that tall (lol) Shout outs to the short guys with big caddys!!!!!!!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Been looking up reviews on the PC glisten and I don't know if I would use that or not. Horror stories of it pealing off and dulling the shine hno:


I looked it up too. Only thing I read about bad results is people saying they didn't prep the part correctly or they used a automotive clear that chipped off. It'll be a very expensive experiment if it doesn't go well


----------



## bad idea

buzzy wuzzy said:


> Most excellent job on "the caddy" keep up the dream work Saw pics of you working with Gene not that tall (lol) Shout outs to the short guys with big caddys!!!!!!!


5'6" on a good day with my big boy boots on! I've been hearing little guy jokes my whole life so it's all good!


----------



## bad idea

I found this.


----------



## KAKALAK

Yeah I know what u mean. I will have an expensive mistake also if it doesn't work hno:


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

bad idea said:


> 5'6" on a good day with my big boy boots on! I've been hearing little guy jokes my whole life so it's all good!


no joke intended just admiring the talent of a man regardless of stature. b-sides takes one to know one 5'4.5"


----------



## bad idea

I got conformation that my chrome and copper shipped out yesterday 3day air from Cali. Mr Impala came through


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I got conformation that my chrome and copper shipped out yesterday 3day air from Cali. Mr Impala came through


Niiice


----------



## bad idea

Seeing that I can't do anything else to the car till the chrome comes in......I pulled the dumb red stripes and RT decals off my challenger.










I really want to start cutting this car up.


----------



## KAKALAK

U should widen the quarters like topo did


bad idea said:


> Seeing that I can't do anything else to the car till the chrome comes in......I pulled the dumb red stripes and RT decals off my challenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really want to start cutting this car up.


----------



## BRAVO

Couple wks ...rag top , no prob. Lol


----------



## KAKALAK

BRAVO said:


> Couple wks ...rag top , no prob. Lol


I'd say with these newer cars its cheaper to just buy them as vert's


----------



## bad idea

I want to do a subtle wide body, just 3" on each side. 26" in the rear, 24" in the front, air ride, suicide doors, matte gunmetal gray body with black wheels.


----------



## KAKALAK

I'd say it would be better with the stock doors :happysad:


----------



## bad idea

I got all my chrome/copper/polish back today. Mr Impala did a really nice job on all the parts! I'm still unwrapping so ill get up some pics soon.


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> I want to do a subtle wide body, just 3" on each side. 26" in the rear, 24" in the front, air ride, suicide doors, matte gunmetal gray body with black wheels.


make that bitch comment suicide..............:ninja:


----------



## bad idea

Coca Pearl said:


> make that bitch comment suicide..............:ninja:


Just as long as I get one vote then its a good idea!


----------



## bad idea

Here's just a few parts I got to unwrap until my ex ruined my fun.


----------



## customcoupe68

gonna be a sweet caddy bro


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Just as long as I get one vote then its a good idea!


you got my vote


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Nice


----------



## KAKALAK

Wow copper is nice!!


----------



## bad idea

Fleetwood rockers.


----------



## bad idea

I am currently making stands to hold all these copper pieces to be cleared.



















These pieces ill set up tomorrow.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Quick grill preview


----------



## bad idea




----------



## KAKALAK

Badass!!!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

looks good, almost there


----------



## dj kurse 1

Badd ass, I see a small ding on one of the rockers....


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Badd ass, I see a small ding on one of the rockers....


Good looking eagle eye! Lol. Ya idk if it was there or from the return shipping. We all know how hard it is to find a ding free set of fleetwood rockers.


----------



## KAKALAK

dj kurse 1 said:


> Badd ass, I see a small ding on one of the rockers....


Hater....... :twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Good looking eagle eye! Lol. Ya idk if it was there or from the return shipping. We all know how hard it is to find a ding free set of fleetwood rockers.


X2. I tried getting the dings out of mine. I got them out but you can still see a little warp in it. But they are 30 years old and not made anymore. You got to accept the facts when u see some on a car and it has a ding


----------



## KAKALAK

Also I would try and double side tape the trim on your stand that u made. The air pressure is going to blow that trim off


----------



## Coca Pearl

Parts came out looking good


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Also I would try and double side tape the trim on your stand that u made. The air pressure is going to blow that trim off


The dowls have the correct trim clip from the car screwed into them.


----------



## bad idea

I cleared all these copper parts today, the clear didn't flow that well. I'm going to wait 4 days,hit them with 320 and hit them with real clear


----------



## buzzy wuzzy

nice looking trim parts copper looks damn good can't wait to see the car in the summer shine


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I cleared all these copper parts today, the clear didn't flow that well. I'm going to wait 4 days,hit them with 320 and hit them with real clear


Damn that sucks


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I cleared all these copper parts today, the clear didn't flow that well. I'm going to wait 4 days,hit them with 320 and hit them with real clear


I have some aluminum parts that I will have powdercoated clear, I'll see how they come out. My powdercoater told me they should come out fine.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

I'll let you know how they come out.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> I'll let you know how they come out.


My powder coater said it would peal


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> My powder coater said it would peal


Oh yeah...Well mine said it wouldn't, so there. 

God I hope my powdercoater is right


----------



## KAKALAK

serve_n_swerve said:


> Oh yeah...Well mine said it wouldn't, so there.
> 
> God I hope my powdercoater is right


lol


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Oh yeah...Well mine said it wouldn't, so there.
> 
> God I hope my powdercoater is right



I do too. It seems like there is no great diffinitive answer for people who want to clear coat polished metals.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Boo!











Booo!









Boooo!










Boooooo!











Boooooooooo!











These pics are hard to look at. We are going to sand the clear smooth on Tuesday night then re clear.


----------



## dekay24

booooo! shit id have a hard time not crying.


----------



## KAKALAK

I would be scared sanding that. If you burn through your gonna scratch them. I would just dip the pieces in paint thinner and redo them. You can prolly reduce the clear a little


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Yikes I agree with going with paint thinner.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

shoulda just left it un touched and let it patina... jussayin nahmeen?


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> shoulda just left it un touched and let it patina... jussayin nahmeen?


Not even a lil bit. I would of just painted them fuckers green! Lol.


----------



## lowdeville

KAKALAK said:


> I would be scared sanding that. If you burn through your gonna scratch them. I would just dip the pieces in paint thinner and redo them. You can prolly reduce the clear a little


this^


----------



## lowdeville

bad idea said:


> I cleared all these copper parts today, the clear didn't flow that well. I'm going to wait 4 days,hit them with 320 and hit them with real clear


320 is way too agressive,you'll see sanding marks,go with 600 minimum 1000 wet is better.
When you reclear,overreduce your clear 10-15%,and try turning up your air pressure.


----------



## dj kurse 1

KAKALAK said:


> Hater....... :twak:


This guy, im not hating at all. Didnt say anything bad..
:twak:


----------



## KAKALAK

dj kurse 1 said:


> This guy, im not hating at all. Didnt say anything bad..
> :twak:


----------



## bad idea

lowdeville said:


> 320 is way too agressive,you'll see sanding marks,go with 600 minimum 1000 wet is better.
> When you reclear,overreduce your clear 10-15%,and try turning up your air pressure.


Will do, thank you! Ill do 1000 wet and take my sweet ass time.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Will do, thank you! Ill do 1000 wet and take my sweet ass time.


ud save time just taking paint thinner to them :nicoderm:


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> ud save time just taking paint thinner to them :nicoderm:


Not really. Paint thinner will turn the copper funky colors. Ill then have to re polish the copper and potentially burn through it. 

Here is my thinking.......I have 20 hours into prepping the copper parts to be cleared. That includes making the stands, using never dull to take out all the finger prints and miss colors, polishing all the never dull off with micro fibre towels. Cleaning the parts with a special metal prep cleaner, rinsing the cleaner off all the parts and then hand drying all the parts and then using a micro fibre towel dry to polish out any funky swirls are smudges......it was a lot of work. Seeing that all that prep is now under the clear, POR says I can sand the parts and re clear with POR clear or a automotive clear because the POR clear that is on the pieces is acrylic based. I'm leaning more towards re clearing them with a good auto clear. That's what we are most familiar with and I know how to cut and buff the parts if there's a run etc. 

What happened sucks but I think it's a blessing in disguise. With auto clear over them, think how easy it will be to clean the copper pieces? Just wash them and dry.


----------



## KAKALAK

Yeah I was gonna tell u before doing the thinner do a test piece. But regardless do what you do bro!!


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Copper came out nice bro! sucks about the clear. You fix it and move on! donno how many time I had to re-do shit on my Lac. :thumbsup:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

serve_n_swerve said:


> I have some aluminum parts that I will have powdercoated clear, I'll see how they come out. My powdercoater told me they should come out fine.


clear powder will dull the parts down we did some rims at my shop and they looked like crap


----------



## bad idea

Same here homie! You guys have seen me do things on this car more than once. Why not post the not so fun side of a car build? It happens to everybody.


----------



## bad idea

On a better note, I tried sanding one of the copper pieces today's, it's real easy to knock flat. We are going to spend Thursday sanding and re clearing. I'll be able to bring my 7yr old in the garage on Saturday and let her put on a lot of the trim.


----------



## Hydrohype

This is a sick ass thread. Ive been reading through it for about an hour already!


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> On a better note, I tried sanding one of the copper pieces today's, it's real easy to knock flat. We are going to spend Thursday sanding and re clearing. I'll be able to bring my 7yr old in the garage on Saturday and let her put on a lot of the trim.


Child labor at its finest


----------



## KAKALAK

fleetwoodcoupe said:


> Copper came out nice bro! sucks about the clear. You fix it and move on! donno how many time I had to re-do shit on my Lac. :thumbsup:


Hell yeah. My Cutty was a learning experience


----------



## bad idea

We fixed all the copper today and it looks great! Thank Christ the POR clear sanded really easy. It took 2 of us bout 5 hours to sand all the pieces and re clear.


----------



## bad idea

With clear on the pieces. Wishi took more pics.


----------



## bad idea

I started to mount the stainless polished trim to the top of the cladding. 

I had to take scrap cladding and re melt the stainless ends back on.


----------



## bad idea

I mounted the new chrome striker and lined the drivers door up.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!


----------



## abelblack65

DAMN!!!


----------



## LostInSanPedro

abelblack65 said:


> DAMN!!!


This is one of the most interesting builds to follow on here definitely.

For that chrome striker, did it originally have a rubber sleeve on it?

You cut and buff the clear on the copper?


----------



## brett

killen it, so nice!

the top up looks like a coupe deville with a sim con top! the color combo, the copper , amazing!


----------



## lowdeville

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!


x2,one of few threads I regularly follow on here:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

I agree 110%. I love all the engineering that went into it


LostInSanPedro said:


> This is one of the most interesting builds to follow on here definitely.
> 
> For that chrome striker, did it originally have a rubber sleeve on it?
> 
> You cut and buff the clear on the copper?


----------



## bad idea

LostInSanPedro said:


> This is one of the most interesting builds to follow on here definitely.
> 
> For that chrome striker, did it originally have a rubber sleeve on it?
> 
> You cut and buff the clear on the copper?


I'm not sure if my original striker had a rubber boot or not. I bought these new ones in the HELP section at the local advanced auto parts.

I'm only going to cut and buff the pieces that may need it. Ill def do the grill surround because its the biggest most flat piece. Everything else looks really good. I'm glad I sanded the POR clear and re cleared with auto clear.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks boys for all the compliments! It's so close.


----------



## bad idea

So I went to my buddy's garage today to pick up all my copper parts that got re cleared. I was able to check them out in the sun and they look great! Then I drove to my other buddy's garage where the car is and put in a good 8 hours of work. The day flew by because it rewarding getting to see your vision come to life.

I ordered all new clips the windshield moldings.









I mounted the side mirror to see if I like it with the chrome base.......I don't, good thing I coppered a set of mirror bases. 









Here is the custom A pillar trim I made and the weather strip track that I extended, tig welded and painted so its all 1 piece with no seem. All the mounting hardware is stainless.


















And here it is with the one piece weather strip I made, no seems and truly one piece


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

I installed the trim I made on the top of the doors,quarters and package tray. I have landau clips that I had to mount to the car to be able to clip these moldings onto. I tweeked and shimmed these prices so when the doors close or the meet up to another's molding they match up really nice, even height wise.



















All that cutting,welding,grinding, filling and sanding was worth while for a fit like this.


----------



## bad idea

Here is how the factory front door piece matches up with the pieces I made. The seem sits under the mirrors so there not seen. I modified the factory piece a bit to get them to sit this flush.


----------



## bad idea

Quarter and door pieces.









Hood trim, i had to drill the mounting holes bigger and bend and tweek the mounting tabs to get this piece to sit correct.









Polished locks, copper handle and chrome push button.


----------



## bad idea

Front wheel well trim and knock offs mounted.


















Hide em end caps.









Fibre optic mounts.


----------



## bad idea

I prepped to mount the hood ornament. I kept with the original ornament instead of the one with the wreath. I just like this one better.
The hood ornament base mount has a small pin that that acts as a key way so the ornament mounts straight and doesn't wiggle sideways. I found center of the hood with a piece of tape to help me mark a spot to drill a hole for this pin.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

I still got to staple the sides of the top. It's driving me nuts that the top isn't tight when its closed.


----------



## solid citizen

_OOOOO WEEEE _that's hot!!!


----------



## DEVINERI

Dope!!!!


----------



## Centillac

Damm just speechless that's bad ass every single little detail on this car is just wow.


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Sweet jesus...


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Wow


----------



## bad idea

Thanks guys for the comments! Ill be back at it today.

Btw......lets see if some of you true cadillac guys can pick up on one of the mistakes I made. It's not a scratch or a ding but instead something I should of def should of had a handle on.


----------



## KAKALAK

Are you gonna try a copper plate the headlight bezels?


----------



## BRAVO

details details details...nothing else to say

ohh, and I like the chrome mirror base, Since everything else is two toned


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Are you gonna try a copper plate the headlight bezels?


Who will plate plastic?


----------



## bad idea

BRAVO said:


> details details details...nothing else to say
> 
> ohh, and I like the chrome mirror base, Since everything else is two toned


I like details!

Ya think on the mirror base? Maybe I'll get the whole car together and try both to see what I think. Thanks for your opinion.


----------



## bad idea

Decided to re spray the pump bases, clean up the blocks with a lil color and paint the gas cap seeing that it couldn't be plated. This stuff is being cleared as I type this.


----------



## bad idea

They will get cut and buffed tomorrow.


----------



## bad idea

Just ordered new inserts for my trunk lock and hood ornament. Mr Lac comes through again!

I can't roll with this not looking crispy.


----------



## bad idea

Putting the hood ornament back together.


----------



## bad idea

Started putting the polished trim on around the gas, brake and ebrake pedals.


----------



## dekay24

its all coming together man!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

80s model door lock knobs instead of euro ones?


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> 80s model door lock knobs instead of euro ones?


Close!


----------



## lone star

very impressive


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> its all coming together man!!:thumbsup:


Thanks dude!


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

bad idea said:


> Close!


Damn I've been at breakfast starring at pictures tryin to find it. My girl was like what game are you playing. No copper wreathes around lock cylinders?


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Damn I've been at breakfast starring at pictures tryin to find it. My girl was like what game are you playing. No copper wreathes around lock cylinders?


Negatron!

Your closer


----------



## SICBSTRD

the copper is fuckin killin it!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

where can i get some nos inserts for the emblem? cause i need one for a 89 fwd fleet i cant find the right emblem for and im missing the insert

pm me please


----------



## bad idea

$$bigjoker$$ said:


> where can i get some nos inserts for the emblem? cause i need one for a 89 fwd fleet i cant find the right emblem for and im missing the insert
> 
> pm me please


Hit up Mr Lac on this site. He could prob help u.


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER

Hood emblem....


----------



## bad idea

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> Hood emblem....


Not even close.


----------



## bad idea

I installed the trunk lock that was polished, the truck lock door that was chromed and copper plated and mounted the assembly with chrome button head Allen screws instead of rivets.










Then I put tape on the trunks body lines and center of the trunk lock so I had reference points to mount the Cadillac V. I cant have a crooked V on the car.





































Now when I double side tape that bitch to the car I have a perfect outline of how she should sit.


----------



## bad idea

I then cleared the V because mr impala forgot to send it with the batch. But he made good and had it to me in 3 days.


----------



## bad idea

I installed the hood ornament as well.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Negatron!
> 
> Your closer


The fleetwood door and Hood trim :dunno:


----------



## bad idea

There's the mistake


----------



## Coca Pearl

I spy two different door key rings. The one on the passenger door looks good


----------



## KAKALAK

How about the illuminated handles and key locks?


----------



## KAKALAK

How did they end up different and still fit the same key.?


----------



## KAKALAK

The handles look different. One looks like a 80's model ..... the other a 90's


----------



## KAKALAK

What do I win?? :cheesy:


----------



## bad idea

One door is from a coupe and the other from a fleetwood. I never realized that I sent different locks and handles to be copperedPolished. Ill send the original coupes pass side door lock to the polisher so the key works on both doors. I fucked up,


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> The handles look different. One looks like a 80's model ..... the other a 90's


Nothing! Cuz I had to post pics of the mistake


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Nothing! Cuz I had to post pics of the mistake


ill just settle for bragging rights :cheesy: :boink:


----------



## OGJordan

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> No copper wreathes around lock cylinders?



Please please please don't put that corny shit on this beautiful car.


----------



## bad idea

OGJordan said:


> Please please please don't put that corny shit on this beautiful car.


Not going to happen. I am going to take apart my spare steering column and chrome and copper the turn signal levers, ignition tumbler and shift lever. I'm going to make copies of the original cadillac keys and send the original gold keys out to be coppered just for shits.


----------



## bad idea

I got the grill and grill surround mounted today. Pulled this sum bish out in the sun to see how she looked.


----------



## DeeLoc

gawd dayum! your ride is mighty fine!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

Man that copper is banging!!


----------



## bad idea

I cut and mounted the door and 1/4 dew sweeps today on the drivers side. I'm cramped in the garage so I got to do a bunch of work on one side of the car, turn the car around and do the other side.














































The only part of the inside of the dew sweep,that you will see when the door is open is mounted with a chrome button head Allen. The rest of the screws are stainless and spaced 5 inches apart.


----------



## bad idea

Just some grill shots.










Here's so you guys can see that the grill I made mounts just like the factory grill and is spaced evenly from left to right.




























I used all new hardware too.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

I took a few pics of how the door glass meets up to the weather strip on the A pillar. I spent a lot of time making sure this car would seal up when the top is up with the windows up. With my luck ill get stuck in the rain driving home from a show with my kids in the car so I wanted pretty tight.


----------



## bad idea

Here is the trunk V cleared.










I put double sided moulding tape on the back but left a little valley in the middle for water to run through.
Ill put this on in the AM.


----------



## bad idea

DeeLoc said:


> gawd dayum! your ride is mighty fine!!!


Thanks dude!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Man that copper is banging!!


It was a gamble that paid off. I like it


----------



## 83cadcoupe

badass build!!


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

bad idea said:


> It was a gamble that paid off. I like it


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


>


have you thought about doing the bumper guards?


----------



## bad idea

Coca Pearl said:


> have you thought about doing the bumper guards?


Ya. I got a whole extra front and rear bumper I'm going to send out for new chrome. Ill do the bumper guards copper then and paint the pads


----------



## KERRBSS

Car came out super nice


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Ya. I got a whole extra front and rear bumper I'm going to send out for new chrome. Ill do the bumper guards copper then and paint the pads


oh what about the bumpers in copper instead of chrome :naughty:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Looking hella tight buddy!


----------



## bad idea

KERRBSS said:


> Car came out super nice


I thought about it. Thing is that the copper looks way better up agains the brown instead of the tan cladding. If I coppered the bumpers I'd have to go brown cladding too. Idk, I just want to drive the car for now


----------



## bad idea

I did 12 hours today and got my ass beat by this car. It fights me with everything.

I spent most of the day putting on the drivers side cladding.


----------



## bad idea

Door sills and fleetwood rockers mounted with chrome Allen heads.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## Coca Pearl

bad idea said:


> Ya. I got a whole extra front and rear bumper I'm going to send out for new chrome. Ill do the bumper guards copper then and paint the pads


the copper bumper guards wil add a nice touch


----------



## thecaveman




----------



## RALPH_DOGG

looking really good man, fk that thing is nice...!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

bad idea said:


>


:thumbsup:lookin good:thumbsup:


----------



## TONY MONTANA

bad idea said:


> I got the grill and grill surround mounted today. Pulled this sum bish out in the sun to see how she looked.


TIGHT :yes:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

The colors you chose are simply SICK... Brown, Chrome and Copper (Although I like to call it Rose Gold :biggrin together are amazing, and I haven't seen a Fleetwood, let alone a rag that looks anything like it..

MAJOR :thumbsup:

Looks like you're on the home stretch. Congratulations!! :bowrofl:


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## lone star

what color eagles do u plan to go with on the roadstars?


----------



## BLT2ROLL

Damn. Your ride is tight. You got some serious fab skills.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for all the good words guys! I'm still cracking away at the car everyday. I'm just getting through the install of the fleetwood rockers and cladding on both sides of the car. Just have to put the pass side 1/4 pieces behind the wheel on. I'm just short 2 spring clip things that ill get in the am. After that ill put the rear bumper together and throw it on the car. From there it's all home stretch.


----------



## bad idea

lone star said:


> what color eagles do u plan to go with on the roadstars?


I have a copper colored background with chrome eagles.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Looks awesome
Almost same color as "pretty penny" a 61 impala


----------



## KAKALAK

I think if you ever show up to the Cadillac fest with the real lecabs...... they are gonna have mad respect for you bro!


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Looks awesome
> Almost same color as "pretty penny" a 61 impala


That car is beautiful!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> I think if you ever show up to the Cadillac fest with the real lecabs...... they are gonna have mad respect for you bro!


Thanks dude. There is a all Cadillac show out here in Boston I plan on bringing it too. It be cool to see a real lecab there.


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

KAKALAK said:


> I think if you ever show up to the Cadillac fest with the real lecabs...... they are gonna have mad respect for you bro!


I think his looks better than a LeCab.


----------



## En Sabah Nur

:shocked:


----------



## En Sabah Nur

I 'm glad to see this project finally coming together for you & in its final stages. But I know a lot of us, including myself, will be going through project withdraws after this cars done. Hats off to you brother, definitely the best & most ambitious Layitlow project to date.


----------



## KAKALAK

94Fleetwoodswangin said:


> I think his looks better than a LeCab.


that's what I was getting at :h5:


----------



## Lowrider19

LeCab owners will start asking for "Bad Idea" conversions after they see the quality.


----------



## bad idea

Rear bumper filler with trim.


----------



## bad idea

I put the lower section of the plate filler on. I painted the gas cap too.


----------



## bad idea

Rear bumper is on! I put it on by myself and I managed to not scratch the car!










I spent a lot of time getting the gaps nice









Preview of the taillight trim.


----------



## bad idea

Here's a side shot so you guys can see how the door and cladding line up. 










Top of the door into the 1/4.


----------



## drasticbean

bad idea said:


>


just beautiful....


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

Very Detailed. clean bro!:nicoderm:


----------



## bad idea

drasticbean said:


> just beautiful....


Thanks man! 

Is drastic having a show this year? Or the individuals from jersey? How about summer slam in english town? im so out of the loop for lowrider car shows seeing i havent had a car out to show for 10 years. If there's any shows that are near you guys hit me up......I'll drive the car down.


----------



## bad idea

En Sabah Nur said:


> I 'm glad to see this project finally coming together for you & in its final stages. But I know a lot of us, including myself, will be going through project withdraws after this cars done. Hats off to you brother, definitely the best & most ambitious Layitlow project to date.


I'm going to keep working on the car as its only 1/2 done. I still need to build a rolling chassis for it and spray the belly. I'll do a build up of my girls 81 fleet wood and I'm chopping the roof on my friends 59 caddy in the fall.


----------



## abelblack65

Trim looks classy!


----------



## bad idea

I had my friend who is a upholsterer come down today to help me pull the sides of the top tight. Turned out really good. Tight as a drum.










After stapling the sides but before pulling the sides forward and gluing.


















All glued up and tight.


----------



## bad idea

I put the flap down license plate holder together with all chrome hardware and mounted it to the car.



















I got some new rubber nipples bumper things too.


----------



## bad idea

Got the rear tai lights and bezels mounted. That wraps up the ass end of the car until I send out my continental kit to be plated.










I polished up the stainless bezel screws too.


----------



## dj kurse 1

:worship:


----------



## caddyking

Are u goin to have rim in your conti or the flat cap? Also, not sure if u mentioned it already but r u goin to 90 the dash too? Car looks great bro. Nothin but respect


----------



## bad idea

caddyking said:


> Are u goin to have rim in your conti or the flat cap? Also, not sure if u mentioned it already but r u goin to 90 the dash too? Car looks great bro. Nothin but respect


I'm looking for a 5th roadstar for the conti kit. 

I'm not going to 90d the dash. I like the analog gauges and the 8 track. I'm kind of a nostalgia buff so I like to see the gas needle bounce from 1/4 to 1/2 tank from going up or down a hill. I deal with technologies for a living and everything now is digital so I just like the mechanics of analog.

Thanks for the good words


----------



## Coca Pearl

Don't forget when you turn corners the gas needle go to E then go back to normal after your going back srt8:roflmao:


----------



## lone star

bad idea said:


> I'm looking for a 5th roadstar for the conti kit.
> 
> I'm not going to 90d the dash. I like the analog gauges and the 8 track. I'm kind of a nostalgia buff so I like to see the gas needle bounce from 1/4 to 1/2 tank from going up or down a hill. I deal with technologies for a living and everything now is digital so I just like the mechanics of analog.
> 
> Thanks for the good words


car looks great. those roadstar wheels/adapters/lock are a heavy combo. i had a regal withroadstars and a matching bumper kit and i used grade 8 bolts on the latch and the bolts still broke on the freeway and almost lost thetop half of my kit.....just some words from experience. i think this conversion shits on a detailess lecab.


----------



## bad idea

lone star said:


> car looks great. those roadstar wheels/adapters/lock are a heavy combo. i had a regal withroadstars and a matching bumper kit and i used grade 8 bolts on the latch and the bolts still broke on the freeway and almost lost thetop half of my kit.....just some words from experience. i think this conversion shits on a detailess lecab.


Good looking out. Ill way over build the latch and make a safety pin.


----------



## KERRBSS

I don't think the factory could have done it better. Great job, watched this thread since day one.


----------



## bad idea

I brought all the parts of the hydros home to pick away at them at night after my kids go to sleep. With 3 in the house that are 8 and under I got to find time without taking away from them. My girl is cool enough that she don't mind having tools on the kitchen table. Here's the parts of the setup as I clean up threads etc so everything can be reassembled. I went to the local hydraulic rebuild shop and bought all new O rings and seals.



















I bought acorn nuts to add to the setup.



















I'm also going to add this stainless band around the copper blocks for a lil extra detail.










I had parts of the blocks sprayed to match the body's color and I had the pumps base plates re sprayed because I put a couple scratches in them.


----------



## bad idea

KERRBSS said:


> I don't think the factory could have done it better. Great job, watched this thread since day one.


Thanks man! I hope you will stay tuned as I keep going with this project.


----------



## Coca Pearl

:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1

bad idea said:


> I'm looking for a 5th roadstar for the conti kit.
> 
> I'm not going to 90d the dash. I like the analog gauges and the 8 track. I'm kind of a nostalgia buff so I like to see the gas needle bounce from 1/4 to 1/2 tank from going up or down a hill. I deal with technologies for a living and everything now is digital so I just like the mechanics of analog.
> 
> Thanks for the good words


And dont forget the pointer needle for the speedometer too. Mine goes all over the place then settles down eventually, lol. 
So are you going to post about the fiberoptics for the indicators on top of header on each corner...remember there wss quite a discussion on that...
Looking good..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I prepped to mount the hood ornament. I kept with the original ornament instead of the one with the wreath. I just like this one better.
> The hood ornament base mount has a small pin that that acts as a key way so the ornament mounts straight and doesn't wiggle sideways. I found center of the hood with a piece of tape to help me mark a spot to drill a hole for this pin.



i agree with you, i changed the one on my cadi for the one without the wreath, the crest is bigger


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Thanks dude. There is a all Cadillac show out here in Boston I plan on bringing it too. It be cool to see a real lecab there.


when is cadillac day? i ran into some trouble with my girls cadi, but if i can get it running again, well both take our cadis there


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> And dont forget the pointer needle for the speedometer too. Mine goes all over the place then settles down eventually, lol.
> So are you going to post about the fiberoptics for the indicators on top of header on each corner...remember there wss quite a discussion on that...
> Looking good..


Yes, soon as I get the front parking lights to work. I got a gremlin.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> when is cadillac day? i ran into some trouble with my girls cadi, but if i can get it running again, well both take our cadis there


Idk dude, ill have to Google bomb it.


----------



## DEVINERI

:fool2::boink:


----------



## dj kurse 1

bad idea said:


> Yes, soon as I get the front parking lights to work. I got a gremlin.


Whats wrong?


----------



## dj kurse 1

the rear lights work as you said because it is a different fuse from the fronts...however you just mention front lights not working..but do they flash when you signal a turn to either side, how about hazards, does that flash or is it simply when you pull out light switch and they dont turn on? check out my scans..hope it helps you out..remember it's off my 80 manual but should apply to 81 as well
























Also, it reads
FRONT OR REAR LAMPS INOPERATIVE
*loose connection or open ground connection*-if associated tail or park lamps do not operate, check for loose connector or an open in brown wire circuit, if park lamps operate, repair open ground.
*Multiple bulbs out*- replace burned out bulbs..


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

bad idea said:


> I want to do a subtle wide body, just 3" on each side. 26" in the rear, 24" in the front, air ride, suicide doors, matte gunmetal gray body with black wheels.


If you can do all THAT you need to open a shop up there. 

By the look of the craftsmanship in this car I don't doubt your skills!


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> the rear lights work as you said because it is a different fuse from the fronts...however you just mention front lights not working..but do they flash when you signal a turn to either side, how about hazards, does that flash or is it simply when you pull out light switch and they dont turn on? check out my scans..hope it helps you out..remember it's off my 80 manual but should apply to 81 as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it reads
> FRONT OR REAR LAMPS INOPERATIVE
> *loose connection or open ground connection*-if associated tail or park lamps do not operate, check for loose connector or an open in brown wire circuit, if park lamps operate, repair open ground.
> *Multiple bulbs out*- replace burned out bulbs..


Thanks for taking the time to go back and forth with PMs and to post this on my thread. Ill dig more into the issue when I get back in the garage and let you know how it goes. Thanks again dude!


----------



## bad idea

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> If you can do all THAT you need to open a shop up there.
> 
> By the look of the craftsmanship in this car I don't doubt your skills!
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Thanks man! I've done a few sets of suicide doors in the past, I mapped this car out for suicide doors and it would be pretty easy. The airride is tit and I could make the 1/4s on this car from scratch. I'm not a huge fan of the wide body's that are out there online now so I'd like to make mine look the way the factory would of done it in my eyes. The market up here sucks for this kind of stuff so I'd have to build a car and sell it online.n


----------



## KAKALAK

:boink:


----------



## bad idea

Getting ready to build up my girls fleetwood. A parts car is a must


----------



## HARDLUCK88

how do you find the time? lol 

also are you tossing the 80's hardware? between me and my g/f we're looking for better bumpers and trim and shit


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> how do you find the time? lol
> 
> also are you tossing the 80's hardware? between me and my g/f we're looking for better bumpers and trim and shit


I find time in between all the kids stuff and work.

I got a ton of 80s and 90s parts. I got a clean 8os front bumper.


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I find time in between all the kids stuff and work.
> 
> I got a ton of 80s and 90s parts. I got a clean 8os front bumper.


wutchu want for it? its getting hard to find clean 80's stuff


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## bad idea

I started to assemble the pumps today. I chased all the threads and fitting with taps and dyes before putting them together.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Ever figured out your electrical issue?


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Ever figured out your electrical issue?



I haven't been to the garage to fuck with it. Soon though.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

good luck with that, i have some kind of electrical issue with my g/f's car it wont even let me access the computer to flash codes... totally dead in the water


----------



## Coca Pearl

:drama:


----------



## bad idea

Works been nuts so I haven't got to really touch the csr. To bad because its so close.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking classy!!


bad idea said:


> I started to assemble the pumps today. I chased all the threads and fitting with taps and dyes before putting them together.


----------



## bad idea

I need you guys opinions.

I have a 1985 s-10 blazer. I did a full frame off, it has a non reinforced frame that's painted with flake, all chrome suspension. Brand new small block 350 that's painted and all chrome and billet with bigger cam, ported and polished intake and heads, decked heads etc,
New tranny with shift kit. Every nut,bolt, bearing bushing is brand new. The truck has literally less than 5 miles on it. It has a full custom old school biscuit interior with mirrors. Suicide doors, suicide tailgates, flipped and molded front end, shaved door handles, caddy tailights, full canvas roof with sliding ragtop......it goes on and on. It's in primer and needs paint. I know it's old school and not the in style but that's it worth? I want to sell it but I'm afraid ill get shit $$$$$$$ for it. You guys think I'd be better to pull the body and drop a 50 chevy 2door body on the frame or other donor body and try to sell it that way? Lemme know what you boys think


----------



## dekay24

dropping another body on it may get you better money, but thats sinking even more time and money into something you dont really want.

for most money back, id say part it out. motor would have alot of interest to any genre, body may appeal to minitruckers, frame to lowriders. and interior...............well that may be a lost cause.


----------



## Coca Pearl

I would part it up for sale as is or parts. in several different areas and see what offers you get. as dekay says don't put more money into something you want to sale becuz you will loose more.


----------



## DEVINERI

how much ??


----------



## bad idea

DEVINERI said:


> how much ??


Ill shoot you a text.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks boys for the advise. I've had this truck so long now it just been sitting. I bought it in 98 and last showed it in 2002.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

if you part it out LMK


----------



## Dylante63

bad idea said:


> I need you guys opinions.
> 
> I have a 1985 s-10 blazer. I did a full frame off, it has a non reinforced frame that's painted with flake, all chrome suspension. Brand new small block 350 that's painted and all chrome and billet with bigger cam, ported and polished intake and heads, decked heads etc,
> New tranny with shift kit. Every nut,bolt, bearing bushing is brand new. The truck has literally less than 5 miles on it. It has a full custom old school biscuit interior with mirrors. Suicide doors, suicide tailgates, flipped and molded front end, shaved door handles, caddy tailights, full canvas roof with sliding ragtop......it goes on and on. It's in primer and needs paint. I know it's old school and not the in style but that's it worth? I want to sell it but I'm afraid ill get shit $$$$$$$ for it. You guys think I'd be better to pull the body and drop a 50 chevy 2door body on the frame or other donor body and try to sell it that way? Lemme know what you boys think


If you got the room to store it and its not in your way just keep it. Sit on it until comes back in style or finish it some day.


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Looking classy!!


Thanks dude


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Sell it bro, dont dump more money into it. Set your price and add it to Craigslist. Sooner or later someone will give you something that you will feel good letting it go for


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Dylante63 said:


> If you got the room to store it and its not in your way just keep it. Sit on it until comes back in style or finish it some day.


this sounds about right


----------



## bad idea

Pumps just about put together.


----------



## npazzin

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin

them pumps look real nice, how did you get em with out a tank, is that aircraft or not? (probably a dumb question) :dunno:


----------



## bad idea

npazzin said:


> them pumps look real nice, how did you get em with out a tank, is that aircraft or not? (probably a dumb question) :dunno:


It's not a dumb question. There actually some old pro hopper pro x pumps I've had since 1996. I flipped the block upside down and machined the block round. I had to make a few parts to be able to have the pump head outside of the tank. I figured I would go for a aircraft kinda look but with off the shelf basic parts.


----------



## CustomMachines

pumps look damn nice  

not so much of a fan of the perforation in the band/strap but thats just my 2¢


----------



## bad idea

CustomMachines said:


> pumps look damn nice
> 
> not so much of a fan of the perforation in the band/strap but thats just my 2¢


Ya me too. I grab that cheap strapping at Home Depot to see how some copper would look on the motor. I want to machine a solid copper band that will go around the motor about 3" wide


----------



## HARDLUCK88

glad my procrastinating paid off i havent been here for awhile! lookin good
had a trunk fire in a small way, finally got new batts the other day and i have new dump shit coming, my switch got stuck in the dump position and im sure you can guess what happened...


----------



## bad idea

Scary


----------



## hittin back bumper

Bad ass build, details, details, details! :nicoderm:


----------



## bad idea

I wired a couple relays behind the columns access door to handle the top pump.


----------



## bad idea

hittin back bumper said:


> Bad ass build, details, details, details! :nicoderm:


Thanks homie


----------



## The12thMan

U GOT SKILLZ HOMIE!!!! VERY NICE!!!!:worship:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

was just wonderin what was up! just waiting on my dump coils and im ready to ride, got my street charger fixed too


----------



## bad idea

The12thMan said:


> U GOT SKILLZ HOMIE!!!! VERY NICE!!!!:worship:


Thanks homie.


----------



## bad idea

I have a 5th roadstar wheel on its way to the crib for my conti kit. I picked up a really clean conti kit for the car out of the bone yard about 8 years ago, it's just been chilling waiting its turn. I'm going to pull it apart and send it out for chrome and copper.


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Ever figured out your electrical issue?


Yes finally!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

hey do you know anywhere i can find the premium cadillac wheels? im trying to find a set for my g/f's cadi, they dont gota have tires...


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> hey do you know anywhere i can find the premium cadillac wheels? im trying to find a set for my g/f's cadi, they dont gota have tires...


The wire wheels?


----------



## bad idea

I put a new gas tank in the car today. Going to put a new exhaust on the car next.


----------



## DeeLoc

tadow!


----------



## bad idea

DeeLoc said:


> tadow!


How you like me know I'm in the mix, it's 1986 and I got a fix. Love me some ice cube.


----------



## dj kurse 1

What was the cause of your electrical issues afterall?


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> What was the cause of your electrical issues afterall?


Shitty connection at the firewall. Took me hours to figure out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> The wire wheels?


yeah, all the ones i found are wrecked or stupid money


----------



## carlito77

*TTT!!!*


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah, all the ones i found are wrecked or stupid money


Hit up Anthony.


----------



## KAKALAK

bump for nice work!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> bump for nice work!


Thanks homie!


----------



## bad idea

I've been working on the car here and there. I had to put a new gas tank in it and a new fuel pump while I was at it.
I got the convertible top working under its own power, just need to bleed the pump. I'll shoot a quick vid when I get a chance.


----------



## Royalty

This thing is ridiculous. Fantastic job on all the details.


----------



## bad idea

I took a quick video of the top working. I still have to bleed the lines and hook up the side tension cables, that's why it comes down kinda fast. It's a weird angle because its hard to record and operate the switch. Ill get a better vid when I can.










http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...2C4BC781-433-00000047E8842A8B_zpsa28cc20d.mp4


----------



## bad idea

Royalty said:


> This thing is ridiculous. Fantastic job on all the details.


Thanks homie! I'm trying


----------



## dj kurse 1

bad idea said:


> I took a quick video of the top working. I still have to bleed the lines and hook up the side tension cables, that's why it comes down kinda fast. It's a weird angle because its hard to record and operate the switch. Ill get a better vid when I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...2C4BC781-433-00000047E8842A8B_zpsa28cc20d.mp4


my neck hurts now....
looking good


----------



## serve_n_swerve

dj kurse 1 said:


> my neck hurts now....
> looking good


 Awesome man


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> my neck hurts now....
> looking good


Thanks man! This is a huge milestone for me


----------



## bad idea

http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...1DF41641-540-0000003D72ACC2E1_zps541c0764.mp4


----------



## dj kurse 1

bad idea said:


> <a href="http://s117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/?action=view&current=488366A1-0E8B-4AAA-9CE2-18C21DF41641-540-0000003D72ACC2E1_zps541c0764.mp4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/o54/cdblazin/488366A1-0E8B-4AAA-9CE2-18C21DF41641-540-0000003D72ACC2E1_zps541c0764.mp4" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


????????


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> ????????


I'm dumb. It's fixed


----------



## bad idea

bad idea said:


> http://i117.photobucket.com/albums/...1DF41641-540-0000003D72ACC2E1_zps541c0764.mp4


Video of the top in action.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

cool beans brah


----------



## bad idea

Hydros going back in the car.


----------



## bad idea

I can't wait to get my two subs and box built in the trunk, mold the entire trunk and wrap it all in vinyl. Ill machine some accents and add some LEDs too.


----------



## bad idea

Here is how much the top shows when it's all the way down.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the good words boys.


----------



## bad idea

Here is the mount for my new remote dump location.......because this setup suuuucked to work on!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

bad idea said:


> Here is how much the top shows when it's all the way down.


:drama:


----------



## caddyking

Looks great. But when driving with the top down, will the rack continuously tap that body right before the trunk? If so, how could u prevent any wear or damage?


----------



## bad idea

caddyking said:


> Looks great. But when driving with the top down, will the rack continuously tap that body right before the trunk? If so, how could u prevent any wear or damage?


I'm going to put a hard stop in the rack to prevent it from touching the package tray.


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~

:drama:


----------



## bad idea

I got the hydros working. Just got to chase down a couple leaks


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## techghetto59

Oooooweeee that bitch is clean and that's always been my dream ride homie.... My partnas thank I'm crazy cause I'm building a 59 but I want one of these wanna trade???:biggrin:


----------



## bad idea

59 what? Ht, vert?


----------



## solid citizen

:shocked: Aspen green HT


----------



## fleetwoodcoupe

techghetto59 said:


> Oooooweeee that bitch is clean and that's always been my dream ride homie.... My partnas thank I'm crazy cause I'm building a 59 but I want one of these wanna trade???:biggrin:


----------



## techghetto59

hardtop baby if it was rag i dont think i would consider it


----------



## bad idea

techghetto59 said:


> hardtop baby if it was rag i dont think i would consider it


Shoot me some pics.


----------



## techghetto59

Look on my thread tech ghetto 59 it's got all the pics when I started building it and all I did to it pimp


----------



## plague

Love this car


----------



## bad idea

techghetto59 said:


> Look on my thread tech ghetto 59 it's got all the pics when I started building it and all I did to it pimp


Looks good!


----------



## bad idea

plague said:


> Love this car



Thanks homie! Hows your coming?


----------



## bad idea

Any body going to Vegas in oct?


----------



## plague

bad idea said:


> Thanks homie! Hows your coming?


I got a long way to go, yours is bye far the best I seen caddy vert just the details, that header emblem says wow


----------



## bad idea

plague said:


> I got a long way to go, yours is bye far the best I seen caddy vert just the details, that header emblem says wow


Hey thanks for the good words and keep at your project. Ill post a video of the hood ornament in action once I get the bugs out of it


----------



## techghetto59

bad idea said:


> Any body going to Vegas in oct?


I'll be in Vegas homie was up


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Any body going to Vegas in oct?


yup yup.... plane tickets and hotel already bought


----------



## OGJordan

I'm bringing my car out this year


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> yup yup.... plane tickets and hotel already bought


Im just trying to see whos going out. Ill be there for the weekend so ill have to get at some of you dudes to do some bullshittin!


----------



## techghetto59

hit me up cuzz i be there Friday to Monday 806 474 8021 thats my cell we talk business if you interested


bad idea said:


> Im just trying to see whos going out. Ill be there for the weekend so ill have to get at some of you dudes to do some bullshittin!


----------



## bad idea

techghetto59 said:


> hit me up cuzz i be there Friday to Monday 806 474 8021 thats my cell we talk business if you interested


Sounds good.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Im just trying to see whos going out. Ill be there for the weekend so ill have to get at some of you dudes to do some bullshittin!


cool 4072559414 don't know if ill have service up there but definitely call me up. Ill be wearing a Stylistics Florida shirt


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> cool 4072559414 don't know if ill have service up there but definitely call me up. Ill be wearing a Stylistics Florida shirt


Werd! 1781 858 5628


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Werd! 1781 858 5628


Gotcha


----------



## HARDLUCK88

im prank calling all you fuckers now!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> im prank calling all you fuckers now!


Send your kawk pics to Kakalac!


----------



## RALPH_DOGG

bad idea said:


> Send your kawk pics to Kakalac!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## BULLY

Man player this sucka is bad I'm going to eye [email protected]!? The hell out of it in Vegas


----------



## bad idea

BULLY said:


> Man player this sucka is bad I'm going to eye [email protected]!? The hell out of it in Vegas


My person will be in Vegas but my car won't. Please don't eye fuck the hell out of me!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> My person will be in Vegas but my car won't. Please don't eye fuck the hell out of me!


bring candy then...


----------



## bad idea

I was able to get in the garage yesterday for a good 8 hours. I got the pass side door panel on, the dew sweep installed and I modified brand new weather strip from a hard top to fit my doors. look at the finished end on the weather strip. I cant just have a gnarly raw cut off weather strip.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## DEVINERI

Cars badass bro


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP

Nice fucking ride


----------



## NIMSTER64

Wow homie very impressed with your skills great build....


----------



## plague

Colors on point


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


>


sick bro! but you missed one small tiny minute detail


----------



## rolling deep

Nice work bro. Good luck on it.see u here in vegas.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> sick bro! but you missed one small tiny minute detail


What? There's not a crown air freshner on the dash?


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the good words guys.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> What? There's not a crown air freshner on the dash?


:no: it came from cadillac


----------



## 310~SFCC

Just read your whole build up topic bro. I love the attention to detail, awesome choice on the color scheme of your caddy. I wish I had a qrtr of the fab skills you have.

Keep that shit up!!!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :no: it came from cadillac


No idea what it could be.


----------



## bad idea

310~SFCC said:


> Just read your whole build up topic bro. I love the attention to detail, awesome choice on the color scheme of your caddy. I wish I had a qrtr of the fab skills you have.
> 
> Keep that shit up!!!


Hey thanks man!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> No idea what it could be.


you took all the 90's stuff, but you didnt grab the rubber top, embossed emblem door lock pulls...
i have some from my dads cadi  










http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-1991-1...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&rkt=5&sd=171069992476&


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> you took all the 90's stuff, but you didnt grab the rubber top, embossed emblem door lock pulls...
> i have some from my dads cadi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1990-1991-1...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=5&rkt=5&sd=171069992476&



I got a set of those, the entire interior is still cdv so I left the 80s lock covers.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i thought it would be a good minor detail/ touch, but i never thought about it like that; interior 80's exterior 90's.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> i thought it would be a good minor detail/ touch, but i never thought about it like that; interior 80's exterior 90's.


Yessssir. It came as a CDV so ill leave it that way. Ill save the pillow top seats and full 90s for my girls car.


----------



## bad idea

It's official. I booked my flight and hotel to Vegas for the super show! I'm pretty effing excited


----------



## bad idea

I pulled the car outside today to give it a wash and rinse with my two lil girls. 









































































Next I got to finish putting in the 1/4 windows and clean my seats.....there filthy!! I got to buy a new brown rug too because I fucked up and cut the carpet short near the door sills...... Funny thing is I did carpets in houses for ten years!!


----------



## DeeLoc

your car is gorgeous!


----------



## bad idea

DeeLoc said:


> your car is gorgeous!


Thanks bawse!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Amazing build. You built a show winner bro. Good luck in Vegas!


----------



## CadillacTom

Will you get to turn some corners this year? She looks real good and you put your ass in this build.


----------



## bad idea

913ryderWYCO said:


> Amazing build. You built a show winner bro. Good luck in Vegas!


Thanks man. I just wanted a cruiser I could take my kids to get ice cream in. I think she will do alright at the local cruise nights too.


----------



## bad idea

CadillacTom said:


> Will you get to turn some corners this year? She looks real good and you put your ass in this build.


I'm trying to atleast get this car out for one night so I can take my girl out on a date. She looooooves this car and is a huge hip hop head so I hope we get to cruise with the beats bumpin. From then on ill spend the winter touching things up and getting the car perfect for the local WOW show in march. Thanks again for the good words.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I pulled the car outside today to give it a wash and rinse with my two lil girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to finish putting in the 1/4 windows and clean my seats.....there filthy!! I got to buy a new brown rug too because I fucked up and cut the carpet short near the door sills...... Funny thing is I did carpets in houses for ten years!!


when r u gona reggo it? r u taking it to richies show? we might take my girlfriends cadi up this time...


----------



## Royalty

BADASS BUILD RIGHT HERE!!


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> I pulled the car outside today to give it a wash and rinse with my two lil girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to finish putting in the 1/4 windows and clean my seats.....there filthy!! I got to buy a new brown rug too because I fucked up and cut the carpet short near the door sills...... Funny thing is I did carpets in houses for ten years!!


 Awesome job man, great build


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good!! They sell carpet on eBay for 150 or so.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> when r u gona reggo it? r u taking it to richies show? we might take my girlfriends cadi up this time...



Reggo? Ya ill be at richies show so come on through homie.


----------



## BigCeez

3 hours and 106 pages later.......amazing build....cant wait to see the finished product...much respect to you bro!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Reggo? Ya ill be at richies show so come on through homie.


register


----------



## BIG L.A

That muthafucka clean the only thing i can say it extend those arms a lil a lil tuck would set it off but then again i extend every car i build i guess it the L.A in me but u killin it homie


----------



## bad idea

BigCeez said:


> 3 hours and 106 pages later.......amazing build....cant wait to see the finished product...much respect to you bro!


Thanks man!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> register


As soon as I find the title;(


----------



## bad idea

BIG L.A said:


> That muthafucka clean the only thing i can say it extend those arms a lil a lil tuck would set it off but then again i extend every car i build i guess it the L.A in me but u killin it homie


Once I build a rolling chassis for the car ill def extend the A arms. Thanks for the good words!


----------



## JT1964

Damn dude, Your the fucking man your know your shit...u got me motivated to to go work on my car now. Ur craftsmanship is superb and your attention to details, Wow!... wish I had you for a neighbor ...(no ****)...keep up the good work. ...that bitch looks fresh, original like from the factory.


----------



## littlerascle59

Very nice breh


----------



## CustomMachines

Awesomeness :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> As soon as I find the title;(


too bad you dont have another cad same year and color with reggo allready, thats how i got my g/f's cadi home when we got it, i took the plates off my cad and put them on hers, cus my title just says "gray" and "1988 cadillac" and other than the vin number i dont think anyone noticed lol... but it was only that one time...


----------



## naptownbrown

Wow that's dedication, comment, and down right true to the game. Dam that's sweet by you doing this build you said if your going to build a low low or anything do it right know matter what.You can't put 13s and hydros on a car and call it a lowrider you have to put in work you did that and more time to get on my build once again nice ride.


----------



## Losin Money

naptownbrown said:


> You can't put 13s and hydros on a car and call it a lowrider you have to put in work


Uhhh...:ugh: .....let's not go that far breh. Aint u heard of the daygo chapter...all marty mcfag had to do was was buy a foe-doe chop top. NO chinas NO hydros and they made that bitch made ****** the prez. 

Im just sayin doe.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

Losin Money said:


> Uhhh...:ugh: .....let's not go that far breh. Aint u heard of the daygo chapter...all marty mcfag had to do was was buy a foe-doe chop top. NO chinas NO hydros and they made that bitch made ****** the prez.
> 
> Im just sayin doe.


hi dana


----------



## BigPit903

Losin Money said:


> Uhhh...:ugh: .....let's not go that far breh. Aint u heard of the daygo chapter...all marty mcfag had to do was was buy a foe-doe chop top. NO chinas NO hydros and they made that bitch made ****** the prez.
> 
> Im just sayin doe.


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsupam! Bad Idea that's a great build on your Caddy looks so freaking clean :thumbsup: thanks for sharing with us homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 70monte805

Losin Money said:


> Uhhh...:ugh: .....let's not go that far breh. Aint u heard of the daygo chapter...all marty mcfag had to do was was buy a foe-doe chop top. NO chinas NO hydros and they made that bitch made ****** the prez.
> 
> Im just sayin doe.


:inout:


----------



## KAKALAK

Waiting on those pics holmes!!!!!


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Waiting on those pics holmes!!!!!


I tried last night but my photobucket wasn't having it. Ill try again.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

This a a local car collectors car collection. This is just a few of his almost 50 cars. He has every year impala vert from 58-65 and all the tri fives in vert,ht and wagon. 










How's that for a lineup?!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dang breh, that dudes got it all!


----------



## bad idea

I went to drive the car from the garage to my house and it died. It turns over ....spits and sputters out of the throttle body but won't start. Any ideas? It's a 81 cdv with a 4-6-8 368.


----------



## bad idea

Fuck it! I'm on the hunt for a new motor.


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> Fuck it! I'm on the hunt for a new motor.


:angry:

that bad, or you just looking for an excuse to do the engine compartment now.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

the 4,6,8 is garbage, you have to unplug the module that controls the reduction in firing order. an olds 350 motor will drop right in


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> :angry:
> 
> that bad, or you just looking for an excuse to do the engine compartment now.


I guess a little of both but im more leaning to want to put new technology into the drive line. im on the hunt now for what I want.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> the 4,6,8 is garbage, you have to unplug the module that controls the reduction in firing order. an olds 350 motor will drop right in


the 4-6-8 portion of the motor was disconnected in 1982, I have the papers from Cadillac somewhere. The motor itself (368) is a good motor and Cadillac had a lot of good luck with that big block motor. Im looking for a driveline from 2006 or newer for what I want to do.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

find a motor from a gmc ukon or denali or escalade theres aftermarket shit all day for those to hook up into any car...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

LS Swap. it would be sexy


----------



## bad idea

I found the reason why the car won't run. The cam gear looks almost as bad. Goodbye 4-6-8 motor.


----------



## KAKALAK

:angel:


bad idea said:


> I found the reason why the car won't run. The cam gear looks almost as bad. Goodbye 4-6-8 motor.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> I found the reason why the car won't run. The cam gear looks almost as bad. Goodbye 4-6-8 motor.


prolly had a clogged passage from to much paraffin... old oil always leaves that waxy shit gunked up, even if you use a hi detergent oil its hard to get out...


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> prolly had a clogged passage from to much paraffin... old oil always leaves that waxy shit gunked up, even if you use a hi detergent oil its hard to get out...


Yup I think your right because look how dry that fucker is. It's dry enough to have rust on it.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Yup I think your right because look how dry that fucker is. It's dry enough to have rust on it.


any luck with a motor yet? i have an ls motor from a ukon denali in my garage i thought my bro was gona use it for a friends truck, but he didnt, do you want me to see if he'll sell it?


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> any luck with a motor yet? i have an ls motor from a ukon denali in my garage i thought my bro was gona use it for a friends truck, but he didnt, do you want me to see if he'll sell it?


Call me when you can. Ty


----------



## bad idea

Still hunting for a driveline. I'm getting close.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i also forgot, down the street from me is a place called co-part, they take cars after they get wrecked and insurance companys total them, i think this place auctions them off, i only been there because i brought them 4 or 5 junk cars over the years... but i know they have a computer database system and stuff, but i think you have to have an account...


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## colo64imp

nice work brutha:thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

http://www.jherush.com/schwartzperformance/cadillac.htm


----------



## bad idea

We bought a English wheel and a Shrinker stretcher. Time to learn how to really fuck up some metal! My first attempt at a compound curve.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

cool! make me some fenders fro my go kart lol


----------



## big pimpin

I can't even look at this build anymore....just too awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

big pimpin said:


> I can't even look at this build anymore....just too awesome! :thumbsup:


qouted for trufe


----------



## bad idea

So I got my motor and trans combo all picked out. Ill post pics of it when I get it. I'm going to have to do custom fab work to get the motor in this car so I chopped up my parts car and used the firewall and front frame clip as a mock up. I welded some pneumatic wheels to the frame so it's easy to move around. This way I can mock everything up in the mock up car, get it all fabbed up, wired, running etc etc and then once it's all figured out ill swap it all over to the vert. 

Pics from today.































































It'll be nice to make the trans cross member, shifter linkages, figure out the headers, get all the wiring figured out in a easy to work on movable mock up car.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks again for the good words guys!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

that poor cadi  thank god its a 90's, can i have the back glass from that one? i need it for mock up


----------



## HARDLUCK88

shit i wish i could cut out the a pillar connection point to the roof too, cadis are notorious for rotting at the corner of the glass...


----------



## LacN_Thru

Like the mini mock up car, looks like a GOOD IDEA to me. Still one of my favorite builds on this site, keep up the good work


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice! I wish I had caddies for mock up purposes


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> that poor cadi  thank god its a 90's, can i have the back glass from that one? i need it for mock up


It's going to the scrap yard tomorrow. Hurry ur ass up and get it!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

poopie i cant make it today i have to help my old man out with some stuff


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> poopie i cant make it today i have to help my old man out with some stuff


What is it that u need? I'll cut it off and put it to the side


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> Nice! I wish I had caddies for mock up purposes


The best 340$ I've ever spent!


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> So I got my motor and trans combo all picked out. Ill post pics of it when I get it. I'm going to have to do custom fab work to get the motor in this car so I chopped up my parts car and used the firewall and front frame clip as a mock up. I welded some pneumatic wheels to the frame so it's easy to move around. This way I can mock everything up in the mock up car, get it all fabbed up, wired, running etc etc and then once it's all figured out ill swap it all over to the vert.
> 
> Pics from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be nice to make the trans cross member, shifter linkages, figure out the headers, get all the wiring figured out in a easy to work on movable mock up car.


buying mockup cars for a floorpan was the best idea i ever had. it has saved me so much time, and made for no "guessing". i think i paid $340 for one, and $400 for the other. lol.

and nobody cars that you cut up a 4dr anyway.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> What is it that u need? I'll cut it off and put it to the side


just the glass itself, my back glass got knocked out of my cadi


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> buying mockup cars for a floorpan was the best idea i ever had. it has saved me so much time, and made for no "guessing". i think i paid $340 for one, and $400 for the other. lol.
> 
> and nobody cars that you cut up a 4dr anyway.


I actually got this idea from you. My first post that I did from iPhone said " I pulled a page out of Dekays book" but the post never went through for some reason. So......thanks for the idea!

I agree with you. Who cares because they ran these 4doors for 12 years and literally made millions of them.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> just the glass itself, my back glass got knocked out of my cadi


I'll see if I can get it out.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

thanks bud i appreciate it, im not sure what went wrong, i think im going to have to peel my top off finally...


----------



## dekay24

bad idea said:


> I actually got this idea from you. My first post that I did from iPhone said " I pulled a page out of Dekays book" but the post never went through for some reason. So......thanks for the idea!
> 
> I agree with you. Who cares because they ran these 4doors for 12 years and literally made millions of them.


haha, im glad you did, maybe some more people will start. 
i got the idea from a hotrodder. but i had never seen any lowrider guys do it. but id also never seen any lowriders go as heavy into frame mods that it was nessesary.

but you never got to drive your test floor. lol


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> haha, im glad you did, maybe some more people will start.
> i got the idea from a hotrodder. but i had never seen any lowrider guys do it. but id also never seen any lowriders go as heavy into frame mods that it was nessesary.
> 
> but you never got to drive your test floor. lol



That's cool! I would of drove the car but this car was the most amount of rot I've ever seen on a frame. That's why it was so cheap. The entire frame from the tranny crossmember back was gone!


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## BRAVO

This topic is always a treat


----------



## bad idea

Here is the newest addition to my Cadillac addiction. This is a 1981 all original CDV and I've never seen a cadillac this clean......everything works including the 4-6-8 option.
This is now the car that will be for my girlfriend instead of the fleetwood.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

good lord, where did you find that?


----------



## 83cadcoupe

What was wrong with the fleetwood?


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> good lord, where did you find that?


I bought it off Richie.....he found it on craigslist. It's been in a storage unit for years! I had to beg and plead to get it from him but it had to be mine.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> good lord, where did you find that?


Nothing. I'll build the fleet wood for me the way I want and I'll use it as my second daily driver. I'm going go a different route with the fleet wood though. The CDV needs far less work so I'll be able to turn that car over a lot faster so she can have it by spring.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

well, i know it looks good but i would seriously consider running seafoam through the motor before an oil change to make sure there arent any clogged passages... considering how the other 468 went  if you want your mama san to ride on maybe it would be a good idea to disable the 468 option while u are ahead...
were u able to get that glass for me? ill come up and do some dirty work to pay for it if you want


----------



## bad idea

I've been getting the 1/4 windows back in the car. I'm trying to get them lined up 100% with the door glass with the front weather strip on. Tough part is the door glass is from one car and the 1/4 glass and weather strip are from a 82 tornado hard top. Because of this I had to modified the weather strip to work and look like it was for a convertible. 

Here goes.

Here's the modified weather strip on the 1/4 glass. You can see that it tucks behind the dew sweep and rounds up into the glass.









You can see how the 1/4 glass meets up to the door glass.


















Here's the weather strip I made for the door jamb.









This is how the glass will line up when I put in the final window sweep.









Here's how I had to notch the window mounting bracket to make room for the window sweep. The window sweep keeps the 1/4 and door glass lined up and sealed when rolled up.


















You can see the tab I welded on that ill drill and tap so I can adjust the widow sweep.


----------



## bad idea

I want the windows to line up really nice so I can put the top down at a show and leave the windows up. The windows on this conversion are buy far the hardest part.




























I just got to swing the very tips of the 1/4 windows in about 1/16" and they'll be perfect.


----------



## plague

Perfect, did you change the quater windows look diffrent from before like that idea on the inside where the door meets


----------



## plague

bad idea said:


> Here is the newest addition to my Cadillac addiction. This is a 1981 all original CDV and I've never seen a cadillac this clean......everything works including the 4-6-8 option.
> This is now the car that will be for my girlfriend instead of the fleetwood.


The crazy thing is 10 years ago you could find these cars. Now a lot harder even when you go to the yards just new cars


----------



## bad idea

plague said:


> Perfect, did you change the quater windows look diffrent from before like that idea on the inside where the door meets


Nah man these are the only glass 1/4s I've had in the car. Maybe eventually I'll have some new ones made so there no so square. Ill roll with these for now.


----------



## bad idea

plague said:


> The crazy thing is 10 years ago you could find these cars. Now a lot harder even when you go to the yards just new cars


The guy at the pick and pull said he hasn't seen a 2 door in the yard in over 15 years up here.


----------



## plague

bad idea said:


> The guy at the pick and pull said he hasn't seen a 2 door in the yard in over 15 years up here.


And to find a clean one for a good price, there is a place in colorado only cadillacs I found 5 2 door fleets all had rockers gave them all 2 me like for 500 he had like 8 complete 90s I just had moved out there you should have seen my face finding so much untapped stuff. I never been back there and he didn't let guys on the lot. I took my caddy out there he had been working with caddys for over50 years and was amazed by a 90d brougham he said it couldn't be done


----------



## genuinechevy

plague said:


> And to find a clean one for a good price, there is a place in colorado only cadillacs I found 5 2 door fleets all had rockers gave them all 2 me like for 500 he had like 8 complete 90s I just had moved out there you should have seen my face finding so much untapped stuff. I never been back there and he didn't let guys on the lot. I took my caddy out there he had been working with caddys for over50 years and was amazed by a 90d brougham he said it couldn't be done



This yard is still open they have every thing caddy ive been wanting to go look for some 90s panels for my box


----------



## plague

genuinechevy said:


> This yard is still open they have every thing caddy ive been wanting to go look for some 90s panels for my box


Haven't been there in 8 years good guy


----------



## HARDLUCK88

plague said:


> And to find a clean one for a good price, there is a place in colorado only cadillacs I found 5 2 door fleets all had rockers gave them all 2 me like for 500 he had like 8 complete 90s I just had moved out there you should have seen my face finding so much untapped stuff. I never been back there and he didn't let guys on the lot. I took my caddy out there he had been working with caddys for over50 years and was amazed by a 90d brougham he said it couldn't be done


i dont see what seems so impossible about it, its the same car, would be cool to see the look when one drives by


----------



## bad idea

Back in the garage. I'm starting to make a pattern of the trunk, it's the first step in molding the trunk. I'm looking forward to this part of the build........I haven't effed around with custom car audio in a while. 










I'm not going to use those two booty subwoofers. I got a pair of new JLaudio slim 10" subs on the way.

I have a set of trunk hinges from the parts car that will get copper plated. I'll spray the white ones in the pic for now.


----------



## bad idea

I got these in the mail today from Mr Impala.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

684?


----------



## dj kurse 1

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> 684?


Variable displacement engine. 
Basically it shuts off cylinders from the v8 and it'll be a v6 or a v4 depending on throttle. 
Its the same displacement engine used in 1980 but 1980 was all v8. It was only used for one year, which was 1981.


----------



## bad idea

I got in the garage for a few hours today. I managed to pick up a box with 3 Jl w3s in it. Ill use two for the trunk and use the slim lines that are on there way for my challenger.










I got busy with the lexan,mdf and the router too.
































































Here's the floor that will eventually sit below the pumps will led lit plexi.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Clean boss, do you have a picture of the oil reservoirs? Without blocks how will the tanks bolt over the gears?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

Big Hollywood said:


> Clean boss, do you have a picture of the oil reservoirs? Without blocks how will the tanks bolt over the gears?


the pumps share a common reservoir, it's the big "V" you see in the last pic


----------



## Big Hollywood

HARDLUCK88 said:


> the pumps share a common reservoir, it's the big "V" you see in the last pic


I really dig that - clean setup


----------



## bad idea

I put in a few hours today. 

Here's the floor trimmed in and fitting nice. It's a good base to work off of now.









You can see how the 1/4 mdf touches the pumps base plate and over laps it. I'll be using the plexi glass to go under this layer of 1/4 and will get a polished edge and back lit with LEDs.


----------



## bad idea

I'm going to mold in a polished 1/8 piece of aluminum. Ill tig weld the seem so it's all one piece. Next year ill copper plate it.


----------



## bad idea

Next I started to make a pattern of the side of the trunk. I did linoleum for 10 years so making patterns of things come pretty easy at this point.











Then I transfer the pattern onto 1/4" mdf and then cut it out. 










Then I drop it in for a test fit.

Wam bitch! First shot!










Now I'll go back over this piece and shave 1/16" off the top and bottom to allow for the thickness of the vinyl wrap. These pieces will not just be flat and wrapped in vinyl. There will be multiple layers that will blend together with body work, there will be machined inserts and everything will flow nicely.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

Coming out real clean my man.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Looking good as always.


----------



## bad idea

serve_n_swerve said:


> Coming out real clean my man.


Thanks man!


----------



## bad idea

OUTHOPU said:


> Looking good as always.



Thanks dude......I didn't even know you followed this thread. I enjoy following yours. Keep up the good work!


----------



## plague

Nice setup love the tank, never seen one like that I got similar pumps for my lincoln went with a oval air compressor tank. Just the detail in your work is on point


----------



## bad idea

plague said:


> Nice setup love the tank, never seen one like that I got similar pumps for my lincoln went with a oval air compressor tank. Just the detail in your work is on point


Shoot up some pics when you can.


----------



## plague

Ok have to load them ill do it tomorrow


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

bad idea said:


> Shoot up some pics when you can.


Here ya go


----------



## plague

Ill post the tank when I email them to my boy my upload ain't working but I used a oval porter cable air compressor tank


----------



## bad idea

MOSTHATED CC said:


> Here ya go


Looks good. Are you sure that pump head doesn't have weep holes so oil can pass by the needle bearings? That's the problem I had with my setup. I'm slowly collecting aircraft parts for its potential next set up.


----------



## plague

They are diffrent my guy used them before ill try to find some pics. I have 3 of them he said they can be mounted any way just as long as the tank is over high on the pumps and they are off the one I don't know much about them he explained them to me but forgot but I've never done this style before. Seen yours and some threw black magic and are similar lot more work and money than I thought but ill get you some pic when I get it together


----------



## bodyman1979

jus fund this build thread....WOW great work the car is gonna be badass, love the copper,it goes good with the brown! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bad idea

bodyman1979 said:


> jus fund this build thread....WOW great work the car is gonna be badass, love the copper,it goes good with the brown! GOOD LUCK!


Come see it at the WOW show in Boston March 28-30. We will be chopping at 59 caddy live at the show with gene Winfield.


----------



## bad idea

Motor and trans on its way.


----------



## bad idea

That should piss off some Cadillac and jeep guys!


----------



## Coca Pearl

:yessad: surely will a dodge hemi going in a caddy


----------



## jspekdc2

6.1 lt... Damm.. Niceee


----------



## bad idea

I bought all the rest of the materials I need to finish off the trunk.










1/4...1/2...3/4" mdf and 1/4" acrylic










Mar glass, bondo, fibre glass Matt and resin, router bits, magnets, CA glue, wood glue, staple gun and brad nail gun. I have a table saw, chop saw and router table as well as a drum and disc sander.


----------



## bad idea

I filled in the letters and numbers on this 4-6-8 emblem today too. I'll clear it next time I'm in the garage.









Details details.


----------



## fatcity209

Love this build and absolutely respect your craftsmanship bro.


----------



## KAKALAK

Looking good on this sleeper


----------



## bad idea

fatcity209 said:


> Love this build and absolutely respect your craftsmanship bro.


Thanks homie!


----------



## bad idea

First video I'll take is me blowing that back tires off this thing when that hemi goes in. That motor has about 430 hp.


----------



## bad idea

So we are getting ready to do a one week paintjob on my girls cdv. I picked out the color and we did a couple spray outs. It's 2008 mary K pink. It's a tri stage and we are going to do some lace and water drop panels on the hood,roof and trunk and micro silver flake over the entire car. She will get it as a surprise at a car show this year in March. Hopefully there's no major auto body surprises.


----------



## bad idea

So I decided that instead of shipping the engine from Virginia to Boston I'll just hop in the truck with a good buddy of mine and go get it......road trip style. We are going to leave this Friday am.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

bad idea said:


> I pulled the car outside today to give it a wash and rinse with my two lil girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next I got to finish putting in the 1/4 windows and clean my seats.....there filthy!! I got to buy a new brown rug too because I fucked up and cut the carpet short near the door sills...... Funny thing is I did carpets in houses for ten years!!


This thing looks amazing bro ive been taking notes from this build for a long time been stacking up parts to do this to mine... good job homie


----------



## bad idea

I just did 27 hours in the truck going to and from martins vile Virginia.

Here she is waiting her turn.


----------



## bad idea

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> This thing looks amazing bro ive been taking notes from this build for a long time been stacking up parts to do this to mine... good job homie


Thanks boss. Hit me up with questions.


----------



## KERRBSS

What shade of brown is this? Did I miss it somewhere?


----------



## bad idea

KERRBSS said:


> What shade of brown is this? Did I miss it somewhere?


2010 Toyota Venza


----------



## KAKALAK

U cranked the motor up and evertthing before buying?


----------



## plague

bad idea said:


> I just did 27 hours in the truck going to and from martins vile Virginia.
> 
> Here she is waiting her turn.


That is a monster, like that


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> U cranked the motor up and evertthing before buying?


Of course. I saw it run with 79pounds of oil pressure.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Of course. I saw it run with 79pounds of oil pressure.


oh thats cool i was just saying


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> oh thats cool i was just saying


I got a screaming deal but these motors still are not cheap......still had to break bread to get this monster in my possession.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> I got a screaming deal but these motors still are not cheap......still had to break bread to get this monster in my possession.


Oh i bet. i would just went with a cheaper alternative but then i wouldnt have the bragging rights as ull have


----------



## bad idea

I got busy the past couple days in the garage and I have the next two days off as well.



















Panels are held together with flush mounted magnets.


















Starting to make the mounts for the side panels. These will hold the mounting magnets.




























I have a million more pics but I'm being super lazy.


----------



## bad idea

Here's how the pumps will be back lit with LEDs.










































































Now when I put the top layer on it will cover the plexi glass. Only the very edge will be lit up.


----------



## bad idea

I raised the floor up 1/2" at the V tank and molded up to it to give the floor more dimension. I left enough Of a gap in between where I molded up to the tank and the tank to allow forthe polished aluminum and the vinyl this piece will be wrapped in.


----------



## bad idea

Hahaha maybe once the hemi goes in ill put this on the trunk to fuck with the mopar guys!


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

bad idea said:


> I raised the floor up 1/2" at the V tank and molded up to it to give the floor more dimension. I left enough Of a gap in between where I molded up to the tank and the tank to allow forthe polished aluminum and the vinyl this piece will be wrapped in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> keep them pics coming :thumbsup:
> /QUOTE]k


----------



## FLA813DOVER

badass caddy man


----------



## bad idea

I did about ten hours today.


----------



## bad idea

I had a bad boy jet band saw dropped off today too


----------



## bad idea

Template of the floor.


----------



## DeeLoc




----------



## CAPRICHOSO86

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Did 12 hours today. I'm legit high on fiber glass resin fumes.










I routed a groove into all the pieces that I will pull,a stretch to. It gives a nice clean groove to staple the material into.



























































































Here it is soaked in resin.....30 oz worth. I'll put about three layers of fibers glass over this so it's really strong..... That way it won't twist when I pull it out of the car to do body work on it and reinforce it from the back side as well. I won't just leave the center section where the trunk lock is looking all shitty like that. I had to use the plastic trunk lock cover as a guide so I have something to do final body work up to. I'll add a molded insert or something fancy in that odd looking area.


----------



## dekay24

i likey!:thumbsup:


----------



## low4ever

I love creative trunk work. :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I'm sopposed to be driving my girls coupe deville to the body shop rite now but Mother Nature decided to shit a foot of snow on the northeast. Hopefully I can get it there in the am. We are doing a 10 day custom paint job so I can give her the car at the local wow show in March as a surprise. It will be 2008 mary K pink with lace and water drops and flake and I'll roll the shit out of that car! Lol


----------



## bad idea

We started on the body work on my girls CDV today. This car is so clean that two of us got 80% of the body work done today plus pulling all the moldings etc off.

This car is getting a quick but clean custom paint job and will be used as a family cruiser or she can drive it whenever she wants. I'll let her drive my vert first so she can decide if she wants hydros or not.
































































































































I normally would strip all the paint off a car to do body work but the paint on this car is in such good shape I didn't see the need and added labor.


----------



## LostInSanPedro

No 90 kit? Looks good man, love watching the process.


----------



## bad idea

LostInSanPedro said:


> No 90 kit? Looks good man, love watching the process.


Nope........just a clean stock 80s car. I do have love for the 80s cads as well so this one will stay 80s unless she wants it 90d.


----------



## bad idea

Just about ready for paint.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801

:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

I pulled the hardened mold I made for the trunk out of the car so I could clean up the edges and hit the entire think with some 36 grit on the wiz wheel. This will let the next two layers of fibre glass go on cleaner and give it something to bite into.










This is why I route in a small bevel in my mdf. It gives a clean edge to staple into and a clean edge to grind up to.















































Back in the car with two more layers of glass on it. I put it back in the car to reinforce it so when it dries it doesn't twist out of shape.

Next I'll take it back out of the car to hit it with the wiz wheel and start the body work on it before I reinforce the back side edges of the mdf and wrap it in vinyl.


----------



## DEVINERI

:thumbsup::fool2:


----------



## bad idea

I towed my girl coupe to the paint shop today. I got it there one day early because mumma nature is going to terd another 6" of snow tomorrow.

The car should be sealed tomorrow night and have the base tri stage pink on it weds afternoon.


----------



## bad idea

Here's the lace I'm using. I got weird looks today at waldogs when I was buying it. I explained to the 4' blue head lady behind the counter what I was using it for and she looked at me like a deer in the road.










I had to turn a 90s rear filler into a 80s buy filling in the moulding holes.




















I got some new re pop front fillers too. 










These pieces are in primer now and blocked.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Good luck fitting them. Those are a pain in the ass to fit. I had some and re sold them didn't fit properly and needed a lot of trimming and adjusting...especially the rear ones.
Originals are the best way to go. I have them, but guess to late for that now is it. 
Both coupes coming out nice.


----------



## bad idea

Cars in the booth being sealed as I type this.


----------



## bad idea

Bouncing back in forth between cars. Here's more of the trunk on the brown terd.


----------



## bad idea

The center section will be brown.


----------



## CadillacsFinest

You got some wicked skills Homie!!! Bad ass Caddy's TTT


----------



## bad idea

The girls car is painted and I'm effing frieeeeeed! Two all nighters in a row will do that.

Sealer.










Base.








Yes I sprayed a extra set of fillers. I know the rears are cracked.









Tri stage top coat. 197 grams of pearl.



































Tri stage with flake.

9different flakes











Tape outs for flake.


















FLAKE! 18oz's

















Candy pink test panel. My boy legit mixed all the colors for the car. Nothing off the shelf.









Fine line.


----------



## bad idea

Fades










































































Hope she likes it.


----------



## geemann

Amazed as always with with the stuff your hands create! Great job dude.


----------



## bad idea

geemann said:


> Amazed as always with with the stuff your hands create! Great job dude.


Thanks dude. Me and my boy legit have never painted this style paint job before. We heve never done a full tri stage or this much flake or lace or candy on a car.......only lil test panels and shit. I've never pulled fine line or have done patterns before. I pulled all the tape on this car and laid all the lace....he sprayed and together we bullshitted and came up with what you seen the fly.


----------



## BRAVO

Always great work In here...tnx for sharing


----------



## DEVINERI

Dope


----------



## low4ever

Turned out really nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Started putting the trim back on the car.





































It's getting there.


----------



## bad idea

Did a few more hours tonight.














































Top came out really good. All the stock emblems cleaned up perfect too.


----------



## bad idea

Started to clean up and re tape the emblems for after the cut and buff.

Patkin was a local Cadillac dealer up here in the north east. That emblem has been on the car for 33 years and I think it's cool so it gets to live its life out cruising on this pink pig.



















Wheels back in the booth being flaked.









There's a very light fade and coat of pink candy over the flake too. Ill pinstripe the edges pink too.


----------



## dj kurse 1

Looking good. Where you get the double sided tape? I haven't one like that. I have the 3m type and seems to thick to use.


----------



## CustomMachines

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez

car looks awsome.. keep up the good wrk


----------



## bad idea




----------



## Mr. MS Roller

Can you explain the best way to prep the wheels before paint. I was thinking of sand blasting then first! What do you think?


----------



## bad idea

Not sure if it's the best way but getting the chrome scuffed up and not shiny is key. I used adhesion promoter too


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

Damn another clean ride bro


----------



## bad idea

dj kurse 1 said:


> Looking good. Where you get the double sided tape? I haven't one like that. I have the 3m type and seems to thick to use.


Local pep boys.


----------



## big pimpin

bad idea said:


> Here's the lace I'm using. I got weird looks today at waldogs when I was buying it. I explained to the 4' blue head lady behind the counter what I was using it for and she looked at me like a deer in the road.




Yeah....does feel a bit weird to search thru the lace section. lol


----------



## bad idea

big pimpin said:


> Yeah....does feel a bit weird to search thru the lace section. lol
> 
> View attachment 1105810



Did you have a problem with your lace wrinkling after the paint 
Was sprayed over it? I stretched the fuuuuuck out of the lace and it still wrinkled after the first coat. Maybe because I used waterborne paint?


----------



## bad idea

I drove the car yesterday back from the place we painted it. I drove it 10 miles down the highway and got 12 thumbs up and 5 people took pics of the car. Grown ass men clapping! Shit I hope she's ready for the attention you get in a lowrider.


----------



## bad idea

Back on the big brown turd.

This piece had a ugly hump around the lock......looked like a full diaper or the head of a Canadian goose and that won't fly. I found this emblem in the shop so it's getting used under some fiber glass. I figured I didn't want to kill the trunk with caddy logos so this way it will just give the light impression of a V without punching you in the face.




























Fast forward bout 10 hours...
Ready for vinyl.


----------



## bad idea

So this next part was a mother fucker. I had two of the best custom car audio guys in the garage with me all day. This took two of us 12 hours.

We made two of these to spec....,added mounting tabs and then mounted them in the car.



















Then we started to build ribs and mounting locations.



















Plastic bags over the subs for protection. Mdf rings around the woofers so I have something to staple and stretch too










We stapled the fleece for the bottom of the box on the bench because the gun wouldn't reach that far in.


















Stretched and resined 










I've already added two rounds of fibre glass to this piece. This piece and all pieces of the trunk are removable for access to the stereo and hydros. It's a lot of forward thinking.



Insert " it looks like a robot face" jokes here_________________________ <---------------------


----------



## bad idea

I pulled in the driveway this am early and this was outside. I had to take a pic of the paint because it looks like a diff color depending on the lite.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

bad idea said:


> So this next part was a mother fucker. I had two of the best custom car audio guys in the garage with me all day. This took two of us 12 hours.
> 
> We made two of these to spec....,added mounting tabs and then mounted them in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we started to build ribs and mounting locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic bags over the subs for protection. Mdf rings around the woofers so I have something to staple and stretch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stapled the fleece for the bottom of the box on the bench because the gun wouldn't reach that far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretched and resined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already added two rounds of fibre glass to this piece. This piece and all pieces of the trunk are removable for access to the stereo and hydros. It's a lot of forward thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Insert " it looks like a robot face" jokes here_________________________ <---------------------


 It looks like the robot from the iron giant but good work though


----------



## serve_n_swerve

bad idea said:


> So this next part was a mother fucker. I had two of the best custom car audio guys in the garage with me all day. This took two of us 12 hours.
> 
> We made two of these to spec....,added mounting tabs and then mounted them in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we started to build ribs and mounting locations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plastic bags over the subs for protection. Mdf rings around the woofers so I have something to staple and stretch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We stapled the fleece for the bottom of the box on the bench because the gun wouldn't reach that far in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stretched and resined
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already added two rounds of fibre glass to this piece. This piece and all pieces of the trunk are removable for access to the stereo and hydros. It's a lot of forward thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> Insert " it looks like a robot face" jokes here_________________________ <---------------------


 Haha I was going to make a comment.It's coming along real nice my ma.


----------



## serve_n_swerve

serve_n_swerve said:


> Haha I was going to make a comment.It's coming along real nice my ma.


 My man, not my Ma


----------



## bad idea

I'm back on it today. Just did a sold 5 hours on it after work.


----------



## bad idea

Reinforced the back side of the iron giants face piece with 3 layers of fiber glass. That should make it as hard as wood pecker lips.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS

damn man trunk is coming along great


----------



## MR.559

Some bad ass work


----------



## dekay24

looking good on both dude!:thumbsup:



bad idea said:


> I drove the car yesterday back from the place we painted it. I drove it 10 miles down the highway and got 12 thumbs up and 5 people took pics of the car. Grown ass men clapping! Shit I hope she's ready for the attention you get in a lowrider.


thats what my girl hates about my caddy. she says "evryone is always staring at us" :rofl:


----------



## bad idea

We are chopping the roof on this 59 caddy in two weeks with Gene Winfield. My phone rang the other day and I hear a voice say " hello is this Chris? It's gene Winfield" that was a cool phone call to take. He requested that we make a fibre glass windshield for the car that we can cut it down and use it as a template for the windshield I have to cut.










I think I'm still high from the two gallons of resin that went into this fiber glass windshield..


----------



## bad idea

Back on the big brown ship.

I got the back and side pieces ready for wrap. Before I wrap anything I put all the pieces back in the trunk and do a final fit and finish. These pieces tweet out of shape pretty easy when you add fiber glass or body filler to them. I like the final fit and finish to be really tight so it's worth the extra work.

You can almost see how the entire trunk will look.


----------



## bad idea

This piece of metal will be painted brown to match the body.



















Should look nice with the led lit plexi glass in between these two pieces.


----------



## bad idea

Again thanks for all the good words guys.


----------



## bad idea

Just picked up a fresh set of 155/80/13s for her rims.










There is two chrome strips that will be exposed. I hadn't pulled the tape off the other one yet.


----------



## sixonebubble

Damn car looking hot. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## bad idea

Put in a lil more work tonight.

I exposed the subs and shaped the fiber glass around them......almost ready for body work.


----------



## bad idea

I also did a little bit of final fitment on the rear piece.


----------



## big pimpin

bad idea said:


> Did you have a problem with your lace wrinkling after the paint
> Was sprayed over it? I stretched the fuuuuuck out of the lace and it still wrinkled after the first coat. Maybe because I used waterborne paint?


No...mine didn't wrinkle at all. Probably was the waterborne I would guess. Mine just got stiffer from the paint drying on it. 

But on a side note I think I get a resin high every time I come in this topic. :around: :thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> looking good on both dude!:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> thats what my girl hates about my caddy. she says "evryone is always staring at us" :rofl:


She truly has no idea the attention she's going to get driving this pussy pink mother ship! On top of it being a pink low rider she's a good looking girl so you know dudes will be busting necks in her direction. 

It's still even crazy for me when i drive a lowrider .......your sitting at a red light and everybody around you is looking right at you!


----------



## bad idea

big pimpin said:


> No...mine didn't wrinkle at all. Probably was the waterborne I would guess. Mine just got stiffer from the paint drying on it.
> 
> But on a side note I think I get a resin high every time I come in this topic. :around: :thumbsup:


If I wasn't high on resin fumes I could read what you wrote:around:


----------



## bad idea

10 hours in the garage today and I kicked ass. The unavailing of this car at its first show is six days away so I'll be killing it every day until then. I'll be giving my girl her cad at the show too.......it will be done being cut and buffed Sunday. I got her wheels and tires mount and balance and I tossed a lil stereo in there for her too. A ken wood head unit with the blue teef, new speakers all the way around and I have a sub and a amp that I'll pop in there eventually too. I got a pink neon under body kit for 38$ shipped! There must be a warehouse full of them in china or something! 

There was enough brad nail holes and flaws to justify a lite skim coat of fudge. This piece is ready to be wrapped.










I stretched and glassed the eye brow of the iron giant. This gives it a more of a V shape.











You can see how the V is a little wavy. I worked it 4 times till it was perfect.












I use wooden dowels as alignment pins. Once all the pieces are in the trunk put together and held by the magnets and alignment pins I then do a last final fit and finish. I slide a piece of vinyl in between the gaps so I know when I wrap everything that then nothing will be to tight or have a gap.











Another round of final fitment.










This will give you tight gaps like this and will give a perfect fit when wrapped in vinyl.










I had the side inserts sprayed brown and cut and buffed. Should look good once vinyl wrapped and back lit with the LEDs. I think the center calls for a copper plated emblem.











More to come tomorrow.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

lookin good bub, i saw new pics in chris d's album, so i thought id swing by on here and see where ur at, my g/f wants to take the vynl roof cover off, and paint metal flake there instead, and leave the rest of the car flat, im gona start working on my cadi soon again, just gota get my bike fixed up first, cant wait to hang out at the next show!


----------



## lowdeville

bad idea said:


> We are chopping the roof on this 59 caddy in two weeks with Gene Winfield. My phone rang the other day and I hear a voice say " hello is this Chris? It's gene Winfield" that was a cool phone call to take. He requested that we make a fibre glass windshield for the car that we can cut it down and use it as a template for the windshield I have to cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm still high from the two gallons of resin that went into this fiber glass windshield..


Very cool,that's a chance of a lifetime to be able to work along side Gene Winfield,he was @ the W.O.W here last weekend chopping a 50's chevy truck,amazing talent and he's in his mid eighties!
BE sure to post lots of pics will be waiting patiently
Awesome work as always,like to see the guys who actually put in work on thier own rides,nice job!


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> lookin good bub, i saw new pics in chris d's album, so i thought id swing by on here and see where ur at, my g/f wants to take the vynl roof cover off, and paint metal flake there instead, and leave the rest of the car flat, im gona start working on my cadi soon again, just gota get my bike fixed up first, cant wait to hang out at the next show!


Sounds good bud! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## bad idea

lowdeville said:


> Very cool,that's a chance of a lifetime to be able to work along side Gene Winfield,he was @ the W.O.W here last weekend chopping a 50's chevy truck,amazing talent and he's in his mid eighties!
> BE sure to post lots of pics will be waiting patiently
> Awesome work as always,like to see the guys who actually put in work on thier own rides,nice job!



Ya dude I'm excited....this will be the second chance I got to work with gene. I'll take pics and Ill have 4 go pro cameras to be set up.


----------



## DEVINERI

:thumbsup:


----------



## sixonebubble

Whats the fiberglass windshield for?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

bad idea said:


> Sounds good bud! Can't wait to see them.


howd the winfield chop go?!


----------



## bad idea

I destroyed a wheel on my way home from the show. 

Im looking for 1-13x7 80 spoke all chrome GenIII Roadstar (Prefer round nipple).

Lmk and thanks in advance.



Ill post pics of the show and the chop later.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Gene signing my dash.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

sixonebubble said:


> Whats the fiberglass windshield for?


It says to use as a template to make the windshield


----------



## bad idea

I'm legit fried! The amount of work it took to finish the trunk in time for the show was insane!! I was up till 2-3 am and back awake at 6am for nights........I was wrapping these pieces on my living room floor.

Trunk all mocked up on the floor. Here's a good example how all the pieces click together.






































Here's the plexi mounted with the LEDs around the edge.










Wrapped.


----------



## bad idea

You can see the LEDs on here.


----------



## bad idea

Vid of the trunk


----------



## bad idea

Maiden voyage!


----------



## bad idea

I finished my girls coupe too and gave it to her at the show. She loooooved it.


----------



## bad idea

Gene Winfield signing my dash.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

I thought this fool was going to fall into the trunk!


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

And to end the fun in the pouring ass freezing rain at 2:00 am............











Uncle Frank finds the worlds biggest pothole in Bad Idea!


----------



## dekay24

came together awesome. glad to see you finally driving her............until the pothole.

guess its time for some copper rims. lol

no pics of the finished chop?


----------



## bad idea

dekay24 said:


> came together awesome. glad to see you finally driving her............until the pothole.
> 
> guess its time for some copper rims. lol
> 
> no pics of the finished chop?


Thanks dude.

I'm shipping the wheel out this week to have a new barrel put on it. I'd love to have a copper set of these wheels but there's only one dude that will even touch these round nippled wheels and I don't have the cheddaz $$$ for that now.

I have pics of the finished chop being sent over to me from the guy that owns the car. I'll post them as soon as I get them.


----------



## bad idea




----------



## bad idea

Me and gene with the 2 1/2" chop.


----------



## CADI KID

Trunk came out nice :thumbsup: bad ass work as always bro!


----------



## crucialjp

Amazing build homie!!


----------



## 913ryderWYCO

Wow...seriously. Thank you for the motivation. Amazing build and detail.


----------



## geemann

About time that car made it to a show! Nice pictures too. Sorry about the pot hole but glad no one was hurt. Glad you girfriend likes her pink Caddy. Now get back to work.


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for all the good words boys! 

I'm not stopping here. I'm going to keep going with this car right through a frame build, engine swap and whatever other stupid thing I decide to do to this car.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

how did you fuck a rim up, frickin paht holes?


----------



## dj short dog

Great craftsmanship. Thinking outside the box.:thumbsup:


----------



## bad idea

Thanks for the good words guys!

Hit me up on Face Book.....Chris DeSimone.....I will be posting all my car related projects there moving forward.


----------



## bad idea

HARDLUCK88 said:


> how did you fuck a rim up, frickin paht holes?


Yep! Booooooooo!

The wheel is on its way to Zues Wire Wheels to be fixed. they have been great to deal with.


----------



## bad idea

My wheel is being fixed now......I got confirmation that it arrived. The car suffered a little but of paint dame get as well from the pot hole. That damage will be fixed by next wknd and I'm having the trunk hinges painted (finally!) and painting a few interior trim pieces as well. 

I'm ready to just drive this car!


----------



## BIG RED

bad idea said:


> Gene Winfield signing my dash.


Gene is the Fucking work machine. He was up here for one of his work shop stops and ended up doing paint on a 49 Chevy. The guy started painting it at 7am and was finished about 430am the next day just a few hours short of 24 hours straight and he was still trying to get the guys out to go party. I hope I have half the energy he has at his age.


----------



## BRAVO

bad idea said:


> I thought this fool was going to fall into the trunk!


Putting in work..with a pocket full of money


----------



## bad idea

BIG RED said:


> Gene is the Fucking work machine. He was up here for one of his work shop stops and ended up doing paint on a 49 Chevy. The guy started painting it at 7am and was finished about 430am the next day just a few hours short of 24 hours straight and he was still trying to get the guys out to go party. I hope I have half the energy he has at his age.


Ya this dude did a 12 hour shift and then went out dancing after and was the first one back at it in the am!


----------



## bad idea

BRAVO said:


> Putting in work..with a pocket full of money


Funny cuz I told dude more than once that his cheddaz was falling out of his pocket.


----------



## KAKALAK

Damn sucks about the rim but eveything looks good


----------



## Marcos beltran

I was just reading over these threads and i have say there are some badass rides and there are some nice rides. What you have right there is a pretty ass ride. Real nice color combination. Thats a pretty car cuz.


----------



## OGJordan

This doesn't need to be hidden 10 pages back


----------



## bad idea

Getting ramped up for the motor swap.


----------



## OGJordan

So I just went back through every page and read every word since our phone call. Thanks for this topic bro.


----------



## bad idea

OGJordan said:


> So I just went back through every page and read every word since our phone call. Thanks for this topic bro.


You got it homie, I'm not stingy with the secrets, I will help out anybody that has a vision and wants to ride a conversion.


----------



## TRAVIESO87

bad ass


----------



## solo20

bad idea said:


> You got it homie, I'm not stingy with the secrets, I will help out anybody that has a vision and wants to ride a conversion.


This is what Iam talking about a builder helping builders and not giving a shit about giving secrets out. A lot of sons of bitches on here refuse to give secrets out you fucks can learn from this guy and you fucks can eat shit diarrhea


----------



## BIG RED

bad idea said:


> Ya this dude did a 12 hour shift and then went out dancing after and was the first one back at it in the am!


Awesome.


----------



## CADI KID

bad idea said:


> Did a little more copper on the ash tray doors. I used a heat gun to peel the old sticky aluminum off the ash tray doors, traced it onto the copper with a utility knive and cut along the line. I then brushed the copper in one direction with fine scotch bright pad. I then double side sticky taped the copper to the ash tray doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get this stuff from? i need some stainless steel ones, redoing my woodgrain and trim as well.


----------



## 83cadcoupe




----------



## 83cadcoupe

Seen that on I love cadillac Facebook


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype

83cadcoupe said:


> View attachment 1398529


People faking the funk lol, if this ride was up for grabs we'd know lol..that guy on facebook has a donk or claims so. I think someone might call him out :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

Hey that's gmoneys caddy


----------



## npazzin

What motor is in your car? I'm looking at a 78 cadillac coupe deville, an was wondering what all I'd have to do to put a 350ci in it? Thanks


----------



## CADI KID

Hows the HEMI swap coming along?


----------



## KAKALAK

werd?


----------



## bad idea

Werd?

Haven't been on here in a minute.

Been a real busy year at work and with my friends 59 Caddy. 

I mocked up the a Hemi in the caddy but that's about it. I'll get back on it soon though.


----------



## bad idea

83cadcoupe said:


> View attachment 1398529


That's pretty funny. Dudes got the nuts to say he owns somebody else's car?!


----------



## bad idea

I found them at the local True Value Hardware store.


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Werd?
> 
> Haven't been on here in a minute.
> 
> Been a real busy year at work and with my friends 59 Caddy.
> 
> I mocked up the a Hemi in the caddy but that's about it. I'll get back on it soon though.


looks like it would be a tight fit....


----------



## bad idea

KAKALAK said:


> looks like it would be a tight fit....


Fits really well. You gotta figure that they come in smaller uni body cars sooooooo.


----------



## jgcustomz

TTT post some pics of the lacs on northeast Cars.  pimpioso dos.


----------



## 777

Damn from page one to 119....awesome & amazing build & ride!!!!!!! Top notch craftsmanship & attention to detail!!!!!

You got Skillz man great work :thumbsup:


----------



## ROYALTYRAG

Man ...well folks I can say I am a proud owner of a rag cadillac The AYOTTE....in detication of my prez Dave "BIG DADDY" AYOTTE r.i. p. ROYALS C.C. LAS VEGAS NV


----------



## Coca Pearl

:angel:

Looking forward to seeing what your going to add to the caddy


----------



## KAKALAK

bad idea said:


> Fits really well. You gotta figure that they come in smaller uni body cars sooooooo.


u do have a good point


----------



## 777

U still have this car??

Is it for sale??

PM me


----------



## bad idea

777 said:


> U still have this car??
> 
> Is it for sale??
> 
> PM me


I do, but it's not for sale. Thanks though.


----------



## 777

bad idea said:


> I do, but it's not for sale. Thanks though.


That's kool I wouldn't sell it either if it was mine lol

You on the other hand could alwayz build another one


----------



## 777

Any more recent pics of the car??

Love the build,love the color combo with the copper. Love the whole car man great job!


----------

